# Surefire EDCL1-T



## Dingle1911 (Nov 20, 2017)

I was poking around the the SF website this morning and the EDCL1-T is now on the mega lumens page and the flashlight page. I don't have an email about the light yet. Price is $165. I am happy to see this light because of the 2 stage tail cap. I think I am going to wait to order one until I have had a chance to check out the EDCL2-T that I have on order. SF chose the same 5 lumen low which I am fine with, but I know many others have wished for 15 lumens.

My question is why are the EDCL series lights priced lower than the EB lights they are replacing? Where did SF cut costs with these new lights?

What are your thoughts fellow members?




Specs & Description copied from SF website:
*Specifications*


Output / Runtime -- White LightHigh500Lumens / 1.0 HourLow5Lumens / 45 HoursLength4.5inBezel Diameter1.125inWeight w/Batteries3.3ouncesBatteries1CR123A
*All performance claims tested to ANSI/NEMA FL1-2009 Standard.

*Description*

EDCL1-T

EDCL1-T084871326841

500 Lumens
The Everyday Carry Light 1 is an upgraded version of our best-selling EB1 Backup®. Otherwise it’s all about bold, in-your-face performance, with its high-output LED delivering 500 lumens of blinding white light on high and a useful 5 lumens on low. A Total Internal Reflection (TIR) lens shapes the virtually indestructible LED’s light into a versatile beam with plenty of throw but optimized for situational awareness, essential in an everyday carry light.

Features

Highly versatile light serves as an everyday carry light or an improvised weapon light
Virtually indestructible LED emitter regulated to maximize output and runtime
Fully press tailcap switch for high output, and slightly press tailcap switch for low. Twist for constant on
High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard anodized for extreme durability
Body and tailcap are knurled for a secure grip
Two-way clip permits light to be carried bezel up or down
Includes one high-energy 123A batteries with 10-year shelf life


----------



## badbs101 (Nov 20, 2017)

Although I'm very interested in this light, I probably won't get one. I prefer click for on. I rarely (read never) find myself in a tactical situation where momentary would be beneficial to me. I do, however, find myself walking the dog at night regularly. It gets cold up here in the north and having to fiddle with a twist-on light while wearing heavy gloves is a non-starter for me. I need the light to click on and stay on while I'm bending over to pick up a turd.


----------



## Pinarello (Nov 20, 2017)

Can't wait some US retailers get it - some ship to EU, luckily. Will substitute my C2 with Pflexpro AP drop in as EDC light. Desert tan version would be my lifetime light!
CPF Pinarello


----------



## Tusk (Nov 20, 2017)

The high is too high, at the cost of run time.

The low is too low, which means you’re going to be running high more than you want to.

The light doesn’t stay on when you press the button, forcing you to fiddle with it just to keep it running. 

No useful rechargeable option.

Very, very expensive compared to competitors with way better features for EDC (Protac 1L-1AA).

All of which leave me with two (2) questions. 

Why are they trying to sell this as an EDC when it’s so obviously setup as a tactical light?

Why do I still want one so badly?


----------



## scout24 (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like an evolution of the venerable L1. Now on my want list.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm sure SF is reading these comments, so let me just preface this with... I know we're a tough group to please here on CPF. 

IMHO, a low of 5 lumens and a high of 500 just isn't that useful for EDC. That's either not quite enough light to see what you're doing, or waaay too much that is going to sear your retinas. :sigh:

Bring back the LX2, keep the tailcap, increase the efficiency with today's electronics, and give it a High CRI tint. That would sell like hotcakes, at least for us every day carry folks.


----------



## moltenmag (Nov 20, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> I'm sure SF is reading these comments, so let me just preface this with... I know we're a tough group to please here on CPF.
> 
> IMHO, a low of 5 lumens and a high of 500 just isn't that useful for EDC. That's either not quite enough light to see what you're doing, or waaay too much that is going to sear your retinas. :sigh:
> 
> Bring back the LX2, keep the tailcap, increase the efficiency with today's electronics, and give it a High CRI tint. That would sell like hotcakes, at least for us every day carry folks.



Couldn’t have said it better bigfoot. I’ve been wanting an update on my LX2 for ages! It’s still the best surefire light with that excellent 15 lumen low. Love the HAIII green/grey anodizing too!


----------



## Petersen (Nov 20, 2017)

scout24 said:


> Looks like an evolution of the venerable L1. Now on my want list.



:thumbsup: same here, I find the low of 5 perfect for my needs, sometime even a bit too much (but that's what filters are made for)
nice upgrade to my old L1 (1.1/22) which , believe it or not are still on it's 3rd battery since 2007.. that 1.1 lumens / 90h runtime really goes a loooooong way


----------



## JJRG (Nov 20, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> I'm sure SF is reading these comments, so let me just preface this with... I know we're a tough group to please here on CPF.
> 
> IMHO, a low of 5 lumens and a high of 500 just isn't that useful for EDC. That's either not quite enough light to see what you're doing, or waaay too much that is going to sear your retinas. :sigh:
> 
> Bring back the LX2, keep the tailcap, increase the efficiency with today's electronics, and give it a High CRI tint. That would sell like hotcakes, at least for us every day carry folks.



::shrug:: depends on intended use, market, and what EDC means to you. I will say, these lights are designed specifically for people that carry a gun as part of their day to day life, and specifically for managing unknown contacts (as discussed in the EDCL-2T thread). They’ll keep improving, and overall I’m happy with the new stuff we’ve got on the way.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks JJRG.
Can't wait for these to get to our shores here in Asia. 
I carry an E1D and have been looking for an upgrade, but one without the pointy bezel and with a two stage tailcap.
This is exactly what I have in mind.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 20, 2017)

EDC stuff can vary greatly. I EDC chapstick for instance. Not much use against a would be attacker, but doubles as a temporary glue (after being melted by my EDC bic lighter). Stuff like clippers, celphone, wallet and usb flash drives can be considered an EDC item. Dog walkers EDC poop bags and plastic gloves. Your mailman EDC's pepper spray. Some carry scooby snacks for the cool dogs. 

Now the folks at SureFire design lights called EDC to be carried by folks who also EDC items. Things that go "flash-bang", or a baton perhaps... earplugs, handcuffs, extra ammo, pepper spray, a helmet perhaps, gloves, sunglasses and maybe even chapstick.

Now if I understand correctly we can all use these lights with a wee bit of Lego action to suit our tastes. Somebody correct me if that isn't correct please.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 20, 2017)

Now my question, will it work with a normal EB1 tailcap? And also, will this tailcap work on the EB1 or Aviator? If so, I will definitely pick one up.


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 20, 2017)

I absolutely love the look of the light. Love the tail cap and UI. Just don't find either of the brightness levels useful for me as an EDC light. But, there is a market of people who these brightness levels work perfectly for. There are applications that I can absolutely see myself carrying it even though I am not law enforcement or military. So, I am still on the fence. But, it wouldn't be an EDC light for me. Thats fine. It doesn't have to be.


----------



## Sean (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks awesome. Ordered one this morning. Hope it ships soon! [emoji4]


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 20, 2017)

Now, if they could just make their dual-mode lights user programmable so that we can connect to the light with Bluethoot and use an app to set the high and low mode and burst mode behaviour at high. The app should also show estimated runtime curves based on different power sources if the light supports different battery configs. Some people would then probably get multiple lights set up in different configs.
I don´t know how the CCT is these days on SF lights, but I mostly only buy neutral white lights at 4000K-4500K, probably not that important to the main SF audience, but I would have had a lot more SureFires if neutral white was an option.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 20, 2017)

JJRG said:


> :I will say, these lights are designed specifically for people that carry a gun as part of their day to day life, and specifically for managing unknown contacts (as discussed in the EDCL-2T thread).



Hey JJRG, thanks for clarifying -- with a role of concealed carry or tactical use, now this light makes a lot more sense. 

Still holding out hope that there's something a little more efficient and utilitarian for those of us who are low speed, high drag.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Nov 20, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> EDC stuff can vary greatly. I EDC chapstick for instance. Not much use against a would be attacker, but doubles as a temporary glue (after being melted by my EDC bic lighter). Stuff like clippers, celphone, wallet and usb flash drives can be considered an EDC item. Dog walkers EDC poop bags and plastic gloves. Your mailman EDC's pepper spray. Some carry scooby snacks for the cool dogs.
> 
> Now the folks at SureFire design lights called EDC to be carried by folks who also EDC items. Things that go "flash-bang", or a baton perhaps... earplugs, handcuffs, extra ammo, pepper spray, a helmet perhaps, gloves, sunglasses and maybe even chapstick.
> 
> Now if I understand correctly we can all use these lights with a wee bit of Lego action to suit our tastes. Somebody correct me if that isn't correct please.



Excellent comment. It's fine to be critical, heck I sure am. But it does get old when a company finally listens to people, releases a product that's been long awaited by many only to have it nitpicked before it's even in anyone's hands.

Moral of the story, life is too easy for most of us. It's just a flashlight. And a darned good one, by the looks of it.


----------



## JJRG (Nov 20, 2017)

Lurveleven said:


> Now, if they could just make their dual-mode lights user programmable so that we can connect to the light with Bluethoot and use an app to set the high and low mode and burst mode behaviour at high. The app should also show estimated runtime curves based on different power sources if the light supports different battery configs. Some people would then probably get multiple lights set up in different configs.
> I don´t know how the CCT is these days on SF lights, but I mostly only buy neutral white lights at 4000K-4500K, probably not that important to the main SF audience, but I would have had a lot more SureFires if neutral white was an option.



Funny you mention user programmable.


----------



## F89 (Nov 20, 2017)

bigfoot said:


> I'm sure SF is reading these comments, so let me just preface this with... I know we're a tough group to please here on CPF.
> 
> IMHO, a low of 5 lumens and a high of 500 just isn't that useful for EDC. That's either not quite enough light to see what you're doing, or waaay too much that is going to sear your retinas. :sigh:
> 
> Bring back the LX2, keep the tailcap, increase the efficiency with today's electronics, and give it a High CRI tint. That would sell like hotcakes, at least for us every day carry folks.



I get that this light is aimed at a different crowd but I think you nailed it, for me anyway. This light (or the LX1) with a 219B, 15L low and 200L high would be spot on.
I'm guessing they went from the current EB1 XPG2 and put in an XPL(HI) and upped the juice a little too go from 300 to 500 lumens and that makes sense.
I recently modded an L2 to accept a 16650 and put in an XHP50 high CRI 5000K and I'm loving the UI.
I think it's great that they're bringing back this design with a couple of tweaks but I agree with the above post for my taste. I'd love one of these but I'd likely prefer an old LX1 modded be with a 219B (or a down tuned EDCL1-T with a neutral or preferably high CRI neutral 15 low 200-ish high).


----------



## Jim Bonney (Nov 20, 2017)

F89 said:


> I get that this light is aimed at a different crowd but I think you nailed it, for me anyway. This light (or the LX1) with a 219B, 15L low and 200L high would be spot on.
> I'm guessing they went from the current EB1 XPG2 and put in an XPL(HI) and upped the juice a little too go from 300 to 500 lumens and that makes sense.
> I recently modded an L2 to accept a 16650 and put in an XHP50 high CRI 5000K and I'm loving the UI.
> I think it's great that they're bringing back this design with a couple of tweaks but I agree with the above post for my taste. I'd love one of these but I'd likely prefer an old LX1 modded be with a 219B.



One of the main reasons I've shifted away from LED's is just as you say, the bright is just to stinking bright. The E2D (excellent product, for sure) seems ridiculous, this is essentially that with a different UI in a shorter form. These are tactical lights though, just as Surefires always have been. I would bet for an operator the mode spacing is excellent; from read a map up close to blind a perp bright. Yeager's light seems to be better suited to split duty between EDCers and armed professionals. It's unlikely they'll make a single-cell length version though.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 20, 2017)

JJRG said:


> Funny you mention user programmable.



A hint of what to come? Is this in the pipeline or under development?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 20, 2017)

I found the 15 lumen low of the LX2 too high for me. I sold mine. Maybe Surefire lumens are even higher than the stated 15. I cant measure lumens but I am looking forward to these new lights. 5 lumen low on some of my other lights is perfect.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 20, 2017)

I do like a highest possible high mode and usually only need it for a really short time to check something out at a distance, so I prefer the way it is done with a burst mode that pushes the light extra hard for a short while. However, I wish this could be part of the official specs like some other brands do, so that you both know the burst time and output and the continous high output and runtime, or even better would be to show runtime curves. I would also like to see candela ratings for the different modes as part of the official specifications on the webpage.


----------



## Jeff S. (Nov 20, 2017)

I had written-off Surefire when the LX1 never came to fruition, despite being advertised in their catalog and listed on various websites. Nothing from Surefire has sparked an interest in me for quite some time, yet suddenly they’re making a bunch of exciting lights.

The EDCL1-T is exactly what I’m looking for in a Surefire light: relatively small (1 cell), easily carried, extremely bright, and an easily accessible max (no double clicks; no thinking). I also like the new price schemes. $165 for a flashlight is still really expensive, but it’s at least a little more down-to-earth than $210. I think they’ll catch a lot more fish with the better pricing.

My EDC light is an HDS Systems 140 219a. It’s about as practical and utilitarian as a light can get. Great spacing that is also customizable, and great color rendering. I am personally fine with the 140 lumen max, but I was humbled a bit the other night during a night shoot... that’s lead me to wanted a simple, super bright light. The HDS and EDCL-1 would make a great duo.


----------



## JJRG (Nov 20, 2017)

Lurveleven said:


> A hint of what to come? Is this in the pipeline or under development?



The current crop of lights went from whiteboard doodles, to release, in under six months. There’s all sorts of things that are on *my* (I’m not the one with final say) agenda that I’d love to see happen. So, we’ll see.


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 20, 2017)

That's impressive! Looking forward to what's coming.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 20, 2017)

I don´t think we will ever agree on what is the right low mode, however I think it is wrong to discuss lumens, for me it is the lux that matters. If you have dark adapted eyes and it is pitch dark, then you don´t need much light before it gets too much at close distance, but in an urban environment with street lights and no dark adapted eyes, then I would probably like something like 2000 lux on low. I don´t know how many lumens that equals on the EDCL1-T, 80 lumens maybe?


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 20, 2017)

I, too, am pleased with the lights that SF is putting on the table now. Though I didn’t order this light, it was this thread that made me today order the E1B MV. 

It’s good to be be excited about Surefire flashlights again!


----------



## SoCalDep (Nov 20, 2017)

I've been waiting for the release of this light and I'm excited to get it. I checked my email waiting for the Monday release to see if it would be today and then realized I left my Surefire coupon code at home. So I ordered it tonight. I'll also probably end up with the EDCL2-T and an XC-1B... and probably a Tactician as well. This is the Surefire I want to see...


----------



## F89 (Nov 21, 2017)

I quite like my stock EB1 and E1DL, I don't mind the jump from 300 lumens to 5 but I do think that 15 is a better general use level for EDC particularly so with a 500 plus lumen high (I tend to switch between using them on E2E bodies with 16650 and their original bodies) but I do like the idea of bringing back the L(X) tail caps. I'll be interested to read opinions on them once they're out and about. 
I think it'll be hard to top the Malkoff E2ST leggo's I've seen on the forum though, particularly the LX2 body combo cranking out 20 000 lux with 650 at turn on and 550 sustained lumens for an hour on a 16650.


----------



## F89 (Nov 21, 2017)

jimbyjimb said:


> One of the main reasons I've shifted away from LED's is just as you say, the bright is just to stinking bright. The E2D (excellent product, for sure) seems ridiculous, this is essentially that with a different UI in a shorter form. These are tactical lights though, just as Surefires always have been. I would bet for an operator the mode spacing is excellent; from read a map up close to blind a perp bright. Yeager's light seems to be better suited to split duty between EDCers and armed professionals. It's unlikely they'll make a single-cell length version though.



I think you're right for the most part and that's why I'd like to see them make this EDC light more EDC general use like I described than pretty much another small tactical light much like the current EB1 and E1DL but with a move back to the twisty/momentary UI and brighter LED.
I personally think that the EB1 and E1DL make a better tactical light unless the twisty/momentary is high only rather than having to push past low to high.
I'm not saying that what they're doing is bad, just that they have other lights that did and currently do what this light offers so why not make this one with a nice tint and CRI with more reasonable lumen to runtime ratio.
Don't get me wrong as I think the new lights look great, I'd just like to see them break the mold with this one a little. I'm sure a heap of professionals and otherwise would love this light with a neutral high CRI LED and around 15 low 200 high.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Nov 21, 2017)

I also assume there will be an EDCL1-C in the future. When the EB1 and EB2 came out there were also two versions available. If I remember correctly they were named EB1-C and EB1-T (Clicky and two stage twisty version). At all the pricing of the new EDCLx-C is very interesting. The EB1 and EB2 were expensive if I remember that correctly, the price was >200USD. 

At all the EDCL1 is noting really new, but after SF shrinked the flashlight lineup ~2 years (?) ago it is good to see they remmber their roots. :thumbsup:


----------



## F89 (Nov 21, 2017)

JJRG said:


> ::shrug:: depends on intended use, market, and what EDC means to you. I will say, these lights are designed specifically for people that carry a gun as part of their day to day life, and specifically for managing unknown contacts (as discussed in the EDCL-2T thread). They’ll keep improving, and overall I’m happy with the new stuff we’ve got on the way.



I get that this is why this light is the way it is and not the way I may like it to be.
The above applies as much to the EB1 and E1DL as it does to the new EDC model with the L(X) UI and brighter LED regarding people that carry a gun as part of their EDC.
I look at it this way, a hybrid of the LX2 and EB1/E1DL with a brighter LED.


----------



## F89 (Nov 21, 2017)

WarriorOfLight said:


> At all the EDCL1 is noting really new, but after SF shrinked the flashlight lineup ~2 years (?) ago it is good to see they remmber their roots. :thumbsup:



Pretty much this.
Nothing wrong with that, at that.
Bringing back the twisty momentary two stage thing coupled with a brighter LED.
I'm fixating a little on the EDC moniker, to me the EB1 and E1DL etc etc etc are as much in the same EDC boat as this EDC labeled light.


----------



## Petersen (Nov 21, 2017)

JJRG said:


> Funny you mention user programmable.




so we finally would see this,,, WOW it's only been 6 years (2012 Catalog) since this was "promised"

LX2 Ultra , EB1, UM2 Ultra, ZM2 , DM2 ect... ect

Quote : "All SureFire flashlights are pre-programmed to optimize output and runtime for specific applications fromcombat to police work (both tactical and administrative) as well as outdoor and everyday-carry uses. New
for 2012, any SureFire light identified by a “programmable” icon can now be custom programmed by the user
via a new SF programming dongle that’s easy to use. You set the precise output/runtime balance that’s right
for you. Just connect the dongle to your computer via its USB port, set the output levels using the software,
and then position your light—bezel down—on top of it to complete user programming. Light from the dongle
will literally flash into the flashlight’s optic and re-program the output levels to the parameters you defined."


----------



## Sean (Nov 21, 2017)

Petersen said:


> so we finally would see this,,, WOW it's only been 6 years (2012 Catalog) since this was "promised"
> 
> LX2 Ultra , EB1, UM2 Ultra, ZM2 , DM2 ect... ect
> 
> ...



Yes we never forget [emoji4]


----------



## Slumber (Nov 21, 2017)

I’m glad Surefire is putting all the features I’ve wanted into one light. The switch from the LX2; knurling and color of the E2D/E1D; toothless bezel of the EB1/EB2. I’d personally sacrifice runtime on low for 15-25 lumens, but that’s just nitpicking. As a CCW/EDC light, it fits the bill nicely.


----------



## teak (Nov 21, 2017)

JJRG said:


> ::shrug:: depends on intended use, market, and what EDC means to you. I will say, these lights are designed specifically for people that carry a gun as part of their day to day life, and specifically for managing unknown contacts (as discussed in the EDCL-2T thread). They’ll keep improving, and overall I’m happy with the new stuff we’ve got on the way.


This right here!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 22, 2017)

Official Surefire comment on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/SureFire/p...1855110371185204&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}



> Backorders will mostly be filled by the end of this week, with the rest by the end of this month.


----------



## JJRG (Nov 22, 2017)

Petersen said:


> so we finally would see this,,, WOW it's only been 6 years (2012 Catalog) since this was "promised"
> 
> LX2 Ultra , EB1, UM2 Ultra, ZM2 , DM2 ect... ect
> 
> ...



1. I think I can come up with something a little better than that. 
2. Show me on this doll where 2012 Surefire hurt you. 😜 (joke)


----------



## badbs101 (Nov 24, 2017)

Does anyone know what the candella rating of this light is?


----------



## bubbatime (Nov 24, 2017)

I have a tactical background. This light is the light I have been waiting for.

As to the complaints about 5 lumens, I'm opposite. This is a tactical flashlight. I want bright as the sun on high, and a 2 to 3 lumen navigation light on low. This light is for identifying threats, and navigating stealthily. 

I can certainly understand that the vast majority of flashlight enthusiast just like to light up the night and don't have a care or concern about the tactical design or application of this light.

My 4 flats A2 aviator incan is the most perfect tactical light in my eyes. Minus the 60 lumens. But the knurling and grip are perfect, as is the 3 lumen low, and gas pedal 2 stage tailcap.

Glad to see Surefire back.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 24, 2017)

14-15k candela, is my wild *** guess. 
The 500 lumen E2DL-U was around that figure, IIRC.

EDCL-1T shouldn't be far off.
The EDCL-2T should be awesome. Probably around 25k.


----------



## badbs101 (Nov 24, 2017)

badbs101 said:


> Although I'm very interested in this light, I probably won't get one. I prefer click for on. I rarely (read never) find myself in a tactical situation where momentary would be beneficial to me. I do, however, find myself walking the dog at night regularly. It gets cold up here in the north and having to fiddle with a twist-on light while wearing heavy gloves is a non-starter for me. I need the light to click on and stay on while I'm bending over to pick up a turd.



After considerable thought, I've decided that maybe this light will work for me. Despite being the first to come out against it, I think I may end up ordering one of these soon. I really like my E1b MV's size and quality, despite having a poor run time. I assume this light has similar quality and size. 

I realize the beam type is completely different but I like that this light comes on low first (with a light press) and will likely use less battery power overall as it will be easier to use low. I also like that high is just as easily accessible with a firm press. Win Win,. It may not be my primary dog walking light, but I can see it fulfilling a utilitarian role around the house with the potential for much more at the (firm) press of a button. 

I get it now.


----------



## vicv (Nov 24, 2017)

The problem I see with this light besides the too low low is the too high high. 500 lumens in a single cr123 cell. Besides short runtime there will definitely be some very quick timed Stepdown. You'll never see the 500 lumens except for a few seconds. Why not make it 250 lumens with full regulation? That I'd buy


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 24, 2017)

vicv said:


> The problem I see with this light besides the too low low is the too high high. 500 lumens in a single cr123 cell. Besides short runtime there will definitely be some very quick timed Stepdown. You'll never see the 500 lumens except for a few seconds. Why not make it 250 lumens with full regulation? That I'd buy


Because, like Bubba said, it's geared towards a tactical audience. For me, as a self defense/use-with-weapon light it's absolutely perfect. 500 blinding lumens to use with a pistol or to disorient someone. A low of 5 lumens to simply see where you're going when you're creeping through your house at night to investigate a sound.


----------



## vicv (Nov 24, 2017)

I can see that I guess but call it something else than an escape light. It's just disappointing when hey bring back the 2 stage tailcap with this light. Oh well it is neat and I'm sure it's perfect for many users


----------



## Sean (Nov 24, 2017)

vicv said:


> The problem I see with this light besides the too low low is the too high high. 500 lumens in a single cr123 cell. Besides short runtime there will definitely be some very quick timed Stepdown. You'll never see the 500 lumens except for a few seconds. Why not make it 250 lumens with full regulation? That I'd buy



The older LX2 may be what you are looking for. Lower high and higher low.


----------



## vicv (Nov 24, 2017)

I have always wanted one of those. Would be nice to have a newer light though with a newer emitter


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2017)

I'll probably purchase one after the new year. I wanna play with the "2" for a while first. The EB1c still makes me giggle like a schoolboy who heard the teacher say "butt"...:naughty: so I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 25, 2017)

http://www.recoilweb.com/single-cell-500-lumen-pocket-rocket-surefire-edclt-1-131271.html
Some new pictures of the EDCL1-T. Notice the name printed on the flashlight - it's *EDCLT-1*, either they changed the name or this is some prototype picture with an older name.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2017)

I hope that EDCLT-1 and 2 end up being the name, what it's a rose by any name in my humble opinion.... 
(ED-1 or 2 for nickname)


----------



## JohnSmith (Nov 25, 2017)

I wanted this light a lot but I decided I didn't really need it, so I decided to wait and see. But today I found a 30% off coupon code for surefire.com and decided that, at that price, I had no choice but to take the plunge. The code appears to no longer be valid, so please don't barrage me with PMs!

Anyway, I'm pretty excited for the EDCL1-T. The HDS is by far my most preferred 1xCR123 light, but the Surefire 1xCR123 lights are what got me started in this game and I'll always have a soft spot for them.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 25, 2017)

I jUsT hOpE tHe TiNt DoEsN't SuCk


----------



## F89 (Nov 26, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> I jUsT hOpE tHe TiNt DoEsN't SuCk



Come on that's a Surefire feature. Tactically bad tints.


----------



## F89 (Nov 26, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> 14-15k candela, is my wild *** guess.
> The 500 lumen E2DL-U was around that figure, IIRC.
> 
> EDCL-1T shouldn't be far off.
> The EDCL-2T should be awesome. Probably around 25k.



I reckon you might be a bit optimistic.
My guess is they're using an XPL rather than XPL HI?
I'm thinking around 15K for the 2T and 8K for the 1T? Basically what the current offerings have but with more lumens which isn't a bad thing.
No way either will beat the EB1 I just modded with a neutral tinted XPG2 on copper running 2.8A, it throws like a beast although I'm down tuning my next mods to 2.2A for a bit of extra runtime on 16650 (E2E body).


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 26, 2017)

F89 said:


> I reckon you might be a bit optimistic.
> My guess is they're using an XPL rather than XPL HI?
> I'm thinking around 15K for the 2T and 8K for the 1T? Basically what the current offerings have but with more lumens which isn't a bad thing.
> No way either will beat the EB1 I just modded with a neutral tinted XPG2 on copper running 2.8A, it throws like a beast although I'm down tuning my next mods to 2.2A for a bit of extra runtime on 16650 (E2E body).



Well, the 300 lumen EB1 already does 9k and the 600 lumen E2DL-U already does 16.5K. 

But we'll see.


----------



## F89 (Nov 26, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Well, the 300 lumen EB1 already does 9k and the 600 lumen E2DL-U already does 16.5K.
> 
> But we'll see.



Yeah that's what I was saying, my guess is that they'll have similar throw. Maybe they'll have a bit more but I don't think it'll be much?
I'm pretty sure they're using an XPL and upping the current over past lights. If they are actually using XPL HI they might get close to your guess?

I'll be interested to read of results for output and how many amps these lights pull, also would be happy to hear of reasonable tints too. 
My E1DL had a decent tint on high and acceptable low while my EB1 had a cooler but quite nice high with a distracting green low (both 300 lumen versions) so both lows are more ugly than the high even with the PWM on low.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd personnaly be happy with 10k and 16k candela for the two versions, that would be more throw that I'd ever really need and would result in a big ,useful hotspot and more spill. 
As for current, no doubt these would be pushing CR123s to their limits. 
I'd stick to fresh, brand name cells for the two cell version.


----------



## F89 (Nov 26, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> I'd personnaly be happy with 10k and 16k candela for the two versions, that would be more throw that I'd ever really need and would result in a big ,useful hotspot and more spill.
> As for current, no doubt these would be pushing CR123s to their limits.
> I'd stick to fresh, brand name cells for the two cell version.



I reckon you're probably about right with those figures and beam description.
I'd say you're also right about these lights pushing CR123 to the limit. Hopefully they'll run well on LiIon. My favourite configuration with stock EB1/E1DL is on an E2E body with a 16650.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 26, 2017)

Yep, I have an E1D and using up primaries sucks, so I got a Fenix 16340 after seeing HKJ's review(700+ actual mAh). 
Hopefully the EDCL-1T can take lithium ion too. 

I'm even thinking a lego with the 500 lumen EDCL-1T head, and the 2AA body of the old E2L-AA.
That would be nice.


----------



## F89 (Nov 26, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Yep, I have an E1D and using up primaries sucks, so I got a Fenix 16340 after seeing HKJ's review(700+ actual mAh).
> Hopefully the EDCL-1T can take lithium ion too.
> 
> I'm even thinking a lego with the 500 lumen EDCL-1T head, and the 2AA body of the old E2L-AA.
> That would be nice.



I use a single primary for work but I know what you mean.
The Fenix 16340 are great, best I've used so far.
I've always wanted an E2L-AA body, that would definitely make a good lego.
Surely they can take a Liion like past recent single CR123 models, would be disappointing for some if they don't.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 26, 2017)

Are there any beamshots available?


----------



## JJRG (Nov 26, 2017)

Daniel_sk said:


> http://www.recoilweb.com/single-cell-500-lumen-pocket-rocket-surefire-edclt-1-131271.html
> Some new pictures of the EDCL1-T. Notice the name printed on the flashlight - it's *EDCLT-1*, either they changed the name or this is some prototype picture with an older name.



They were prototypes that had the incorrect model name applied. FYI, there's less than 20 that have that on it.


----------



## JJRG (Nov 26, 2017)

JohnSmith said:


> I wanted this light a lot but I decided I didn't really need it, so I decided to wait and see. But today I found a 30% off coupon code for surefire.com and decided that, at that price, I had no choice but to take the plunge. The code appears to no longer be valid, so please don't barrage me with PMs!
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty excited for the EDCL1-T. The HDS is by far my most preferred 1xCR123 light, but the Surefire 1xCR123 lights are what got me started in this game and I'll always have a soft spot for them.



FWIW, there's a 30% off code that you can pretty much use whenever that gets broadcast on Ballistic Radio each week.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 26, 2017)

JJRG said:


> They were prototypes that had the incorrect model name applied. FYI, there's less than 20 that have that on it.



I can see it.... it's the future... one will be on eBay in 5 years.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 26, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I can see it.... it's the future... one will be on eBay in 5 years.



Yep just like em coin and paper money errors that fetch horrendous prices.


----------



## Petersen (Nov 27, 2017)

JJRG said:


> 1. I think I can come up with something a little better than that.
> 2. Show me on this doll where 2012 Surefire hurt you. 😜 (joke)




:thumbsup: will stay tuned.... plz make it with the 2 stage TC, as this is my favorite UI ,, never liked the on/off/onoff clickie ,, is too annoying for my taste..
that's why my old L1 / A2 and L2 (L2 not so much as the TC is bad) get's most use........


----------



## dcowboyscr (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m super excited about the EDCL1-T. Ordered one yesterday and had to change the shipping on my order so I called Surefire and was told the light is backordered until 12/30. Oh well, I’ve waited years I can wait another few weeks lol. I’m glad the 2-stage switch is back. Nothing against the clicky switch lights but I vastly prefer the 2 stage “gas pedal” LX2 style switch over clickies for my uses.

Two things, I hope all future lights that use the clicky to change modes are timed to 1 second and not 2 seconds anymore. My old E1B was 2 seconds and I hated it but the newer lights at 1 second intervals are perfect tactically. 

I sometimes CCW and appreciate the design/lumen levels of the EDCL1-T at 500/5. I wouldn’t mind seeing a 15 lumen low however. Also, Surefire should consider producing a variant of the EDCL1-T with a long running flat regulation 200 lumen high and 15 lumen low. That would be the perfect overall EDC light.


----------



## badbs101 (Nov 27, 2017)

Placed my order today using the "Ballistic Radio" coupon. Pretty good deal with the coupon but they added in state sales tax 

Don't know when it will ship...

I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces. I'm guessing it will be a battery hog but I'm a sucker for a small (one cell) tactical light.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 28, 2017)

I’ll wait for a -C (clicky) version to appear. Two hand UI is a no go for me. (Here goes garbage text to overcome stupid “message too short” restriction)


----------



## F89 (Nov 28, 2017)

vadimax said:


> I’ll wait for a -C (clicky) version to appear. Two hand UI is a no go for me. (Here goes garbage text to overcome stupid “message too short” restriction)



Who's using two hands?


----------



## F89 (Nov 28, 2017)

dcowboyscr said:


> I’m super excited about the EDCL1-T. Ordered one yesterday and had to change the shipping on my order so I called Surefire and was told the light is backordered until 12/30. Oh well, I’ve waited years I can wait another few weeks lol. I’m glad the 2-stage switch is back. Nothing against the clicky switch lights but I vastly prefer the 2 stage “gas pedal” LX2 style switch over clickies for my uses.
> 
> Two things, I hope all future lights that use the clicky to change modes are timed to 1 second and not 2 seconds anymore. My old E1B was 2 seconds and I hated it but the newer lights at 1 second intervals are perfect tactically.
> 
> I sometimes CCW and appreciate the design/lumen levels of the EDCL1-T at 500/5. I wouldn’t mind seeing a 15 lumen low however. Also, Surefire should consider producing a variant of the EDCL1-T with a long running flat regulation 200 lumen high and 15 lumen low. That would be the perfect overall EDC light.



Yeah the long interval time sucked, the new EB1/E1D short 1 second or less reset is great.
As much as I like a clicky I'm happy to see the two stage press/twist return, it's pretty awesome.
I agree with your ideas on output for an EDC type role.


----------



## dcowboyscr (Nov 28, 2017)

I was thinking about it, my perfect EDC/TACTICAL light would be an EDCL1-T with a low of 15 lumens and a high of 500 lumens “burst output” for the first couple minutes its used but with the light somehow sensing if it was being used in a constant on state and after a 2-3 minutes of being constantly on, adjusting brightness down to say a flat regulated 200 lumens until it was turned off and on again. That way you could still use it in a tactical function 500 lumens, have 15 lumens for 90% of EDC tasks and in effect have a built in medium level of 150-200 lumens of flat regulation say if you needed to do something long term that required more than 15 lumens but not as much as 500 lumens and more runtime.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 28, 2017)

dcowboyscr said:


> I was thinking about it, my perfect EDC/TACTICAL light would be an EDCL1-T with a low of 15 lumens and a high of 500 lumens “burst output” for the first couple minutes its used but with the light somehow sensing if it was being used in a constant on state and after a 2-3 minutes of being constantly on, adjusting brightness down to say a flat regulated 200 lumens until it was turned off and on again. That way you could still use it in a tactical function 500 lumens, have 15 lumens for 90% of EDC tasks and in effect have a built in medium level of 150-200 lumens of flat regulation say if you needed to do something long term that required more than 15 lumens but not as much as 500 lumens and more runtime.



Spot on!!!
That's how I would want mine. 

We are a tough bunch to please, aren't we, JJRG?  
Honestly, I am hapoy enough with what I'm hearing here.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah my lx2's and 6p's i have no problem twisting constant on with one hand. I guess maybe if youre missing thumbs i can see needing 2 hands.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 28, 2017)

F89 said:


> Yeah the long interval time sucked, the new EB1/E1D short 1 second or less reset is great.
> As much as I like a clicky I'm happy to see the two stage press/twist return, it's pretty awesome.
> I agree with your ideas on output for an EDC type role.



Amen on that less than 1 second reset time on the eb1/e1d, it is perfect. Just wish the eb2/e2d had the same, they are more like 3 seconds unfortunately. The e1b mv isnt the same either, it will hit high twice if you click it too fast but eh i think sometime im too picky lol


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Nov 28, 2017)

vadimax said:


> I’ll wait for a -C (clicky) version to appear. Two hand UI is a no go for me. (Here goes garbage text to overcome stupid “message too short” restriction)


If you're using two hands then you don't know how to use it!


----------



## vadimax (Nov 29, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> If you're using two hands then you don't know how to use it!


----------



## vadimax (Nov 29, 2017)

Flashlight Dave said:


> If you're using two hands then you don't know how to use it!



I may explain why I don’t like twisty UI. First of all I have simulated it with a Fury (switch is on, cap untwisted). Even with silicone grease applied the tail cap is tight enough to not make positive and precise contact every time. Sometimes I get unreliable connection with a blinking light (this is why I need two hands) — not so nice.

Next point — a clip of the EDCL1-T does touch a tail cap. As a result of many twists the tail cap will gain an ugly circular scratch on its surface — not so nice.

One more issue: aluminum is not the best example of wear resistance. With time a tail cap will gain too much play to either untwist loose or to make a contact just being in a pocket — not so nice as well.

Perhaps, these issues do not bother others, but they make difference to me. I’d like the Fury UI much more.


----------



## F89 (Nov 29, 2017)

vadimax said:


> I may explain why I don’t like twisty UI. First of all I have simulated it with a Fury (switch is on, cap untwisted). Even with silicone grease applied the tail cap is tight enough to not make positive and precise contact every time. Sometimes I get unreliable connection with a blinking light (this is why I need two hands) — not so nice.
> 
> Next point — a clip of the EDCL1-T does touch a tail cap. As a result of many twists the tail cap will gain an ugly circular scratch on its surface — not so nice.
> 
> ...



No offence intended but you obviously have no idea or experience with this UI. Trust us, it works really well.
The twist is smooth as can be and would take an extremely long time to wear out, I've heard no reports? Also the button has no click lock, it's a simple plunger on a spring which when released turns off. Light press is low, press all the way for high, release off. Once again trust us, it works great. I think you'd have to try it to understand.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 29, 2017)

True, never had issues with the old LX2 and 6th Gen L1, twisting with one hand became second nature I got used to them real fast using icepick grip and twisting the tailcap using the thumb and index finger.
Most of the time I don't need constant on anyway, so a lot of use is with pressing the button and releasing for momentary on. 

I emitter swapped that L1 and used an AW 16340, so I had to recharge often and no issues with wearing down the tailcap threads. 
Boy those two lights got some real runtimes with me.

Once the EDCL-1T comes it will no doubt be my favorite.


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 29, 2017)

vadimax said:


> I may explain why I don’t like twisty UI. First of all I have simulated it with a Fury (switch is on, cap untwisted). Even with silicone grease applied the tail cap is tight enough to not make positive and precise contact every time. Sometimes I get unreliable connection with a blinking light (this is why I need two hands) — not so nice.
> 
> Next point — a clip of the EDCL1-T does touch a tail cap. As a result of many twists the tail cap will gain an ugly circular scratch on its surface — not so nice.
> 
> ...



I respectfully think that you may be mistaken in some of your points. 

You are not simulating it if you have a clicky light. There is no switch is on, cap is untwisted on a twisty light. On a twisty, you are using momentary on via the push button, not by clicking a switch and then twisting back and forth for momentary on. So, the blinking light and non reliable connection is not something that occurs.

I can't say if the clip touches or rubs, as I don't own one. But, it does not seem to be an issue on my LX2 with similar clip and UI.

I've used an LX2 every day (actual lighting tasks not just sitting in pocket) since they were first released, and never had any issue with aluminum wear. My threads are not even greased. It seems to me that most of the time you are using this style light, you are using the momentary on switch and only twisting it to the on position every now and again. And when you do, you don't continue to twist it on and off. You leave it there until your lighting needs are done.

I think you might just be slightly unaware of how the UI in a twisty like this actually works. Again, not being condescending. Just trying to help out.


----------



## bubbatime (Nov 29, 2017)

Years ago, I also hated the twisty. I didn't understand it. I though a clicky just made much more sense. I had limited experience with a twisty. Then I bought an A2 aviator incan with the twisty cap. Carried it every day. Used it daily. Learned what the fuss was about, and more importantly, WHY the twisty is a superior tactical light. You see, years ago, I didn't need a tactical light. I wasn't tactically minded. Then after becoming a police officer and receiving training, to include real life in your face training on the mean streets of a large urban city, I learned the value of a high-quality, tactical light. There really is nothing better than a Surefire two stage twisty tailcap for tactical use.

I understand that the vast majority of folks have no desire or need for a real tactical light. They need a general purpose light. And the clicky works perfect for those folks.

I guess all I'm trying to say is, if you don't need a real deal tactical light, then don't buy one, and don't complain about it features, if thats not what you need. Buy something else more purpose built for you.

Look at the new Surefire Tactician. Purpose built to the specs of a guy who lives, eats, sleeps,and breaths tactical training. He chose a twisty, non-clicky tail cap. Press for on, let go for off. Twist for constant on. It's a purpose built tool.


----------



## F89 (Nov 29, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> True, never had issues with the old LX2 and 6th Gen L1, twisting with one hand became second nature I got used to them real fast using icepick grip and twisting the tailcap using the thumb and index finger.
> Most of the time I don't need constant on anyway, so a lot of use is with pressing the button and releasing for momentary on.
> 
> I emitter swapped that L1 and used an AW 16340, so I had to recharge often and no issues with wearing down the tailcap threads.
> ...



I often even use the twisty in the standard grip (output end close to thumb) using the same basic technique to twist on or off as in the tactical grip. Instead of gripping the body with my palm and using thumb and index on the tail cap, gripping the tail cap with my palm (and other fingers) and thumb and index to twist the body. No need for two hands in either grip and just as easy in either grip (more so with a 2x cell body).
As noted the main asset of this UI is the momentary button.


----------



## rjking (Nov 30, 2017)

Would love to see the runtime review on this.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2017)

bubbatime said:


> Years ago, I also hated the twisty. I didn't understand it. I though a clicky just made much more sense. I had limited experience with a twisty. Then I bought an A2 aviator incan with the twisty cap. Carried it every day. Used it daily. Learned what the fuss was about, and more importantly, WHY the twisty is a superior tactical light. You see, years ago, I didn't need a tactical light. I wasn't tactically minded. Then after becoming a police officer and receiving training, to include real life in your face training on the mean streets of a large urban city, I learned the value of a high-quality, tactical light. There really is nothing better than a Surefire two stage twisty tailcap for tactical use.
> 
> I understand that the vast majority of folks have no desire or need for a real tactical light. They need a general purpose light. And the clicky works perfect for those folks.
> 
> ...



Bravo!! And thank you for helping keep our streets safe.


----------



## badbs101 (Dec 4, 2017)

Received an email from Surefire regarding my EDCL1-T order.

"The items listed below are currently unavailable and have been backordered in accordance with the Backorder Preferences you selected. These items will be shipped as soon as they are available."

No surprises there but I was hoping they would at least give an expected delivery date. :sigh:

Could be into next year at this rate.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Dec 13, 2017)

My flashlight guy said he will have some of the new surefires when i dropped off a few microtechs for service. He said a week and half, its been a week im sure. Ill go see whats what tomorrow.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 13, 2017)

Wonder when there be the first beamshot for the light...


----------



## dcowboyscr (Dec 13, 2017)

vadimax said:


> Wonder when there be the first beamshot for the light...



6 months after SHOT Show when the lights actually make it to customers lol. I kid. I kid.


----------



## megam (Dec 13, 2017)

FYI, just got off the phone with Surefire, they say the EDCL2-T's candela is 25,000 and that they don't have runtime regulation info. I assume regulation is P3X-like, since 1,200 is unsustainable on 2xCR123A, which means we're actually talking 12,500 candela with a brief 2x burst. Assuming same LED and optics, that puts the EDCL1-T at 5,200 candela + burst.

For those who don't know, the LX2 did 10,000 candela for a real 1.5 hours on 2xCR123A. No burst, only 200 lumens, but thanks to dim spill it still had a medium-sized spot. It was released in 2009.


----------



## Jose Marin (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info, man the new lights are gonna just be slaying batteries lol.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 19, 2017)

Unverified info from Surefire:

- What about a clicky version of an EDCL1-(C)?
- We shall see 

Now guess yourself what might that mean


----------



## bigfoot (Dec 19, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> Thanks for the info, man the new lights are gonna just be slaying batteries lol.



Yeah, we can't all be fancy high-speed tacticool operators... Hopefully they release a couple of long-running lights for the power conscious among us.


----------



## dcowboyscr (Dec 19, 2017)

Amen to that! I think they should do a minute burst followed by a drop down to say 200 lumens of flat regulation light.


----------



## Lurveleven (Dec 20, 2017)

I would rather have a short burst, like 10 to 20 sec, so it doesn't affect runtime too much. I can always reengage those few times I need a longer burst. If they ever make a user programmable light, then burst time is one of those things I would like to configure.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 21, 2017)

Nothing new, but here is a new picture of the EDCL1-T from Surefire's instagram. (this is again the "prototype" with the EDCLT-1 name)


----------



## Ferret (Dec 27, 2017)

Now that the EDCL-T2s are shipping has anyone heard anything about the 1 yet?


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 27, 2017)

Daniel_sk said:


> Nothing new, but here is a new picture of the EDCL1-T from Surefire's instagram. (this is again the "prototype" with the EDCLT-1 name)



Man, I swear that name just looks more proper.


----------



## troutpool (Dec 27, 2017)

Ferret said:


> Now that the EDCL-T2s are shipping has anyone heard anything about the 1 yet?



I have had no word from Surefire since backorder notification November 24th.


----------



## tokaji (Dec 29, 2017)

Daniel_sk said:


> Nothing new, but here is a new picture of the EDCL1-T from Surefire's instagram. (this is again the "prototype" with the EDCLT-1 name)



This is Rome.


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice, in front of the "Monumento a Vittorio Emanuele II". That is actually a SF light I am looking forward to....... in a loong time.

Eric


----------



## jkevind11 (Dec 31, 2017)

Just got my back order notice


----------



## jkevind11 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just got a email from Surefire . 60 business day lead time .


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 2, 2018)

That’s ridiculous...why even list it on the website? At least say it’s a pre-order


----------



## dog off leash (Jan 2, 2018)

Just got off the phone with Surefire. I placed my order on 26Nov, and they said they’re still back ordered until the end of Jan at the earliest. That don’t give me a warm fuzzy for the Tactician I ordered last week either. ☹️


----------



## jkevind11 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for the update . [emoji20]


----------



## stephenthesuave (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm into this light as soon as it can be verified to work with RCR123s.


----------



## SoCalDep (Jan 3, 2018)

dog off leash said:


> Just got off the phone with Surefire. I placed my order on 26Nov, and they said they’re still back ordered until the end of Jan at the earliest. That don’t give me a warm fuzzy for the Tactician I ordered last week either. ☹️


That really kinda pisses me off. I can understand a dealer having to wait for a shipment from the manufacturer, but this isn't a damn iphone... If they're going to take orders, they should have inventory and a production schedule to meet demand. I ordered my EDCL1-T on the day of release, as I'm sure many did, and Surefire want's me/us to believe that they didn't have inventory to meet one day's orders? To top it off (like you) I ordered a Tactician when Surefire put that out (so I wouldn't have to pre-order it elsewhere) and now I'm guessing I might see that at some point in the future as well... 

Better be damn worth it.


----------



## jkevind11 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have 3 Surefire lights back ordered . 
“Surefire , made in USA , shipping as if from China “ . Lol . Just trying to crack a smile [emoji4]


----------



## dcowboyscr (Jan 3, 2018)

Yea first I was told mid December then end of December now it’s end of January at the earliest?!?!!! Combine that with more pricing/discount errors for a second holiday season and I’ve had it. Ridiculous way to run a business. I cancelled my order.


----------



## dog off leash (Jan 3, 2018)

SoCalDep said:


> That really kinda pisses me off. I can understand a dealer having to wait for a shipment from the manufacturer, but this isn't a damn iphone... If they're going to take orders, they should have inventory and a production schedule to meet demand. I ordered my EDCL1-T on the day of release, as I'm sure many did, and Surefire want's me/us to believe that they didn't have inventory to meet one day's orders? To top it off (like you) I ordered a Tactician when Surefire put that out (so I wouldn't have to pre-order it elsewhere) and now I'm guessing I might see that at some point in the future as well...
> 
> Better be damn worth it.



Just got the backorder notice for the Tactician too. I ordered both on the dates of release via SF’s website. 

I shot them a fairly scalding reply to the backorder notice. Needless to say, this poop is getting really old.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 3, 2018)

dog off leash said:


> Just got the backorder notice for the Tactician too. I ordered both on the dates of release via SF’s website.
> 
> I shot them a fairly scalding reply to the backorder notice. Needless to say, this poop is getting really old.



I had a similar experience when buying a backup mv. It was very hard getting any information from them regarding my order( simple stuff like a back order notice or a tracking number) and it took me a month to recieve the light.Their customer service has been very sub par as of late. To their credit the customer service head was very apologetic and said she would send me some batteries for my trouble but, who knows if they will.


----------



## Leksikon (Jan 3, 2018)

BugoutBoys said:


> Now my question, will it work with a normal EB1 tailcap? And also, will this tailcap work on the EB1 or Aviator? If so, I will definitely pick one up.



Didn't see anyone address this but then it looks like maybe no one has gotten theirs yet. Just tried and the EB1 tailcap will work with the EDCL1-T but will only give high output, doesn't do high/low (might be possible but it's not a direct screw-on and go for some reason). Interestingly though the EDCL1-T tailcap does work perfectly on the EB1 Backup, so that's kinda of fun to consider if you find yourself liking the gas pedal.

I got my EDCL1-T two days ago at Quantico Tactical's NC store, they had a few more on the shelves (6 I believe at the time) and I know they said they've got a ton of everything on order. I had ordered an EDLC2-T when it was first announced but I guess they haven't gotten any yet so I grabbed the 1-T as an impulse buy to hold me over and I'm digging it so far.

I don't get as fancy with measurements so I can't comment much about true distance of throw or run time yet but it's been great with making traffic aware of my presence while walking the dog and I can illuminate objects further away than my older eyes can realistically identify. The press on the tailcap is a little stiffer than I'd like but it's just an adjustment from the pressure needed on their normal clickies and will be fine. Color is a little more neutral than my EB1 which always seemed on the warm side, and the "hotspot" is noticeably larger than the EB1 but no where near the MVs, it'll still throw well. Unscientificly - if I hold them next to each other and get the EB1's hotspot to be baseball sized, the EDCL1-T's hotspot is about softball sized, maybe a touch larger and not as well defined. Being a good bit more powerful I'm comfortable with the looser hotspot, seems more useful to me but of course your mileage will vary.

If I can figure out how to post pictures and how to take any that don't suck I'll try and get some up tomorrow.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 3, 2018)

SoCalDep said:


> That really kinda pisses me off. I can understand a dealer having to wait for a shipment from the manufacturer, but this isn't a damn iphone... If they're going to take orders, they should have inventory and a production schedule to meet demand. I ordered my EDCL1-T on the day of release, as I'm sure many did, and Surefire want's me/us to believe that they didn't have inventory to meet one day's orders? To top it off (like you) I ordered a Tactician when Surefire put that out (so I wouldn't have to pre-order it elsewhere) and now I'm guessing I might see that at some point in the future as well...
> 
> Better be damn worth it.



Just to mention I don't recall there being a problem in the past getting Surefire lights. What I mean is that this does not seem to be a pattern. Showing off their lights at shot show and having them never materialize is a pattern but this shortage issue seems to be new. Maybe its just as simple as demand has exceeded their expectations.


----------



## Leksikon (Jan 3, 2018)

SoCalDep said:


> That really kinda pisses me off. I can understand a dealer having to wait for a shipment from the manufacturer, but this isn't a damn iphone... If they're going to take orders, they should have inventory and a production schedule to meet demand. I ordered my EDCL1-T on the day of release, as I'm sure many did, and Surefire want's me/us to believe that they didn't have inventory to meet one day's orders? To top it off (like you) I ordered a Tactician when Surefire put that out (so I wouldn't have to pre-order it elsewhere) and now I'm guessing I might see that at some point in the future as well...
> 
> Better be damn worth it.



Surefire posted on Facebook about their delays on December 14. It was part of the cluster of their black friday coupon code post but that seemed to have gathered all of the attention. The second paragraph in the post mentioned something about some compoment shortage that affects the EDCL line. The 1s are at least starting to move (I have one that got to a retail store) but I haven't seen any 2s in person yet although several posters in that thread have.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 4, 2018)

Someone on the big auction site has these NIB. Seems legit, because this seller has had the new lights before they’ve hit anywhere else. As broke as I am, I couldn’t resist and pulled the trigger. I’ll let you guys know when it arrives, but I’m pumped!


----------



## bubbatime (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes these light are on the big auction site right now. Good to see these out in the wild finally. I have the 1 cell and 2 cell on order from Surefire right now. Seems to me, they should absolutely fill orders from their website first before sending shipments to Quantico tactical and other brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 4, 2018)

Where are you guys seeing these? I cant find them anywhere on the bay.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 4, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Where are you guys seeing these? I cant find them anywhere on the bay.



Sent ya a PM.


----------



## bubbatime (Jan 4, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/500-5-LUME...468702?hash=item2a9b9e4a9e:g:fs4AAOSwYNxaTrF6


----------



## Tachead (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks guys:thumbsup:.


----------



## rjking (Jan 5, 2018)

Only 1 left?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 5, 2018)

rjking said:


> Only 1 left?



Yeah last one. They went fast.


----------



## Leksikon (Jan 5, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Where are you guys seeing these? I cant find them anywhere on the bay.



I got mine from Quantico Tactical in NC (Aberdeen). That was Tuesday and they still had a few more in stock.


----------



## rjking (Jan 6, 2018)

How come the EDCL1-T was available on the bay but the EDCL2-T was not?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2018)

Leksikon said:


> I got mine from Quantico Tactical in NC (Aberdeen). That was Tuesday and they still had a few more in stock.



Awesome store!!


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2018)

Mine is out for delivery right now...hopefully it’ll arrive in a couple hours. I’ll make a video and post comparisons when it arrives! [emoji13]


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 8, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> Mine is out for delivery right now...hopefully it’ll arrive in a couple hours. I’ll make a video and post comparisons when it arrives! [emoji13]


Whoop whoop! I hope you love it!
Let me know if there's any gross beam tint!


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks all for the heads up on the eBay availability. Mine just arrived. Threads and o-rings were dry, but I applied some Nyogel myself, along with a little heat shrink tubing where the clip rubs against the tailcap to try to protect the ano for a little while.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2018)

Arrrgh, lucky. Mine is still out for delivery. I never have any idea when my mailman will come, they are crazy inconsistent. Have had packages arrive at 12pm all the way to 6-7pm.

I’ve had so many issues with them. Most recently, the family had just come back from vacation and I was expecting a package. I checked tracking, and the tracking said that a slip had been left with instructions on how to pick up my package. Well, lo and behold I couldn’t find the slip for the life of me. We have Arlo wireless cameras, so I decided to take a look and see if a slip had actually been left. Whatddya know, the mailman just zipped by according to the camera’s feed. I ended up having to give them a call, go to the post office personally, and pick up the package. They told me that our regular mailman had been on vacation, and her sub had forgotten to take the package, so just marked it as missed.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 8, 2018)

JohnSmith said:


> Thanks all for the heads up on the eBay availability. Mine just arrived. Threads and o-rings were dry, but I applied some Nyogel myself, along with a little heat shrink tubing where the clip rubs against the tailcap to try to protect the ano for a little while.




Congratulations!
Any info on tint by chance?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2018)

:tinfoil:


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 8, 2018)

Here’s my best attempt at a layman’s description about the tint on my light: somewhat greenish. It’s actually not bad, I’ve had some Surefires in the past that were on the extreme side of green. This one is quite tolerable to me, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2018)

JohnSmith said:


> Here’s my best attempt at a layman’s description about the tint on my light: somewhat greenish. It’s actually not bad, I’ve had some Surefires in the past that were on the extreme side of green. This one is quite tolerable to me, but your mileage may vary.



Have you tried it with a 16340 cell? Totally understand if you don’t want to be the first to find out if it works lol.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 8, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> Have you tried it with a 16340 cell? Totally understand if you don’t want to be the first to find out if it works lol.



Nope, not doing that! I don’t have a 16340 and don’t intend to run my EDCL on anything but the partially depleted CR123s from my Arlo cameras.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2018)

Okay, mine came. Made a short video, but my mom interrupted so had to cut it short. It’s uploading right now; I’ll post the link when it finishes. Tint is pretty greenish on low, but nice on high. I’m not a big tint snob, so it’s not a big deal to me, but just a heads-up.

https://youtu.be/916cJFL9bMs

Sorry I’m not that great at video reviews. Hopefully this’ll give ya guys an idea of what to expect though!


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 8, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> Okay, mine came. Made a short video, but my mom interrupted so had to cut it short. It’s uploading right now; I’ll post the link when it finishes. Tint is pretty greenish on low, but nice on high. I’m not a big tint snob, so it’s not a big deal to me, but just a heads-up.
> 
> https://youtu.be/916cJFL9bMs
> 
> Sorry I’m not that great at video reviews. Hopefully this’ll give ya guys an idea of what to expect though!



Did you state that the battery cannot be removed from the tail? That seems strange to me.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> Did you state that the battery cannot be removed from the tail? That seems strange to me.



Yes, that’s standard for all E-series lights.


----------



## teak (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for making the video.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 8, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> Okay, mine came. Made a short video, but my mom interrupted so had to cut it short. It’s uploading right now; I’ll post the link when it finishes. Tint is pretty greenish on low, but nice on high. I’m not a big tint snob, so it’s not a big deal to me, but just a heads-up.
> 
> https://youtu.be/916cJFL9bMs
> 
> Sorry I’m not that great at video reviews. Hopefully this’ll give ya guys an idea of what to expect though!



Enjoyed your vid. Surefire actually cherry picks for yellow-green LEDs. Those colors respond well to your eyes.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 8, 2018)

@the0, thanks for sharing the vid, it gives us reference points and better grasp of what the light can offer. What is the verdict for now? will you add up the EDCL-2T or Tactician? or you already did?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Flashlight Dave: You’re absolutely correct, I don’t know why I said that in the video. Probably a bad case of ad-libbing on the fly lol. I remember reading in one of their catalogs they chose the tint of the LX2 specifically for what you said.

David: For now, I think it’ll get some pocket carry but it probably won’t be my go-to light. I don’t think I’ll get the EDCL2-T because it’s so long. The EDCL1-T is already pushing the limits of a single-cell light for me haha. I MIGHT pick up the Tactician. I really like the size and form factor, but we’ll see!

I had the opportunity to take it out tonight for about half an hour. Among flashlights, one of my other hobbies is body building. After hitting the weights, I’ll generally go on a 3-5 mile run for cardio. Gives me a great excuse to use my lights! 

It was raining tonight and I live in the suburbs, so while there isn’t a lot of illumination on the streets, there is still a good amount. Unfortunately, because of the beam pattern - wider with more spread - the light that the EDCL1-T puts out on low is quickly dissipated. Corroborate that with my bad eyesight; OK not that bad, but I wear glasses and it was raining, and I could scarcely see much more than 10 feet in front of me whilst running. 

The real stars of the show were the high setting and two-stage tailcap. The high setting absolutely lights up the night. Great for getting drivers’ attention and making my presence known. As for the two-stage tailcap, it’s great in that you have instantaneous access to high from low. I found that leaving the flashlight in constant-on low and then being able to go directly to high extremely convenient. 

All in all, this is definitely a purpose-built light. As others have said, those who will benefit most from this light are probably professionals in the LE or tactical field. For my uses, the low is just too low (even though it looks much more than five lumens), although I could see the EDCL-1T being much more viable for stationary tasks. 

Here is a pic:
https://i.imgur.com/P1ALU50.jpg

Luckily I’ve got a waterproof case for my phone, but it’s annoying to swap the cases out for my battery pack one. Maybe I’ll upgrade eventually for one of the newer models which are supposed to be IPX7 lol. I ended up giving up wearing my glasses while running halfway through. If it wasn’t raining so bad and I had worn my glasses, I might have been able to make do with just the low, but I’m dubious on that. Rangeman watch held up just fine, as expected. A really cool feature on it is the barometer which lets ya predict the weather. Pretty cool knowing ahead of time what to expect.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 9, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> Yes, that’s standard for all E-series lights.



Thats interesting! I've never owned an E series light. I'm hoping this will be my first if it can be bored to accept 18350s or have some other rechargeable option.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 9, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> For my uses, the low is just too low (even though it looks much more than five lumens), although I could see the EDCL-1T being much more viable for stationary tasks.



How does the low compare to the low on the LX2? Are they equally as bright or is the LX2 brighter? For, me the LX2 low is perfect. My decision to purchase the EDCL-1T mostly depends on how the low compares to the LX2. If it isn't as bright, I cant see purchasing it for my needs.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 9, 2018)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Enjoyed your vid. Surefire actually cherry picks for yellow-green LEDs. Those colors respond well to your eyes.



Lol, that sounds like an excuse to sell poor tinted emitters. Almost no one prefers green tinted lights. Most prefer lights on the black body line(close to pure white at 5500K) or slightly below with a rosey tint. Not to mention, all the best high CRI emitters currently on the market are slightly rosey tinted. As for yellow, if they wanted more of that then they should quit selling all cool white lights as the warmer CCT you go the more yellow is in the spectrum.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 9, 2018)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Surefire actually cherry picks for yellow-green LEDs. Those colors respond well to your eyes.



Sounds like you've changed your opinion on how SureFire picks the sickly green LED's :




Flashlight Dave said:


> As for surefire lights I have many. I have two 6th gen L1s one having perfect white tint while the other has a sickly deep green tint. I have a fury with perfect white tint while doctordum has a yellow green tint. I have a E1B with perfect white tint while others have mentioned theirs being green. My LX2 is slightly green.





Flashlight Dave said:


> In short I don’t think Surefire is cherry picking green LEDs for their lights. I think its just the lottery.​


​


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 9, 2018)

The low on the EDCL1-T is lower than the LX2. Like you, the LX2 had the perfect low for me. At least the EDCL1-T is basically the LX1 that SureFire never came out with, though. Btw, I stuck in a 16340 and tried it for a few moments with no I’ll-effects. High and low worked perfectly. 

Here is a picture directly from their 2012 catalog. They explicitly state they choose an LED with yellow-green tint, because the human eye is more sensitive to this color. I knew I read it somewhere! 

https://imgur.com/a/di9wD


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 9, 2018)

Question! Will the EDCL1 tailcap work on an EB1 or one of the new 2017 Aviators?


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 9, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> The low on the EDCL1-T is lower than the LX2. Like you, the LX2 had the perfect low for me.



I think I am going to pass then. Seems like a great light for its intended use, but I fall outside of that market.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 9, 2018)

The EDCL2-T tailcap works on an EB1 so the 1-T should too.

Lo/hi worked just like the L2-T


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 9, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The EDCL2-T tailcap works on an EB1 so the 1-T should too.
> 
> Lo/hi worked just like the L2-T


YESS!! I just bought one for the tailcap alone now. That was my one complaint with the Aviator is I missed the gas pedal switch


----------



## Jose Marin (Jan 10, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> The low on the EDCL1-T is lower than the LX2. Like you, the LX2 had the perfect low for me. At least the EDCL1-T is basically the LX1 that SureFire never came out with, though. Btw, I stuck in a 16340 and tried it for a few moments with no I’ll-effects.



Thanks for checking, is the low with 16340 higher than the low with a cr123? The 2 edcl2t's low gets higher when using 2x16340 is why I'm asking


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 10, 2018)

Jose Marin said:


> Thanks for checking, is the low with 16340 higher than the low with a cr123? The 2 edcl2t's low gets higher when using 2x16340 is why I'm asking



I mean, it probably is because the voltage is higher, but I couldn’t tell by the eye. Probably just slightly higher.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 10, 2018)

BugoutBoys said:


> YESS!! I just bought one for the tailcap alone now. That was my one complaint with the Aviator is I missed the gas pedal switch



Yeah it was kinda fun using the tailcap to do 5/200 instead of 200/5. Buuuuut, I had bought the EB1c because it starts on high.

It was fun the first couple days trying out various lights I own with parts from the EDCL-2T. Now if the tailcap is ever sold as a standalone.... my _other_ EB1c (nightstand light) may get one.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 10, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Yeah it was kinda fun using the tailcap to do 5/200 instead of 200/5. Buuuuut, I had bought the EB1c because it starts on high.
> 
> It was fun the first couple days trying out various lights I own with parts from the EDCL-2T. Now if the tailcap is ever sold as a standalone.... my _other_ EB1c (nightstand light) may get one.


The other night I was out for a walk in the woods with my dog and a deer ran right by me by just a few feet. When I was able to get out my CCW a good 2 seconds before I could fumble to the right flashlight mode, I realized something needed to change. The gas pedal switch would be perfect.


----------



## tech25 (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm seeing the perks of a gas pedal switch.

now to make a light with a high/low head like the tactician with the gas pedal, 4 modes, all easy to get to but out of the way if not wanted. That would be a home run for me.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 10, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Sounds like you've changed your opinion on how SureFire picks the sickly green LED's :
> 
> ​



You are correct! I have changed my mind.

It took me several years to finally come to the conclusion that Surefire really was serious about what they say about yellow green. My view is that they try to get yellow green LEDs until they run out and then move to whatever tint they can get. I think it was the solid green light they had at shot show that convinced me. I am not really fond of their tint but what Surefire has done did convince me to move more towards neutral white tactical lights over pure white.


----------



## Jeff S. (Jan 12, 2018)

I purchased my EDCL1-T from Quantico Tactical, and received it this previous Tuesday. So I've had a few days to assess it. 

First of all, my carry light the last few years has been an HDS Systems 140 (219A) Executive. It's a great light; I love the heft, the customizability, the four settings, and, most of all, the tint. So this long winded review will mostly be a comparison between the EDCL1 and the HDS 140.

I love the HDS, but I've been wanting a more tactical oriented (simple) light that I can use for training/defense. The max setting is easy to access with the HDS, just click-and-hold, but I've missed it a few times under stress. While I could program the HDS 140 to come on at the max setting, I'd then have to push the bezel into my thigh every time I turn the light on and double click to a lower setting. In other words, I've come to the conclusion that it's nearly impossible (for me at least) to have what I want in a utility light and a defensive light at the same time. I also wanted something brighter than 140 lumens.

The tint:
It's yellow with a hint of green. The green is more noticeable on the lower level. On high, the yellow tint almost makes the CCT seem warmer. It's overall not a bad tint, and I actually prefer it over a strong blue tint. However, the color from the HDS 140 219A and the EDCL1-T are not complementary at all. If I only use the EDCL1-T, I quickly adapt to the color of the beam, and it's fine. But next to the 219A, the EDCL1-T looks strongly green, whereas the Surefire makes the 219A tint, which I usually love, look rosey with a bit of brownish-purple, if that makes sense. Neither color looks good next to one another.


The beam:
Surefire really hit a home run with the beam from this TIR. The hotspot is huge and bright, and it throws really well... all the while it also lights up everything around you. Simply said, I think it's perfect. I'm comparing a 140 lumen light to a 500 lumen light, so this obviously isn't fair, but the EDCL1-T's beam is wider, yet the hotspot is both bigger and brighter. The Surefire really lights up a room on high. But overall brightness aside, and the EDCL1-T does have a larger profile/wider beam.


The gas pedal:
It's my first gas pedal switch, and I like it a lot. What I like about it: I never have to think about getting to high. Just mash the tailcap. But it's also practical, because even though I bought this light as a dedicated tactical flashlight, I'll still probably use it 99% of the time on low. It's also surprisingly easy to use the low without touching off the full lumens. There is quite a bit of movement in the switch to get to high, but, at the same time, getting to high is super easy. Lastly, I could hand this light to anybody, and they could easily figure out the UI. It's idiot proof. It's stress proof.

The low setting:
It's brighter than 5 lumens. I'd guess it's closer to 15 lumens. This is simply a can't-please-everybody situation (there are times when 15 lumens isn't close to being bright enough, and there are times when 15 lumens is way too much light). The low setting is perfect for finding a keyhole, looking under your carseat, walking a trail by yourself, reading, examining a license, shinning the light in somebody's face to look at their eyes, etc. The low setting is NOT good for walking a trail with a number of people, wanting to see something across the room (light up a room without needing to blind yourself with the max)... the low setting is also not good in any situation where there is a lot of ambient light. Say you're walking somewhere sort of lit, but you need more light. The low will get washed-out by the ambient light. All-in-all, I think it's a good compromise, especially for a tactical light. Also, for the record, the low is pretty much identical to the primary setting on my HDS (which I customized by bumping the primary a couple of brightness levels), so 15 lumens is a pretty safe guess. 


Other thoughts:
This is the first Surefire I've been interested in since the Lumamax LX1 never materialized. It's also the first non-high CRI light I've bought in a long time, and probably the last. I really like this light, but I'm reminded why I stick to high CRI LED's: regular LED's have a way of washing everything flat. Overall, I'm very pleased with the EDCL1-T. My goal is to carry both lights. The EDCL1-T was not meant to replace my HDS, and it couldn't with the HDS's superior color rendering and four levels of light, but, at the same time, it's nice having a simple, ridiculously bright light. So while the color of their beams may not be complimentary, their use and function certainly match well together.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff S. said:


> I purchased my EDCL1-T from Quantico Tactical, and received it this previous Tuesday. So I've had a few days to assess it.
> 
> First of all, my carry light the last few years has been an HDS Systems 140 (219A) Executive. It's a great light; I love the heft, the customizability, the four settings, and, most of all, the tint. So this long winded review will mostly be a comparison between the EDCL1 and the HDS 140.
> 
> ...



Great to hear your thoughts! I agree with them wholeheartedly. I also have a HDS 140...if I could only choose one, it would definitely be the HDS. That being said, the EDCL1-T has been riding in my pocket the last couple days


----------



## ncm_54 (Jan 13, 2018)

This may be a dumb question, but would it be possible to put the EDCL1-T head and switch on a 300 scout body and run it as a WML?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2018)

Not a bad question. Not at all.

But this thing is new so it may be nobody has tried it yet. In my case I don't own a scout for example.


----------



## ncm_54 (Jan 13, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Not a bad question. Not at all.
> 
> But this thing is new so it may be nobody has tried it yet. In my case I don't own a scout for example.



Thanks for the reply. Do you have a z68 tailcap to see if it's compatible? Buying this light and scavenging it would probably be cheaper then buying the new surefire 500 lumen 1 cell head when it becomes available.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2018)

I have an EDCL2-T but...
My thinking is it is a 2 cell version of this one. Same dimensions at the tail end. 

I do have a z68.. the body of the 2-T at the tail end is suited to allow the z68 to thread onto it. But not all the way closed. And the 2-T tailcap has a longer spring. Fastening a z68 onto it, it does not go onto the 2-T body far enough for the spring to touch the battery(s). 

I did not want to commit a yes or no to the scout light because the z68 works fine on my E2D LED Defender, yet on my E2E incan lights, ones with a twisty won't light with a z68.


----------



## warmpabst (Jan 14, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The EDCL2-T tailcap works on an EB1 so the 1-T should too.
> 
> Lo/hi worked just like the L2-T



Can you walk me through this please? I see how the gas pedal switch would work on a EB1 initially, but in my mind I imagine cycling the light on-off-on would also cycle the output settings. 
The EB1 cycles between high and low modes by the on-off-on application of current to the led/circuitry correct? So wouldn’t that same cycling, through the EDCL switch, also change the output?

I like the idea of an EB1 with gas pedal switch but don’t like that it would (in my theory) still cycle to the low setting if the button is repeatedly mashed on and off. 

The EDCL1 I ordered is stuck on backorder, so this is where my mind has wandered!


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 14, 2018)

Still waiting on Surefire to send this as I ordered on 21 November. I hope these ship soon.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2018)

The tailcap from my EDCL2-T made my EB1c work like the EDCL2-T. 

Light press was low, hard press was high. 
Somebody smarter than me will have to explain how an LED module can be 'programmed' to start on high or low. Or for that matter how a clicky makes it change voltage amounts in order to achieve low or high...

But the EDCL2-T tailcap feeds the voltage needed for low output with a slight press and voltage for high with full press.
No cycling like a clicky.


----------



## warmpabst (Jan 14, 2018)

Smarter than me, too. Thanks for verifying that. 
Have you tried the clicky cap on your EDCL2?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2018)

warmpabst said:


> Smarter than me, too. Thanks for verifying that.
> Have you tried the clicky cap on your EDCL2?



From my EB1c, yes.
Got high only. If you want max output and only max output it's great.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 14, 2018)

Forgive my ignorance, what is the difference in the UI between the EDCL2-T and Tactician?


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 14, 2018)

xdayv said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is the difference in the UI between the EDCL2-T and Tactician?



The EDCL2-T has a "gas pedal" switch. Press softly for low. Press harder for high.

The tactician is more like a Malkoff. Tighten the head for high. Loosen for low. The tail cap is momentary only. It will not latch on.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 14, 2018)

xdayv said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is the difference in the UI between the EDCL2-T and Tactician?


The EDCL2-T(and EDCL1-T) has a gas pedal style tailcap where you push softly for low or harder for high. You tighten it for constant on. 

The Tactician has a momentary tailcap you push for momentary on. You tighten it for constant on. The high and low is controlled via the head. You tighten it for high or loosen it for low.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 14, 2018)

BugoutBoys said:


> The other night I was out for a walk in the woods with my dog and a deer ran right by me by just a few feet. When I was able to get out my CCW a good 2 seconds before I could fumble to the right flashlight mode, I realized something needed to change. The gas pedal switch would be perfect.



I made this exact same observation in almost the same situation a year or two ago. Mash tailcap for lots of light involves almost no fine motor skill, and is probably the best high pressure situation solution for UI when it comes to lighting things up under stress. Now if we could do away with the green tint...


----------



## xdayv (Jan 14, 2018)

:thanks: @Modernflame @Tachead


----------



## troutpool (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine arrived today (ordered from SF Nov 20). I'm very pleased. I like the levels and the TIR. This light will see some use.


----------



## Sean (Jan 18, 2018)

troutpool said:


> Mine arrived today (ordered from SF Nov 20). I'm very pleased. I like the levels and the TIR. This light will see some use.



Did they let you know it shipped or did it just show up?


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 18, 2018)

troutpool said:


> Mine arrived today (ordered from SF Nov 20). I'm very pleased. I like the levels and the TIR. This light will see some use.



I ordered mine from Surefire on 21 November. I hope that means I'm close.


----------



## vernSL (Jan 18, 2018)

Nimitz68 said:


> I ordered mine from Surefire on 21 November. I hope that means I'm close.



I ordered mine December 10th, and it came today. No shipment notification, but I use UPS My Choice so I saw it had shipped a few days ago.


----------



## troutpool (Jan 18, 2018)

Sean said:


> Did they let you know it shipped or did it just show up?



They first sent an email notification of shipping with a tracking number.


----------



## Sean (Jan 19, 2018)

Well I just got my shipment notification from Surefire today for my EDCL1-T. It will arrive next week. Still no notification for my Tactician though.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 19, 2018)

I just spoke with Surefire. My EDCL1-T is scheduled to be delivered this coming Monday. Ordered directly from Surefire on 21 November.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 19, 2018)

Glad to hear these are now rolling out and arriving. 

Now for the user thoughts....


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Glad to hear these are now rolling out and arriving.
> 
> Now for the user thoughts....



+1

And, some beamshots please☺️.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got an email saying mine will arrive next Wednesday. I ordered mine on black Friday.


----------



## badbs101 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ordered 11/27; mine shipped today.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 19, 2018)

Update: now available at B&H Photo. Just FYI!


----------



## Killer Kane (Jan 20, 2018)

Well, Surefire shipping methods/priority make absolutely no sense. 
I got the back order email 5 days ago. 

However, I ordered on Jan 10th and got my EDCL1-T 2 days ago with no notification that it shipped. 

And if I log in to Surefire, it shows my order as “processing”.

Go figure.


----------



## Bronc6901 (Jan 20, 2018)

Tachead said:


> +1
> 
> And, some beamshots please[emoji5]️.



I’ll second that!


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2018)

Has anybody got a photo of this with the older L1 and/or any generation of E1B/EB1 Backup? I am thinking about updating my EDC with a new Surefire and I’m debating the E1B MV or the EDCL1T. Both UIs are acceptable to me but it would come down to size for pocket ability.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nimitz68 said:


> I just spoke with Surefire. My EDCL1-T is scheduled to be delivered this coming Monday. Ordered directly from Surefire on 21 November.



My EDCL1-T arrived today. Already confirmed it works with the Surefire rechargeable 123 battery. I'm really liking it so far. I will test when I have a chance and provide updates.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 21, 2018)

Any confirmation that it is safe to use with ordinary RCR123?

P.S.: Ordered at B&H. Status — Processing.


----------



## Killer Kane (Jan 21, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Any confirmation that it is safe to use with ordinary RCR123?
> 
> P.S.: Ordered at B&H. Status — Processing.




I’m not gonna say it is safe, but the first thing I did was stick a Nitecore rcr123 in mine. 

Has not went  as of yet. 

If if you are concerned, get some of those K2 rechargeables.


----------



## Bronc6901 (Jan 21, 2018)

Wonder how the e1b mv head would work on this body and tail cap. Shorter smaller head with 5 low and 400 high with gas pedal switch might be a little more compact than the edcl1-t setup. Just thinking out loud


----------



## troutpool (Jan 21, 2018)

Here's a picture for you, carrot. The L1 is a gen 6. The EDCL1-T is maybe 1/8 of an inch longer than the L1, but the two lights are substantially the same in size and weight. There are a number of other minor differences between the two, but the new light is basically an updated version of the L1. And that is at the core of its appeal.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 21, 2018)

Good post Trout.... good post.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 21, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Good post Trout.... good post.



Nice, you can see the 'back to the future' retro design with the beautiful CNC knurling and dimples on the back of the head (do these fit a tool for disassembly?).

The EB1/EB2/E1B smooth finish with the longitudinal grooves seems to be abandoned after a decade on these Backup lights.

I've got a few L1's of various gens and colors. Wasn't the max output something like 65 lumens on the early models?

I'm enjoying the EDCL2-T, might have to get an EDCL1-T to go with the L1's after seeing this great picture. :devil:




vadimax said:


> Any confirmation that it is safe to use with ordinary RCR123?


​
Based on my recent experience with the EDCL2-T and the E1B-MV I'm guessing that the light will work fine with RCR123A's but the PTC current protection will quickly trip on the high output setting unless you use high current IMR's like the Olight ORB-163C05.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Jan 23, 2018)

I had a want ad up for an LX2 but I think I might order one of these instead. The Tactician looked interesting as well but as this one has the two-stage cap and is nearly the size of an incandescent E2e it might be just about perfect.


----------



## youreacrab (Jan 23, 2018)

Bronc6901 said:


> Wonder how the e1b mv head would work on this body and tail cap. Shorter smaller head with 5 low and 400 high with gas pedal switch might be a little more compact than the edcl1-t setup. Just thinking out loud



Tried tonight. Doesn’t work. One speed light.


----------



## Bronc6901 (Jan 24, 2018)

youreacrab said:


> Tried tonight. Doesn’t work. One speed light.



:/ thanks for trying


----------



## Sean (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok, I just received my EDCL1-T from Surefire. I have the means to accurately measure lumens (up to about 125 anyway). It looks like my sample produces exactly 10 lumens on low using Surefire lithium primaries and K2 lithium LifePo4’s. 

I like the light overall. Love the knurling. Like the newer “flush” 2 stage switch, works nicely. Tint is slightly greenish as others have reported. Now just have to wait for darkness.


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 24, 2018)

10 lumens sounds good.


----------



## youreacrab (Jan 24, 2018)

Sean said:


> Ok, I just received my EDCL1-T from Surefire. I have the means to accurately measure lumens (up to about 125 anyway). It looks like my sample produces exactly 10 lumens on low using Surefire lithium primaries and K2 lithium LifePo4’s.
> 
> I like the light overall. Love the knurling. Like the newer “flush” 2 stage switch, works nicely. Tint is slightly greenish as others have reported. Now just have to wait for darkness.



do you have any other Surefire lights that claim to put out 5 lumens to measure? the brightness of my 1T on low seems not far off from my E1B, E2DL-Ultra and E2L, and wondering if they are also 10 lumens. The 2T on low is significantly brighter than each of these lights.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

Sean said:


> Ok, I just received my EDCL1-T from Surefire. I have the means to accurately measure lumens (up to about 125 anyway). It looks like my sample produces exactly 10 lumens on low using Surefire lithium primaries and K2 lithium LifePo4’s.
> 
> I like the light overall. Love the knurling. Like the newer “flush” 2 stage switch, works nicely. Tint is slightly greenish as others have reported. Now just have to wait for darkness.


Thanks for the info👍.

Do you happen to have a regular 16340 to try to see if it keeps the exact same outputs just like the E1B MV?


----------



## Sean (Jan 24, 2018)

youreacrab said:


> do you have any other Surefire lights that claim to put out 5 lumens to measure? the brightness of my 1T on low seems not far off from my E1B, E2DL-Ultra and E2L, and wondering if they are also 10 lumens. The 2T on low is significantly brighter than each of these lights.



I did have other Surefire lights but sold them recently. I had tested them but unfortunately don’t remember their exact output. I believe most of the Surefires I had that were rated at 5 lumens normally put out between 7 & 13 lumens.



Tachead said:


> Thanks for the info[emoji106].
> 
> Do you happen to have a regular 16340 to try to see if it keeps the exact same outputs just like the E1B MV?



No, I don’t have a 16340. I do have a 16650 and an E2DL body/tailcap. The EDCL1-T head (KE1G) works perfectly with it but in high mode only.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

Sean said:


> I did have other Surefire lights but sold them recently. I had tested them but unfortunately don’t remember their exact output. I believe most of the Surefires I had that were rated at 5 lumens normally put out between 7 & 13 lumens.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don’t have a 16340. I do have a 16650 and an E2DL body/tailcap. The EDCL1-T head (KE1G) works perfectly with it but in high mode only.


Thanks. Is the high mode the same on 4.2V?


----------



## Sean (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Thanks. Is the high mode the same on 4.2V?



My measurements say they are the same. It’s possible there is a small difference it can’t detect.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

Sean said:


> My measurements say they are the same. It’s possible there is a small difference it can’t detect.


Ok, thank you that is what I figured. It seems to be the same as the E1B MV. It should run great on a 16340 and maintain a much better regulated output.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Wish they'd make one the size of an e1e.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Wish they'd make one the size of an e1e.


The E1B MV isn't much larger.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> The E1B MV isn't much larger.


Is that a current model with a tactical tail?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Is that a current model with a tactical tail?


Yep, it is a current model. What you mean by a tactical tail? Like a true tactical tail cap(momentary only button/twist for constant on)? No. It is a two mode forward clicky that leads with high.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Yep, it is a current model. What you mean by a tactical tail? Like a true tactical tail cap(momentary only button/twist for constant on)?


I meant 2 stage tactical tail like the model in this thread. I see the mv is a flood only beam so that ruins it for me. I prefer 500 lumens with some throw.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> I meant 2 stage tactical tail like the model in this thread. I see the mv is a flood only beam so that ruins it for me. I prefer 500 lumens with some throw.


The light has to be longer to allow for the TIR optic and 2 stage switch so, you aren't going to get these features in a much shorter light unfortunately. I am sure Surefire made it as small as they could.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> I meant 2 stage tactical tail like the model in this thread. I see the mv is a flood only beam so that ruins it for me. I prefer 500 lumens with some throw.


You could try the old EB1. It is only 200 lumens but, has the two stage switch and a very focused throwy beam. It is a half an inch shorter and a bit thinner too.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> You could try the old EB1. It is only 200 lumens but, has the two stage switch and a very focused throwy beam. It is a half an inch shorter and a bit thinner too.


Yes I have oft considered it but 200 lumens? Ugh


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Yes I have oft considered it but 200 lumens? Ugh



Theres a 300 lumen EB1. Still available, I just bought one from BH Photo.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

JohnSmith said:


> Theres a 300 lumen EB1. Still available, I just bought one from BH Photo.


But you lose throw. Not as bad as mv but much less than 200 lumen model which is comparable with the lx2


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Yes I have oft considered it but 200 lumens? Ugh


It is a very bright 200 though due to the tight beam. Plus, keep in mind if you plan to run primaries that is a much more sustainable amount. These new single cell SF's only hold that 400 or 500 lumens for the first couple of minutes and quickly fall out of regulation in less then 10 minutes.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> It is a very bright 200 though due to the tight beam. Plus, keep in mind if you plan to run primaries that is a much more sustainable amount. These new single cell SF's only hold that 400 or 500 lumens for the first couple of minutes and quickly fall out of regulation in less then 10 minutes.


Fo my uses 10 minutes is ample time. It isn't always easy to find the 200 lumen model brand new with the 2 stage tail. I hate the clicky.

How is the throw on this 500 lumen model?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Fo my uses 10 minutes is ample time. It isn't always easy to find the 200 lumen model brand new with the 2 stage tail. I hate the clicky.
> 
> How is the throw on this 500 lumen model?


Oh, ok just wanted to warn you. That is the 400 lumen E1B MV too, this light will likely be even worse(maybe only 7 or 8 minutes of regulation).

Here is one...

http://goinggear.com/flashlights/fl...tactical-200-lumen-led-flashlight-silver.html

I am not sure as no one had posted beam shots yet but, I would guess it's the same as the EDCL2-T(medium throw) but, less bright of course.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Oh, ok just wanted to warn you. That is the 400 lumen E1B MV too, this light will likely be even worse(maybe only 7 or 8 minutes of regulation).
> 
> Here is one...
> 
> ...


Thanks for going to the trouble but I would only want black and would never pay full price. Many dealers slash Surefire list and that is an old model. Thanks though. I'll anxiously await candela readings from cpf members on the edc1-t


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Thanks for going to the trouble but I would only want black and would never pay full price. Many dealers slash Surefire list and that is an old model. Thanks though. I'll anxiously await candela readings from cpf members on the edc1-t


No problem. 

Me to, well I am more into beamshots then cd readings though.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

That one is the clicky not the 2 stage and please refrain from offering up more temptation!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> That one is the clicky not the 2 stage and please refrain from offering up more temptation!


Oh, I thought the ones without the shroud are all 2 stage switches(i could be wrong though).

Lol, ok I will stop. I'll remove the links too.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 24, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Oh, I thought the ones without the shroud are all 2 stage switches(i could be wrong though).
> 
> Lol, ok I will stop. I'll remove the links too.


I did too but the description clearly says clicky and there was no t at the end.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 24, 2018)

recDNA said:


> I did too but the description clearly says clicky and there was no t at the end


Oh, right. Thanks good to know.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 25, 2018)

I got my EDCL1-T today. Here are some beam shots I took at work tonight. Sorry if they are not the greatest. They were taken with my cell phone. The storage container is 25 yards away. 

No light






Surefire X300 Ultra





Streamlight Strion 600 lumens





Surefire EDCL1-T





Surefire EDCL2-T


----------



## vadimax (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you. Nice beam shots. The only issue: automatic exposition has removed the sense of brightness


----------



## Ferret (Jan 25, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Thank you. Nice beam shots. The only issue: automatic exposition has removed the sense of brightness



I am guessing that is a setting with the camera?


----------



## teak (Jan 25, 2018)

I received my edcl1 today. I have been carrying the edcl2 since I got it. My initial impressions of the edcl1 is the beam pattern is tighter then the edcl2. It has a much more defined hot spot then the edcl2. Low is lower then the edcl2 as been stated already. A nice little light but I prefer the edcl2 over it. Will carry the edcl1 for a few days and see how I get along.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 25, 2018)

The 1 just hasn't piqued my interest Teak. Your observation confirmed why. I'm sure I'd get along with it just fine. 

To folks who don't already own any of the E1 or EB1 series this is a good one to start with if looking for one that size. 

Maybe in time I'll get one.


----------



## teak (Jan 25, 2018)

Beam shots between the edcl1 and 2. On the Wall of bins? Hehe 80ish yards to bin. 

As you can see the edcl1 has about the same throw as the edcl2 but less spill. The edcl2 just lights up everything. 

Edcl1 





Edcl2


----------



## Sean (Jan 25, 2018)

I’d like an EDCL2-T to use with a 16650 and an EDCL1-T head.


----------



## teak (Jan 25, 2018)

Sean said:


> I’d like an EDCL2-T to use with a 16650 and an EDCL1-T head.


Have you tried this yet?


----------



## teak (Jan 25, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The 1 just hasn't piqued my interest Teak. Your observation confirmed why. I'm sure I'd get along with it just fine.
> 
> To folks who don't already own any of the E1 or EB1 series this is a good one to start with if looking for one that size.
> 
> Maybe in time I'll get one.


Yes. I felt the same way. The only reason I got an edcl1 is because of the 2 stage tailcap. It is much improvment over the 2 stage eb1 though. To me anyway. I will probably pick up both to have extras..as in the edcl series. It would be nice to have 3 to 5 extra atleast for when surefire flips thier lids again and goes back to clicky 2 mode worthless lights. Lol. [emoji30] [emoji2]


----------



## vadimax (Jan 25, 2018)

Ferret said:


> I am guessing that is a setting with the camera?



Yup. An app automatically ramps up ISO, decreases shutter speed, increases aperture and as a result beamshots of EDCL1-T and EDCL2-T look nearly identical in brightness. Well, 2-T has a wider beam


----------



## Sean (Jan 25, 2018)

teak said:


> Have you tried this yet?



No, I don’t have an EDCL2-T to try it.


----------



## warmpabst (Jan 26, 2018)

Just got mine! I'm very impressed with the tailcap. 
I purchased it with the intention of pairing it with my edc pistol and I think it works well in that role, just trying to find a good way to carry it. It is a little bulky clipped inside a pocket.


----------



## warmpabst (Jan 26, 2018)

*duplicate*


----------



## Tachead (Jan 26, 2018)

teak said:


> I received my edcl1 today. I have been carrying the edcl2 since I got it. My initial impressions of the edcl1 is the beam pattern is tighter then the edcl2. It has a much more defined hot spot then the edcl2. Low is lower then the edcl2 as been stated already. A nice little light but I prefer the edcl2 over it. Will carry the edcl1 for a few days and see how I get along.


Teak, is there any way you could post a white wall beam shot of the two so we can better see the difference in beam profiles? Thanks.


----------



## teak (Jan 26, 2018)

Tachead said:


> Teak, is there any way you could post a white wall beam shot of the two so we can better see the difference in beam profiles? Thanks.


Sure. Will do that this evening.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 26, 2018)

teak said:


> Sure. Will do that this evening.


Thank you sir👍.


----------



## teak (Jan 26, 2018)

8 feet to ceiling

Edcl1 on left. Edcl2 on right. Both on low






Edcl1 on left and edcl2 on right. Both on high


----------



## vadimax (Jan 27, 2018)

If the ceiling is white, Surefire has done an excellent job (if my color blindness doesn’t play a trick on me).


----------



## xdayv (Jan 27, 2018)

@teak - thanks for the beamshots, indeed the EDCL1-T has a tighter beam.


----------



## teak (Jan 27, 2018)

vadimax said:


> If the ceiling is white, Surefire has done an excellent job (if my color blindness doesn’t play a trick on me).


Yes. Ceiling is white. Only white I have in my house. [emoji2] both tints are good with me. When using the edcl1, I feel the beam pattern is very close to what a reflector provides. Its not as tight as the eb1 or lx2 even. In real world use it is very close to a reflector light.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the pix. Your words had already confirmed things, with the pix being icing on the cake as it were. 

When I first read about the 2 my thought was "man, if those 1200 lumens are pencil beam like my EB1c... I'll be able to light a stop sign 2 zip codes away". But then early beam shots by JJ showed it wasn't going to be some HID Batman signaler deal so I jumped in the pool and sent SureFire some $ with no idea when it would actually be mailed out. 

Curiosity may win out with the 1 at some point, to see if it will light a stop sign in the next county but for now it looks like the beam is a lot like my EB1c, just brighter. Plus the EB1c dims for a long time instead of "uh oh, outta fuel" insta-darkness.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks Teak👍.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 27, 2018)

vadimax said:


> If the ceiling is white, Surefire has done an excellent job (if my color blindness doesn’t play a trick on me).


The tint on the EDCL2-T looks pretty good but, the EDCL1-T has a pretty ugly greenish tint especially in the high mode pic(if those pics are accurately portraying it). 

I wonder if it is using a different emitter and that accounts for the different beam profile and tint? Do the optics look the same or different Teak?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 27, 2018)

Tachead said:


> The tint on the EDCL2-T looks pretty good but, the EDCL1-T has a pretty ugly greenish tint especially in the high mode pic(if those pics are accurately portraying it).
> 
> I wonder if it is using a different emitter and that accounts for the different beam profile and tint? Do the optics look the same or different Teak?



No complaints from me on the EDCL2-T tint. It's creamy white to my eye with a nicely blended golden corona. The EB1-MV has a similar even smoother white beam in my view.

I don't (yet :naughty have an EDCL1-T but other SureFire handheld lights like the UM-2, EB1 and EB2 look coke bottle green :green: in comparison to the EDCL2-T and EB1-MV. The green tint on the older lights seems more pronounced at lower power settings in my casual observation.

As mentioned on another thread, the (Fraen?) TIR optic in the EDCL2-T appears to be identical to the one in a late model EB2C. I need to find one of my EB1's for comparison, is it the same optic as well?


----------



## IMightBeWrong (Jan 27, 2018)

I picked up the EDCL1-T and got it the other day in the mail. I have been relying on the 200 Lumen EB1 2-Stage as my edc for years. I love the TIR throw. I was excited to see SureFire announce the EDCL1 on Facebook and ordered one pretty quickly. Now that I have both, I’m glad I bought it but it really isn’t as much an upgrade as I hoped. The throw is lesser than the 200 Lumen EB1 which actually still slightly out-throws it and appears brighter in its hot spot when I shine both beams on the same spot. I like the EDCL1 still, though, because it has almost just as much candela due to the added brightness but also has a wider field of view. I’m not as excited as I would have been for the 500 Lumens and more candela/throw but it still provides some advantage and I could still call it an upgrade.

Now I’m just curious if the EDCL2 would actually put-throw my 500 Lumen Defender Ultra. If not, maybe the Tactician would be more worth the money. The 1hr EDXL2 runtime on 2 cells isn’t the most exciting feature of the light considering that past 2 Cell lights had double the runtime.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 27, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> No complaints from me on the EDCL2-T tint. It's creamy white to my eye with a nicely blended golden corona. The EB1-MV has a similar even smoother white beam in my view.
> 
> I don't (yet :naughty have an EDCL1-T but other SureFire handheld lights like the UM-2, EB1 and EB2 look coke bottle green :green: in comparison to the EDCL2-T and EB1-MV. The green tint on the older lights seems more pronounced at lower power settings in my casual observation.
> 
> As mentioned on another thread, the (Fraen?) TIR optic in the EDCL2-T appears to be identical to the one in a late model EB2C. I need to find one of my EB1's for comparison, is it the same optic as well?



Good to know. Thanks for the added input:thumbsup:. 

I am currently trying to decide between the EDCL1-T, E1B MV, and Tactician. I think the EDCL2-T is out for me due to its crazy length. It is just too long for me personally. I think buying both the Tactician and the E1B MV eventually might be nice. They should be fun to lego and I think the Tactician body with the E1B MV head would be a cool combo and offer a great runtime and perfectly flat regulated output on a 16650. A micro Tactician running on 16340 would be pretty cool too.


----------



## teak (Jan 27, 2018)

Tachead said:


> The tint on the EDCL2-T looks pretty good but, the EDCL1-T has a pretty ugly greenish tint especially in the high mode pic(if those pics are accurately portraying it).
> 
> I wonder if it is using a different emitter and that accounts for the different beam profile and tint? Do the optics look the same or different Teak?


Yes optics are the same. The high output on the edcl1 isnt as green as the pic portrays. Its actually pretty white. I do feel the edcl2 has a better tint though. I also figured they used the same led but with the difference in beam patterns something has got to be different.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2018)

The 2-T is like carrying a 2xAA light TacHead. I'd have to speculate it's girth would be like a 2AA MDC because I only have the 1x version. But in terms of length it's very similar to a minimag if you are familiar with that one.

Between the head and lengthy tailcap it takes up a lot more real estate than an incan E2E.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 28, 2018)

teak said:


> Yes optics are the same. The high output on the edcl1 isnt as green as the pic portrays. Its actually pretty white. I do feel the edcl2 has a better tint though. I also figured they used the same led but with the difference in beam patterns something has got to be different.



Ok, thanks Teak, good to know👍. Yeah, if they used different sized emitters that could account for the beam difference or maybe just the distance they mounted it from the optic?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 28, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The 2-T is like carrying a 2xAA light TacHead. I'd have to speculate it's girth would be like a 2AA MDC because I only have the 1x version. But in terms of length it's very similar to a minimag if you are familiar with that one.
> 
> Between the head and lengthy tailcap it takes up a lot more real estate than an incan E2E.



Ok, that helps me get a grasp on how big it is in real life. I don't have an MDC AA body but, I am definitely familiar with the Minimag as it was my favorite EDC(Belt holster carried) for many years way back long before LED's were invented and before I even knew who Surefire was(gotta love the Minimag).

Yeah, I think it may be a bit too long for me although it does look pretty slim(body and tailcap wise at least). I would like to stay in E2E territory or smaller. I will keep pondering but, I am leaning towards trying a MV light as I think the floody beam will better suit its intended use. I have a Zebralight SC600w MKIV HI on the way if I need a bit of punch and if I need more then that I will likely go with one of the Malkoff Hound Dogs. 

Thanks Bykfixer👍.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2018)

I opted for the 2-T for the ability to have a small flashlight that shines like one of those patrol car mounted lights. lol. 
For times you absolutely positively need to blind a mob the size of a football field goal post to goal post, sideline to sideline.
I bought it to shine down into 50 foot deep manholes during the daytime.

After reading what folks say in the various "new" SureFire threads it seems max vision is very well suited for many applications where max reach is not paramount. 

Until the 2-T bug bit my intention was one of those Tactician lights with it's front end hi/lo feature and a lanyard attachment. 
Lack of availability allowed enough time to pass where I decided that one wasn't the one for me. 

I carry a 2AA Pelican 2360 at times so I knew the 2-T would be ok. If SureFire had ever done an E3E folks who liked that would feel like the EDCL2-T was a version of that. lol.





Here it is versus a 3 cell Vital Gear with E series incan head.

I suppose the EDCL1-T and the Tactician would be more like the feel of the E2E with modern output.


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 28, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> I bought it to shine down into 50 foot deep manholes during the daytime.



Definitely the right tool, but I'd be terrified of dropping it. Just out of curiosity, how long do you need to illuminate those manholes? A few seconds? Minutes? I suppose I'm still trying to figure out when and how much the light steps down.

Edit: I see your lanyard. That would resolve the fear of dropping it. I don't use lanyards much, but I can see that you require them for your job.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 28, 2018)

Usually less than 5 minutes Mr. Flame. As an inspector I don't need to light them very long typically. Someone said at around 1.5 minutes the draw dropped dramatically so I'd suppose that's about when the thermal thing does it's role. I don't recall if they stated output numbers but iirc the draw went from 3.5amps!!!! to like 1.8. 
Yes 3.5 amps at startup. 

I bought an Elzetta Bones for the same use and it does pretty good at around 675 lumens. So if it steps down to the 6-700's it'll probably be ok. 

And yes, a lanyard is a must for things like that.


----------



## troutpool (Jan 29, 2018)

Has anybody tried an improvised diffuser on their 1-T or 2-T? What did you use?


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow. The LX1 lives!
I've been away from CPF, mostly, for about a year I guess. Last time I was here, the big thing was the new "Aviator" coming out. Never did get one. Again now pondering the yellow-green or amber. But the price is ... daunting. 
THIS on the other hand, looks outstanding. 5 lumens for routine stuff, with 500 when needed, with the proper twisty switch we all (well, most all) love from the days of the A2 and L1. I've still got a 200 lumen EB1. Never went for the 300 lumen version, or the E1D, or the 400 lumen MaxiVisoion or whatever they called it. Nothing wrong with them, I guess, but the EB1, E1L and my Malkoff VME / 1 x CR123a / M31 seemed to do the trick for me, and other hobbies called. 
The price seems reasonable, for Surefire. Which is, objectively, a scary realization. Not sure if it says more about SureFire or those of us who plunk down the cash for their products, but there it is. I see they've redesigned their packaging; that must save them a few bucks. Maybe some of their production costs have dropped? It would not surprise me. I just hope they haven't skimped on production quality. 
Regardless, I will be grabbing one of these shortly. 
There seem to be quite of few of the '16 and '17 lights around, still at substantially higher prices than this offering. Perhaps we will see EB1s, for example, being discontinued later this year and going on clearance?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Feb 1, 2018)

I think I am changing my mind - I was going to order a EDCL2-T, but the output of the EDCL1-T looks more than enough. It uses just one cell instead of two, with the same runtime (lower brightness, but still crazy bright) - so cheaper to run in case of primaries and slightly more safe (voltage mismatch). 

I wonder - is there an existing 16650 body that would fit the EDCL-1T? This would now become an EDCL2-T length but with better runtime and less strain on the battery...


----------



## vadimax (Feb 1, 2018)

Daniel_sk said:


> I think I am changing my mind - I was going to order a EDCL2-T, but the output of the EDCL1-T looks more than enough. It uses just one cell instead of two, with the same runtime (lower brightness, but still crazy bright) - so cheaper to run in case of primaries and slightly more safe (voltage mismatch).
> 
> I wonder - is there an existing 16650 body that would fit the EDCL-1T? This would now become an EDCL2-T length but with better runtime and less strain on the battery...



Well... http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=397&cid=&sid=&page=1. But I may only guess about its compatibility.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 1, 2018)

Daniel I may be wrong but I think some have spoken of the head working in 2 speed mode on their L series lights. 

I use my 2-T tailcap on an EB1c. So I suppose if you can source an EB2 body....


Oh and....


----------



## Bronc6901 (Feb 1, 2018)

Daniel_sk said:


> I think I am changing my mind - I was going to order a EDCL2-T, but the output of the EDCL1-T looks more than enough. It uses just one cell instead of two, with the same runtime (lower brightness, but still crazy bright) - so cheaper to run in case of primaries and slightly more safe (voltage mismatch).
> 
> I wonder - is there an existing 16650 body that would fit the EDCL-1T? This would now become an EDCL2-T length but with better runtime and less strain on the battery...



I might need to buy both and then put the edcl1-t head on the edcl2-t body so that I can run a 16650 in it lol


----------



## Daniel_sk (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you all. I purchased the EDCL1-T on eBay - now the waiting starts . There a few of them for sale, and also few of EDCL2-T.


----------



## warmpabst (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm having second thoughts on mine, I just posted it for sale. It's a mite too big for my minimal carry style.


----------



## hatman (Feb 5, 2018)

I can't believe Surefire is still making lights that look green, at least on the beamshots we've seen.

Does anyone mod these with a decent emitter?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 5, 2018)

warmpabst said:


> I'm having second thoughts on mine, I just posted it for sale. It's a mite too big for my minimal carry style.



If you're looking for something smaller than the EDCL1-T with a comparable output, I'd recommend taking a look at the 4Sevens Mini Turbo Mk II. I traveled for several weeks in Asia with one recently and was very impressed. I also had a SureFire EB1-MV but hardly used it since I found the Mini Turbo Mk II so handy for my travel needs.

4Sevens is shut down at the moment due to a change of ownership but there are still Mini Turbo Mk II's available online with the high current battery and charger for a reasonable price. Amazon is one place to look, some stainless steel versions are still available.


----------



## troutpool (Feb 6, 2018)

troutpool said:


> Has anybody tried an improvised diffuser on their 1-T or 2-T? What did you use?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just found out today that Surefire's F04-A diffuser fits this light perfectly. The old F04 diffuser is too small, being designed for 1 inch diameter lights. The F04-A diffuser fits 1.125 inch diameter lights. So, no improvising needed.


----------



## JJRG (Feb 6, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Daniel I may be wrong but I think some have spoken of the head working in 2 speed mode on their L series lights.
> 
> I use my 2-T tailcap on an EB1c. So I suppose if you can source an EB2 body....
> 
> ...



That was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 7, 2018)

How many flashlight manufacturers were presented at the Shot Show?

Did they evaluate aesthetical appearance? Personally for me Surefires feature some weird functionality and exterior visual perfect combination. Just because of that I have ordered EB1 Backup while already having EDCL1-T in the mail. They share the same form factor.

And at the same time — shame on you, Surefire  It was so unexpected to hit the bull’s eye with the EDCL series design, eh?


----------



## rjking (Feb 8, 2018)

A runtime graph would be nice to see.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 8, 2018)

Hoorray! Just a moment ago I have received my 1-T. Right from the start — it is nearly perfect (you know, green tint is invisible to me :ironic, but! This “gas pedal” interface has issues — it needs tuning to work reliably:

1. You twist the tail cap too far — and you get a full power preflash when you need low;
2. You twist the tail cap insufficiently — and no matter how hard you press, you get low only.

Of course, this is not a problem when you understand the issue, but I saw people here complaining of a preflash. This is not a flaw, this is a feature of the “gas pedal” mechanical construction 

P.S.: With my sample I need to twist the head to a constant low mode position. Then untwist it 180° back to get 100% reliable two stage “gas pedal” functionality. BTW, when on constant low button press gives momentary high.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah, you definitely want to "dial in" these switches before you head out.
vadimax, did you have to use a US address through B&H?


----------



## vadimax (Feb 8, 2018)

Up All Night said:


> Yeah, you definitely want to "dial in" these switches before you head out.
> vadimax, did you have to use a US address through B&H?



Yes, it was a two-stage delivery.


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 8, 2018)

Up All Night said:


> Yeah, you definitely want to "dial in" these switches before you head out.
> vadimax, did you have to use a US address through B&H?



The LX2 tailcap and body had index marks, so you know where to turn the tailcap to a position where the interface would work best.
I always put mine to a position where a quarter turn will turn it on in constant low.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 8, 2018)

Has anyone measured the throw? Sorry if I missed it but 14 pages


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 10, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Yes, it was a two-stage delivery.



. . . . and a rimshot for that! Lol. Thanks

@RobertMM,
Yes the LX2 does have index marks. I keep mine one full turn out from your preferred position to provide longer switch travel.


----------



## hatman (Feb 10, 2018)

Has anyone purchased one that isn't green -- not counting those who aren't bothered by green?


----------



## vadimax (Feb 10, 2018)

hatman said:


> Has anyone purchased one that isn't green -- not counting those who aren't bothered by green?



I don’t see green, but asked my wife and she said there is a slight greenish halo around the hotspot.


----------



## Sean (Feb 10, 2018)

vadimax said:


> I don’t see green, but asked my wife and she said there is a slight greenish halo around the hotspot.



This is exactly what I see. The hotspot has a corona around it that fades into the spill. This corona halo is where it looks slightly greenish.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 10, 2018)

vadimax said:


> I don’t see green, but asked my wife and she said there is a slight greenish halo around the hotspot.


In the past Surefire has said they intentionally use green tinted led's


----------



## Nimitz68 (Feb 12, 2018)

vadimax said:


> I don’t see green, but asked my wife and she said there is a slight greenish halo around the hotspot.



I am seeing the same with mine. My EDCL2-T is quite white overall, while the EDCL1-T not so much. Still a great little light.


----------



## chainsolid (Feb 12, 2018)

I have E2DL -Ultra 500 lumens I like that beam shot but so long for my pocket, E1L Good for carry but only 45 Lumens
I'm looking for new EDC 
1.SF E1D 300 Lumens
2.SF EDCL1-T 500 Lumens
How about beam shot E1D vs.EDCL1-T
Thanks


----------



## Sean (Feb 12, 2018)

chainsolid said:


> I have E2DL -Ultra 500 lumens I like that beam shot but so long for my pocket, E1L Good for carry but only 45 Lumens
> I'm looking for new EDC
> 1.SF E1D 300 Lumens
> 2.SF EDCL1-T 500 Lumens
> ...



I don’t have the E1D anymore but I used to have it and I would say that the beam pattern is similar between the E1D and EDCL1-T with the exception that the EDCL1-T is brighter with a bigger hotspot. 

One question you should ask is what type of on/off switch do you want? If you want a clickie then look at the E1D or E1B MV. The E1B MV uses a reflector and has a wide beam pattern whereas the E1D has a tighter beam and hotspot because it uses a TIR optic. 

The EDCL1-T uses a two-stage gas pedal switch where you press for low and press all the way for high. You have to twist the tailcap for constant on.


----------



## chainsolid (Feb 12, 2018)

Sean said:


> One question you should ask is what type of on/off switch do you want? If you want a clickie then look at the E1D or E1B MV. The E1B MV uses a reflector and has a wide beam pattern whereas the E1D has a tighter beam and hotspot because it uses a TIR optic.
> 
> The EDCL1-T uses a two-stage gas pedal switch where you press for low and press all the way for high. You have to twist the tailcap for constant on.


Thank for your question,
Switch EDCL1-T same as SF A2 Aviator, I have one SF A2 4 flat black.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Feb 13, 2018)

Received my EDCL1-T today in Slovakia (ordered directly from eBay). All is fine, but the stainless ring in the tailcap end of the body was loose - this is how it looked when arrived :thumbsdow. Of course I would have sent it back to Surefire for replacement, but since I am from Europe I don't have that option (or it would be too complicated). Anyway I put some aluminum foil around the ring and pressed it in, it seems to work.


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 13, 2018)

What does that ring actually do?
Does the light work without it?
P


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 13, 2018)

Better contact surface with more resistance to wear(from the constant pressing ang rubbing of the three protruding contacts in the tailcap) than bare aluminum, I guess. 

That ring is also on the LX2 and L1, and was on the Titan-A until battery fitment issues caused Surefire to delete it on newer batches.


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Robert, that's interesting.
P


----------



## Sean (Feb 13, 2018)

I always wondered if that ring would pop out. Now I know.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 13, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> That ring is also on the LX2 and L1, and was on the Titan-A until battery fitment issues caused Surefire to delete it on newer batches.



It seems to be on the clickies as well. I just checked an EB1C and an EB2C.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Feb 13, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It seems to be on the clickies as well. I just checked an EB1C and an EB2C.


And my last gen e2l outdoorsman but not the last gen e1l.


----------



## IMightBeWrong (Feb 14, 2018)

I got one and pretty quickly gifted it to a friend of mine. I am currently carrying my EB1-T 200 Lumen version while I wait for an EDCL2-T. The difference between my existing EB1-T and the EDCL1-T is that my old EB1 has the green tint and the L1 was pure white to my eye. However, the throw is essentially identical to my old 200 Lumen EB1 but with a larger hot spot. For this reason I decided it’s time to upgrade to a bigger light because I want a bigger brightness and throw upgrade than I got from the EDCL1-T. Overall, though, the form factor and output is excellent for the size. Had my friend not been in desperate need for a new light without the money I’d have happily kept it. I just was in the giving mood.


----------



## chainsolid (Feb 14, 2018)

I have friend in Boston,
How can i find EDCL1-T.

Thank you


----------



## Daniel_sk (Feb 18, 2018)

I took a picture of my EDCL1-T next to the SF Sidekick:


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 18, 2018)

chainsolid said:


> I have friend in Boston,
> How can i find EDCL1-T.
> 
> Thank you



Get your friend to order it for you, from Surefire or a US retailer. Have it delivered to his address. Then get him to send it to you in Bangkok. Send the money to your friend via PayPal.
Good luck.
P


----------



## Sean (Feb 19, 2018)

I performed a runtime test with a KeepPower 16650 2500mAh in the EDCL1-T (using a two cell body). I don't have a graph made yet but here are the results:

There was a small drop in brightness within the first minute followed by near flat regulation for 108 minutes then the light shut off (low voltage cutoff).


----------



## vadimax (Feb 19, 2018)

Daniel_sk said:


> Received my EDCL1-T today in Slovakia (ordered directly from eBay). All is fine, but the stainless ring in the tailcap end of the body was loose - this is how it looked when arrived :thumbsdow. Of course I would have sent it back to Surefire for replacement, but since I am from Europe I don't have that option (or it would be too complicated). Anyway I put some aluminum foil around the ring and pressed it in, it seems to work.



Weird. My sample does have a steel tube, but it does not feature this ledge and is so flush with the battery tube that I may barely see it:






Looks like SF is modifying design on the fly.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2018)

Wait a second.....

So the 1-T clip already has a hole drilled at the top to fasten a lanyard? 

My 2-T did not. If yes, good move SureFire... good move.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 19, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Wait a second.....
> 
> So the 1-T clip already has a hole drilled at the top to fasten a lanyard?
> 
> My 2-T did not. If yes, good move SureFire... good move.



Exactly! I have noted that moment when saw your drilled clip, but you, perhaps, have missed that post 

Here it is: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...FIRE-EDCL-2T&p=5174277&viewfull=1#post5174277


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Exactly! I have noted that moment when saw your drilled clip, but you, perhaps, have missed that post
> 
> Here it is: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...FIRE-EDCL-2T&p=5174277&viewfull=1#post5174277



Hell, I just noticed the EB1 I've been carrying over a year has one.... so yeah I missed your post. lol


----------



## chainsolid (Feb 20, 2018)

peter yetman said:


> Get your friend to order it for you, from Surefire or a US retailer. Have it delivered to his address. Then get him to send it to you in Bangkok. Send the money to your friend via PayPal.
> Good luck.
> P


Thank you very much, Peter

My Friend, He comes to Bangkok around March 25 for Business Trip,


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 20, 2018)

well i hope it works for you.
P


----------



## Sean (Feb 20, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

EDCL1-T runtime tests:

With Duracell Ultra CR123A:




With 16650 until the protection circuit kicked in:




With K2 Energy LFP:


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Thanks for that.

I might be in the minority, but I'll take 30 minutes steady with a ton of decline versus steady then sudden lights out any ole day.

Now the K2 with a few minutes of decline... at least you get a warning and a brief period to find cover and swap cells.

What would be ideal (to me anyway) is having it down shift to low at a given point for a fuel sipping period.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

I just have received an EB1 Backup and you know what? These are the same lights mechanically: battery tubes are identical (minor exterior differences), heads are identical (again minor differences), TIR optics and clips are a perfect copy, tail caps are different — one is a “gas pedal”, one is a clicky.

LEDs and drivers are different. So EDCL1-T is a direct EB1 Backup successor. If you turn both bezel to yourself (in off), you will never tell which one is which.

And... EB1 with its tighter focused beam and higher CCT visually looks to produce the same candela... if not more :thinking: (mine is 300lm version).


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Thank you so much for the runtime plots, Sean. 

The one with CR123 is just as I was hoping for. Fantastic performance (for me).


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

That long steady line with the 16650 is very impressive. The other new current thirsty SureFire's that I have seem to do well with IMR's like the Olight ORB-163C05 16340. Or even with an old AW orange label IMR.

Would you have any of those that you could do a runtime plot with?

Thanks as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Would you have any of those that you could do a runtime plot with?



Nope, sorry. I’ve tested all the battery types that I have.


----------



## tokaji (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

How does the beam of the EDCL1-T compare to the beam of the E2L?


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



vadimax said:


> I just have received an EB1 Backup and you know what? These are the same lights mechanically: battery tubes are identical (minor exterior differences), heads are identical (again minor differences), TIR optics and clips are a perfect copy, tail caps are different — one is a “gas pedal”, one is a clicky.
> 
> LEDs and drivers are different. So EDCL1-T is a direct EB1 Backup successor. If you turn both bezel to yourself (in off), you will never tell which one is which.
> 
> And... EB1 with its tighter focused beam and higher CCT visually looks to produce the same candela... if not more :thinking: (mine is 300lm version).



EB1 had two versions, one being EB1-C the clickie which you have, and another the EB1-T. The EDCL1-T directly replaces the latter since the EB1-T also used a two stage "gas pedal" type tail cap.


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Sean said:


> EDCL1-T runtime tests:
> 
> With Duracell Ultra CR123A:


sigh, now I need to get this light too...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



270winchester said:


> sigh, now I need to get this light too...



I'm trying to hold out for the clicky.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

I cannot understand how this “gas pedal” algorithm works: when I try to measure currents my light turns on on low only with 0.033A.

EB1 (300lm): high - 0.97A, low - 0.025A.

Measurements were made with a RCR123 at 4.01V (idle).


----------



## Sean (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I'm trying to hold out for the clicky.



They already work with clickies, you just have to attach the KE1G to a body with a clickie tailcap. [emoji4]


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Sean said:


> They already work with clickies, you just have to attach the KE1G to a body with a clickie tailcap. [emoji4]



This would seem to imply that the KE1G head could be used for both the -T and a new -C version of the EDCL1. Do you get both high and low with the clickie tailcap?

As Jose Marin reported, when you put the KE2G head from an EDCL2-T on a clickie body, you get high level only. I just confirmed this with an E2E body and a Z68 tailcap using both one and two cell configurations.


----------



## Sean (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> This would seem to imply that the KE1G head could be used for both the -T and a new -C version of the EDCL1. Do you get both high and low with the clickie tailcap?
> 
> As Jose Marin reported, when you put the KE2G head from an EDCL2-T on a clickie body, you get high level only. I just confirmed this with an E2E body and a Z68 tailcap using both one and two cell configurations.



You are right, you get high only!


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi Sean, just a clarification:

The runtime graph on CR123's Y-axis shows brightness values from 160 down to 80, with the light cutting off just above 90.

Does that mean the light starts at 500 lumens, and cuts off just around 300 lumens? 

Or do we assume that the scale, shows us 0-100% brightness, with the light cutting off at around 15% of max brightness?


----------



## Sean (Feb 24, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Hi Sean, just a clarification:
> 
> The runtime graph on CR123's Y-axis shows brightness values from 160 down to 80, with the light cutting off just above 90.
> 
> Does that mean the light starts at 500 lumens, and cuts off just around 300 lumens?



No, ignore those numbers. 



RobertMM said:


> Or do we assume that the scale, shows us 0-100% brightness, with the light cutting off at around 15% of max brightness?



Yes, this is correct.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Sean said:


> You are right, you get high only!








Dratz!
Yup, same with these guys here, high only.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Sean said:


> They already work with clickies, you just have to attach the KE1G to a body with a clickie tailcap. [emoji4]



I am sorry, but you are wrong. The first thing I did when I received a EB1 Clicky — placed its tailcap on EDCL1-T body. The result was single mode (high) light. I wouldn’t call that “work” — half of functionality has been lost.

”Gas pedal” function is in the tailcap construction entirely (but I am not 100% sure for that — when I tried to measure high mode current I was discouraged by the fact that the light worked on low only when the battery “-“ was connected to the battery tube with a DMM). An EDCL1-C will feature a different head. I guess its marking will be KE1C if “G” in KE1G stands for “Gas pedal”


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 7, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Finally got mine in today, really like it so far. Glad the low stays the same when using a 16340 vs the 2t. Also glad that it is the same length as the unshrouded eb1. I measured 8kcd with cr123 and 9kcd with 16340. Will try to add to sean's graphs tonight with a 16340 and a sanyo ur16650zta charged to 4.35v to see if anymore runtime can be squeaked out.


----------



## Sean (Mar 7, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Jose Marin said:


> Finally got mine in today, really like it so far. Glad the low stays the same when using a 16340 vs the 2t. Also glad that it is the same length as the unshrouded eb1. I measured 8kcd with cr123 and 9kcd with 16340. Will try to add to sean's graphs tonight with a 16340 and a sanyo ur16650zta charged to 4.35v to see if anymore runtime can be squeaked out.



Looking forward to those results. 

Also, what is the brightness difference between the EDCL1-T and my old EB1T? I can’t find any anywhere where I recorded this myself so I’m curious.


----------



## Sean (Mar 7, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



vadimax said:


> I am sorry, but you are wrong. The first thing I did when I received a EB1 Clicky — placed its tailcap on EDCL1-T body. The result was single mode (high) light. I wouldn’t call that “work” — half of functionality has been lost.



This is true, but it does work. I actually like the high only mode with a clickie. I use my Tactician on low for low mode.


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 8, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Same size as an eb1-t





There is a step down to 73% at 1 min, its not all of a sudden but dims gradually within a few seconds. Did manage to get 130mins regulated at 73% with the ur16650zta so just a whopping 22mins extra on seans 16650. The unprotected efest 16340 did what i expected, right at 30 mins which the eb1 200 and 300 lumen do right around that. Kind of bummed there is no gradual tapper after it falls out of regulation, just nose dives pretty quick. 





I measured the eb1-t 300 lumens at 10kcd on my meter and the edcl1-t at 9kcd, the candela after the step down is 6kcd

Edcl1-t before step down 9kcd






Edcl1-t after step down 6kcd






Eb1-t 300 lumens 10kcd


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for your efforts Jose. You always provide the data we want and need.

Looks like I'll be sticking to primaries when I getthe EDCL1.


----------



## Sean (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks Jose! 22 minutes is an improvement. I’ve been considering getting a ur16650zta. Now I know the difference. 

Your tests also show how much more of a drop off there is in the first minute than I can detect.


----------



## tongkang (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Do u have the original eb1 please?love to see the beamshot too


Jose Marin said:


> Same size as an eb1-t


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

The 200 lumen model?


----------



## tongkang (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Yes please with the frosted lens


----------



## vadimax (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



tongkang said:


> Yes please with the frosted lens



Do those exist? %)


----------



## tongkang (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Mine is frosted,slightly frosted..I can't do the pic thing,sorry about that


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



tongkang said:


> Mine is frosted,slightly frosted..I can't do the pic thing,sorry about that



Yep, one of my 200 lumen EB1's has the frosted lens as noted in this post from 2012:




Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Some more early musings on the EB1...





Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Looking a little closer at the previously mentioned diffuser effect in the EB1, it seems like the optical surface just under the glass lens is roughened slightly. I can't tell without disassembly whether there is a separate thin transparent layer or the actual front surface of the TIR optic has this frosted texture. The UB3T has a similar effect and the EB1 appears to me to have a somewhat coarser granularity in the diffusive optical surface. It is possible that the roughness is actually on the back side of the borofloat glass lens but I would think this would be easier to achieve with a plastic component. It looks like whatever is used does help smooth the beam and remove the 'polar view of Saturn' TIR effect when white wall hunting.


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



tongkang said:


> Do u have the original eb1 please?love to see the beamshot too





Aprox 60m to shed

Eb1 200 lumens 13kcd





Eb1 300 lumens 9kcd





Edcl1-t 9kcd





Edcl2-t 13kcd


----------



## tongkang (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Thanks a bunch sir


----------



## vadimax (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



tongkang said:


> Mine is frosted,slightly frosted..I can't do the pic thing,sorry about that



Sorry, I guess this is misinterpretation  Yes, the TIR lens surface is slightly developed, but you need a real close look to even notice that. In general understanding “frosted” is something that you might see with Zebralights marked “F” in their model name:






As a result we get a beam leaning to a floody one. In case of Surefire it is a method to just mitigate some beam imperfections not affecting the “throwiness” of it. IMHO


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

I remember some members who opened their TIR Surefires who noticed a very thin light diffusion film between the optic and the AR Glass, stuck to one surface with a bit of oil(?) or grease.
I can see the effect on my E1D and LX2, I look at reflections of overhead lighting on their AR glass.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Thanks for the beam shots in that style Jose.
It's kinda like 'the history of' sequence. 

It also fit right into some questions I've had but never saw answers to. 

Looks like the extra hundred lumen EB1 opened the spot more. Then the EDCL1-T even more, but still retain the E pencil beam from the incan days. 

I opted for a 2-T early on for the wow factor. Yet so far I've ended up prefering the beam of the EB1 (200) more often. Your beam shots are making it hard not to pull the trigger on a 1-T though. :sweat:


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

What the edcl1-t has on the eb1 200 lumen is a more useful low beam when walking outside, the 200 lumen eb1 i find my self searching too much on low. Its also nice to be able to hit low with out having to go through high first but if you want high first just mash the button down. I think it's a worthy addition or replacement for the eb1 especially since it has the same runtime on high because of the 1 minute step down.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

I tried the 'gas pedal' tailcap from my 2-T on an EB1 to get a feel for a 1-T. Definitely on my list of lights this year. 
But unlike years before I'm trying to stick to 1 a month. The EDCL1-T was next until I saw an aviator body with a black smooth bezel E incan head and z68 for sale. 

Maybe next month. lol


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 13, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Oh well, finally got hold of one.

Loving the wider beam on low compared to my E1D, and also loving the whiter tint, the wider beam on high lights up a more useful swath in front but the spill is nothing to sneeze at, too.

I am now back to the two stage switch for EDC, years after losing my L1 and rotating out the longer LX2. 

Love it!!!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



RobertMM said:


> Oh well, finally got hold of one.



After waxing nostalgic about the L1 on another thread, I succumbed to temptation and ordered an EDCL-1T for scientific comparison purposes. 

B&H has the light for a very competitive unadvertised price in the cart.


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Great price for L1t.. I have read mixed reviews about B&H.. Paypal is a plus, please post impressions after receiving 
Thx..


----------



## HitFactor (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



knucklegary said:


> Great price for L1t.. I have read mixed reviews about B&H.. Paypal is a plus, please post impressions after receiving
> Thx..


B&H Photo, nothing but the best. I've been buying from them for a decade at least.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Damn! I have payed $29 more months ago...


----------



## kssmith (Jun 25, 2018)

This price makes this tempting...but I’m leaning toward the D3FT.


----------



## JPA261 (Jun 25, 2018)

kssmith said:


> This price makes this tempting...but I’m leaning toward the D3FT.



I have both and actually enjoy the D3FT slightly more but depends on what you use it for. I use this on duty and I really like using the Surefire/rogers grip technique and having just one output. Only downside is the pocket clip really stinks. Makes it really hard to put in the pocket.


----------



## kssmith (Jun 25, 2018)

JPA261 said:


> I have both and actually enjoy the D3FT slightly more but depends on what you use it for. I use this on duty and I really like using the Surefire/rogers grip technique and having just one output. Only downside is the pocket clip really stinks. Makes it really hard to put in the pocket.



Good to know. Yes this would be a duty type light. I have a more admin job now, but I still get on the road.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Thank you for the comparison beam shots @Jose Marin.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 27, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



knucklegary said:


> Great price for L1t.. I have read mixed reviews about B&H.. Paypal is a plus, please post impressions after receiving
> Thx..



I've had good experiences with B&H for years while buying camera equipment and electronics. They appear to have sale prices on a couple of other current Surefire lights as well as this one.

Just got the EDCL-1T delivered by FedEx, some early observations. The tint is a little greenish (or golden yellow) compared to an EDCL-2T and a E1B-MV but white compared to older SureFire's. As usual, the green tint seems more pronounced on low mode. The clip does indeed scrape the tailcap when you turn the light on. Somebody else said their EDCL-1T tailcap was a little dry out of the package and I thought mine was as well. I found my lifetime supply jar of Nyogel 760G and put a dollop on the threads and O-rings at both ends. The tailcap still feels a little tight compared to the seemingly identical one on my EDCL-2T, you can feel the spring vibrate a little when you twist the cap like on some of the old L1's.

I like to use rechargeable batteries whenever possible and save my CR123A's for backup and Y3K. A Fenix RCR123A in the drawer would only power the light in low mode. No load voltage on the Fenix cell was still about 4.0 after the test so I'm thinking the problem is a voltage drop due to the high current draw. I charged the Fenix cell to 4.2 volts and still got only low mode.

Surprisingly, an old AW RCR123A runs the light fine on high power for several minutes before going dark. Cycling the power allows the light to come back on for a while longer.

I put an unprotected Exell IMR 16340 in the -1T. After 25 minutes on high the light dimmed visibly (but would still switch between high and low) and at 35 minutes it started to flicker. At that point I discontinued the test and the battery read 2.12 volts when put into the Nitecore D4 charger. That's lower than I like to run even an IMR but it is good to know that the EDCL-1T has a nice tail of usable light as the battery depletes.

As with the EDCL-2T and E1B-MV, it looks to me like IMR cells are the way to go if you want to use rechargeable batteries on this high current draw light.

Low level on the -1T looks like the advertised five lumens, it seems much brighter on the EDCL-2T.

The hotspot is larger and perhaps a little more diffuse to my eye than the one on the -2T.

I get a very nostalgic 'back to the future' feeling handling EDCL-1T after comparing it to some L1's in the drawer. With the beautiful CNC knurling it seems to be a direct descendant of the pre-E1B lights of the golden PK era.


----------



## knucklegary (Jun 27, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Appreciate your time posting this honest review!


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



knucklegary said:


> Great price for L1t.. I have read mixed reviews about B&H.. Paypal is a plus, please post impressions after receiving
> Thx..



in case you still have any doubts about buying from them, I got my EDCL1T from them in less than 4.5 days between submitting the online order and receiving it at my doorstep, coast to coast.


----------



## kssmith (Jun 29, 2018)

I buy from there all the time; never had an issue with B&H.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2018)

B&H is ok. I bought some camera stuff from them a while ago and they did good. 

Flashlights? Haven't tried that yet. But they do seem to get products early compared to other sellers. Maybe because they are a high volume seller? I prefer to get lights from flashlight dealers. But B&H is ok.


----------



## RobertMM (Jun 30, 2018)

Had mine for a few months now, and it is still my favorite.

I am still on my first CR123, with use mostly on low and bursts of a few minutes on high. 

I noticed compared to my E1DL, it is quite frugal if you use mostly low, even if they have mostly the same advertised runtime on high.

No doubt this ia due to not having to waste power to momentarily blast light on max then cycling to low. Need more, then press further. 

That's what made my L1 and LX2 my favorites during their heyday, even if higher output lights were readily available.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2018)

Does this light get really warm after a minute like the 2-T does?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 1, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Does this light get really warm after a minute like the 2-T does?



Yep, it gets hot as a two-dollar pistol on the IMR's that I'm using. I just did a run with a 4Sevens protected IMR cell. The light got too warm to comfortably hold at the head, the body seemed to stabilize at a toasty but tolerable heat.

After 28 minutes the light seemed to throttle down and the head cooled somewhat. At 33 minutes the light suddenly went dark without any flicker, cycling the power didn't revive it even in low mode.

It appears that on high I get about the same half hour of full power performance from IMR's that Sean got from a CR123A primary. However the primary has a long tail of dimming usable light to find those robbers, vermin and spare batteries.






The cell read 3.2 volts on the charger, well above the minimum discharge voltage of an IMR battery I would think. I reported similar results here earlier with an unprotected Exell cell although the final voltage was lower without the low voltage protection in the Exell battery.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 2, 2018)

3.2V with protected cell means its high current protection has kicked in.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 2, 2018)

vadimax said:


> 3.2V with protected cell means its high current protection has kicked in.



High current protection that takes a half hour to activate? Must not be too effective, right?

I suspect the PTC trips due to the low voltage under load as the battery depletes. The 3.2 volts is a no-load voltage measured by the Nitecore D4 charger. I'm guessing the IMR cell in-circuit voltage drops well below that with the high current draw of the EDCL-1T.

I see that Gene has endorsed the use of IMR cells in his new Bodyguard light with this caveat to check the voltage:



> This flashlight was designed for use with a single primary lithium CR123 Battery, or one rechargeable Li-ion cell. Best balance of performance/runtime is achieved with IMR chemistry. However, battery voltage should be checked often to avoid damage to the cell.​



https://malkoff-devices.myshopify.c...-small-led-flashlights/products/mdc-bodyguard


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 3, 2018)

Agree, voltage even with IMR must be dropping below 3 volts, maybe even down to 2.5 because of the hungry EDCL1T current draw. 16340 is a small cell after all, IMR or not.
Voltagesag would be more pronounced than on bigger cells.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 3, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> High current protection that takes a half hour to activate? Must not be too effective, right?



 You do not understand the physics of high current protection activation. Surefire lights a fully driven (I guess) and try to produce the claimed performance as long as possible. Later, at some point they drop out of regulation. So, when your battery is fully charged an EDCL1-T sucks, say, 1.8 A from the battery. Later the battery depletes and its voltage drops. Surefire driver tries to suck the same amount of energy. With dropping voltage it has to pull 2.5 A... and you battery protection circuit has, say, 2.2 A limit. Once you cross that line you suddenly discover yourself in the darkness while your battery is still 3.2 V and capable to release energy.

Or it may be the case mentioned by RobertMM: loaded battery voltage drops below, say, 2.8 V (battery protection limit) -- the light goes off. You pull the battery out and measure its resting voltage which is 3.2 V.

This is why protected cells suck in serious applications.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 3, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Agree, voltage even with IMR must be dropping below 3 volts, maybe even down to 2.5 because of the hungry EDCL1T current draw. 16340 is a small cell after all, IMR or not.
> Voltagesag would be more pronounced than on bigger cells.



And I don't think there is much runtime left in the IMR cell at 3.2 volts on the charger after my comparison with a non-protected IMR cell.

Both protected and unprotected IMR cells work great in this light but the low battery warning signs are more subtle than on some earlier lights. On an old SureFire L1 the light would work only in low mode for quite a while as the battery ran down for example.

I do like the low mode on the EDCL-1T better than the one on the E1B-MV. It seems to be significantly brighter, maybe 15 lumens versus 5 lumens.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 7, 2018)

Compared to my E1D, I find the EDCL1T quite the battery vampire.
With a close to dead(2.8+ Volts) Sanyo cell dated 2021 expiry, I used up much of the last of its remaining capacity to hunt for veins on the arms of one of my terminally ill ER patients yesterday, maybe 10-15 minutes constant high mode.

When I got home I checked cell voltage, 2.71 Volts and it will still light up on low. I used it for maybe an hour this night until I stupidly got curious enough to press harderto see if output would increase, then the cell died and would not come on again.  
Final voltage was 2.59 volts. 
Certainly a win for the two stage switch, over the hi-low or low-hi clickes found on the 6PX/G2X/E1D/E2D/E1B etc variants.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 7, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Compared to my E1D, I find the EDCL1T quite the battery vampire.



​I should clarify that my observations above of a rapid decline with little or no tail as the cell depletes are with IMR rechargeables.



vadimax said:


> You do not understand the physics of high current protection activation.​


I must somewhat sheepishly admit that I have an A.B. in theoretical physics from a liberal arts school. I misspelled the college motto slightly for my screen name. The med school is named after Dr. Seuss and his wife.

But, you are right, my book learning is kinda like the snow we had late last spring, none of it stuck.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 7, 2018)

My last post wasn't aan answer to yours, Vox.
Just observations of mine when I used up that primary, compared to the behavior of the E1D when I EDC'd it a lot, using primaries as well.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm no studier of runtimes for various chemestries, and like the snow that Vox got... most of what I read did not stick but....

One of the take aways that kept me preferring primaries is the sudden decline of rechargeables if I recall correct. 

Some of my regulated lights quickly shut down with primaries too. But in the cases of those with levels of output I do get a little time on low output versus ones that have low voltage protection circuitry. 

I figured the 1 and 2T lights do give a bit of time on low to source more fuel when using primary fuel.
Is that the case?


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 7, 2018)

The 2T gives more of an abrupt drop and kills cells more quickly compared to the 1T which has more of a longer tail of diminishing output.


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 27, 2018)

Well after wrestling with the idea of purchasing the EDCL1-T for a very long while, I decided to buy it knowing I could return it if I didn't like it. The biggest thing keeping me away from buying this light right away was the 5 lumen low. I thought that would be much too low for most tasks and that the 500 lumen high would be too high for most tasks. I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised that I was wrong. I think the whole key to understanding the usefulness of this light is in the name EDC. Its not the best dog walking light, the best hiking light, the best long range spot light, etc. It is a light that is capable of any of those tasks when you need to do them with what you've got in your pocket. 

Part of what makes the two different brightness levels useful is the beam profile. It has a big spot that transitions to a lot of spill.  This really takes advantage of the "5" lumen (probably more like 15) low and is suitable for navigating indoors, and performing certain tasks like inspecting equipment up close. I've used it to navigate a short hiking trail at night, and it is capable but certainly not the best. Again, the usefulness of this light is being able to accomplish what you need to with the light that you have with you right now. The 500 lumen high lights up a huge area of my yard and I really love the wide beam profile. It is a bit too bright for most indoor applications, besides maybe trying to blind an intruder, but I've used it to light up a boat dock, check to see if there are any critters under the deck, etc. 

When I first unpackaged the light my first thought was "wow thats never going to fit comfortably in a front jeans pocket". But, after carrying it every day for a couple of weeks I'm happy to report that I don't seem to have any problem with it, and it is not uncomfortable. I found that bezel down carrying in the front pocket works best and is the most comfortable. As for run times, I haven't tested it with primaries but that seems to be well documented already. I find that I get about a half hour and then straight drop off at 500 lumens using an lfp123a but when using an RCR123a I get a few minutes longer at what seems to be close to the 500 lumens and then it drops off much more gradually until it goes dim. 

Pros: 
2 stage gas pedal tailcap. Best UI ever in my opinion.
Beam profile
brightness levels
ruggedness

Cons:
Bezel is slightly larger in diameter than I would prefer for front pocket carry. But, it is still comfortable enough and quite do-able.

Verdict: I'm definitely keeping this light, and it is going to be my EDC light.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice write up! I have been on the fence about this light.. Maybe B&H will have a Labor Day sale to further entice me!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 27, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> Nice write up! I have been on the fence about this light.. Maybe B&H will have a Labor Day sale to further entice me!



B&H already has a pretty good price on this light and the EDCL2-T, put it in the cart to see the 'unpublished' discounted price.


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 28, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> B&H already has a pretty good price on this light and the EDCL2-T, put it in the cart to see the 'unpublished' discounted price.



Looks like they are throwing in a free olight keychain light too.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 28, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> Looks like they are throwing in a free olight keychain light too.



It's a nice little AAA light. However, if you put one of the EDCL's in the B&H cart to see the price and then remove it, be sure to take out the 'free' Olight as well or it might be appended to your next order as a $10 item.


----------



## tokaji (Sep 29, 2018)

I received my EDCL1-T a week ago. Wow! It has a wider hotspot, than my E2L-A, the high mode reminds me to my fury. The spill is the same as the outdoorsman.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 1, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Sean said:


> EDCL1-T runtime tests:
> 
> With Duracell Ultra CR123A:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the graphs! I have to say that I am very positively surprised of such a high capacity and that with a single CR123. It's pretty close the performance of the 500lm E2DL if I am right, and that light uses 2 CR123. 
When I first read about this light I thought: "ahh, another 3min and then step down to 50%-light". But not: after a small initial decline it's flat until almost half an hour and the brightness should be perceived at stable for the eyes until at least 50min. This is indeed an attractive flashlight. Unfortunately difficult to get in Europe, and if it is, very expensive..


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Oct 1, 2018)

I really like this model. Mine runs great with a single LiFePO4 123 cell. I carry this more than any other light. Its a mini version of my eb2-T with a broader beam.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 3, 2018)

Is LiFePO4 the only recommended chargeable cell to use, or will 1x Orbtronic CR123 Lion protected cells fit and function okay without distroying the emitter?


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 3, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> Is LiFePO4 the only recommended chargeable cell to use, or will 1x Orbtronic CR123 Lion protected cells fit and function okay without distroying the emitter?



I believe its the only one that surefire approves of. Specifically, the one they sell. But, Mine runs quite a bit better on non LiFePO4 RCR123As. No issues yet. The K2s drop off and die much more suddenly. Non-LiFePO4 RCRs seem to taper off to a lower and more usable level giving me a bit of a warning, which I prefer.


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Oct 6, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> I believe its the only one that surefire approves of. Specifically, the one they sell. But, Mine runs quite a bit better on non LiFePO4 RCR123As. No issues yet. The K2s drop off and die much more suddenly. Non-LiFePO4 RCRs seem to taper off to a lower and more usable level giving me a bit of a warning, which I prefer.



The runtime isn't amazing with 1x LiFePO4, but its plenty to get me through a shift at work and recharge. I really like the way this light is driven. I planned on using LiFePO4 mainly because I didn't believe that it would maintain regulated output with 1xCR123 at 500 lumens, but it does great with both cells. This was a pleasant surprise, because my 300 lumen SF mini-scout runs poorly on 1xcr123. It only stays in regulation with an LFP. With the cr123 it appears to drop out of regulation almost immediately, and will flicker faintly if you massage the tailcap as if the battery doesn't have enough forward voltage.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 6, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> I believe its the only one that surefire approves of. Specifically, the one they sell. But, Mine runs quite a bit better on non LiFePO4 RCR123As. No issues yet. The K2s drop off and die much more suddenly. Non-LiFePO4 RCRs seem to taper off to a lower and more usable level giving me a bit of a warning, which I prefer.



Hey Lumen, may we know what brand of RCR you use?

I have a Fenix 16340 that performs great but I hesitate to use it in my EDCL1T. 

If it doesn't kill the emitter/circuitry in the EDCL1T, I would expect around 40minutes of Max just like the E1D.


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 7, 2018)

RobertMM said:


> Hey Lumen, may we know what brand of RCR you use?
> 
> I have a Fenix 16340 that performs great but I hesitate to use it in my EDCL1T.
> 
> If it doesn't kill the emitter/circuitry in the EDCL1T, I would expect around 40minutes of Max just like the E1D.



It is an enegitech, I believe it’s made by a company called Arlo.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, I just found that my EDCL1T will light up with a cell measuring 2.35volts.

It was a Sanyo CR123 dated 2021(expiry)(I have a dozen left of these that I want to use up) , and I knew it was nearly dead when it was borrowed to be used as a night light.
Light went on nearly 8 hours on low on that cell, and when I got home I measured it and got that reading. At that low voltage it will still go on high, but only about 50 lumens.

I really love the circuitry on this light.


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Oct 8, 2018)

+1 fan of the programming on this light. I was especially curious about the first ~2mins of regulation on this guy, which is the most important for me since I cycle power often with my typical use. Most of the runtime graphs posted so far are for the full runtime and therefore have poor resolution in the first two minutes. I wanted to see that step-down up close, so I fashioned a crude light-tube using a solar-cell from a yard light, and a volt-meter. 

Important note: Y-axis units are arbitrary. This test was only to visualize the rate of the step-down itself, when it happens, and how flat the output is before and after. The magnitude of the step-down is not actually noticeable during regular use.

Some findings: 
-The output is almost perfectly flat for the first minute. No nosedives on startup like some lights. 
-Stepdown starts at 1 min and settles in to its "constant on" output by 1:20 
-The light steps back up if power is cycled off and back on


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the graph!
There arw now two here for the EDCL1T, yours and another members' that shows output for an hour.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 8, 2018)

Can batteries load through head (removable or glued-on) or only thru tailcap?


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 8, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> Can batteries load through head (removable or glued-on) or only thru tailcap?



The batteries load this through the head only, as the tailcap end is too narrow for the batteries to pass through.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 8, 2018)

Standard e series threads head & tail sounds good, got one incoming!


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Oct 9, 2018)

The head is standard E-series, but the tail is specific to the longer tailcaps of "backup" series (EB2 and EB1). A z68 for instance would not work.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info coffee & lifting.. I'm lookin forward to the gas pedal function!

Btw, B&H offers Mil/PD/Veterans discounts, need to inquire:twothumbs


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Oct 9, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> Thanks for the info coffee & lifting.. I'm lookin forward to the gas pedal function!
> 
> Btw, B&H offers Mil/PD/Veterans discounts, need to inquire:twothumbs



Thanks! This is definitely my favorite edc light. I'd get another one if they came out with a tan version. The size, output/runtime, and beam pattern are all at a sweet spot IMO. I'm sure in the next few years they'll try to crank up the output even more to continue fighting the "lumen wars." But the battery life is going to start getting really short, especially with LiFePO4 cells which I'm a big fan of. There's no free lunch. I think 3-500 lumens is perfect for a 1xCR123 type light assuming it is driven well (as this one is).


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 10, 2018)

coffeeandlifting said:


> Thanks! This is definitely my favorite edc light. I'd get another one if they came out with a tan version. The size, output/runtime, and beam pattern are all at a sweet spot IMO. I'm sure in the next few years they'll try to crank up the output even more to continue fighting the "lumen wars." But the battery life is going to start getting really short, especially with LiFePO4 cells which I'm a big fan of. There's no free lunch. I think 3-500 lumens is perfect for a 1xCR123 type light assuming it is driven well (as this one is).



not just runtime but also the beam will get wider and wider, there is only so much surface brightness to gain before you just get broader beams as lumen figures climb.


----------



## Syndicate75 (Oct 24, 2018)

Has anyone found a RCR123a that provides sufficient runtime and allows high and low mode? Just picked one of these lights up and been wanting to get a RCR123a...

thanks!


----------



## vadimax (Oct 25, 2018)

Syndicate75 said:


> Has anyone found a RCR123a that provides sufficient runtime and allows high and low mode? Just picked one of these lights up and been wanting to get a RCR123a...
> 
> thanks!



I use Hixon RCR123A protected. Purchased at Aliexpress (Hixon has a store there). No issues so far.


----------



## Syndicate75 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks, any others? Does anyone know if the RCR123 with the built in charging ports will work?


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 25, 2018)

Syndicate75 said:


> Thanks, any others? Does anyone know if the RCR123 with the built in charging ports will work?



I've tried a handful of different RCR123s and they all seem to provide high and low mode and a run time of about a half hour on high.


----------



## Syndicate75 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks guys, 

anyone use the RCR123’s with the built in charging port? Like the Klarus one.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 26, 2018)

I haven't but it is interesting to note that the regular newest Klarus and Fenix 700mAh cells have been actually tested to over 700mAh at 1Amp draw, and will probably provide closer to 40min on high mode on this light.


----------



## Syndicate75 (Oct 28, 2018)

Just got mine in the mail, installed the Thyrm ring. Gonna be ordering the:

Olight ORB-163C05 IMR RCR123A/16340 550mAh 3.7V Protected High-Drain 2.75A Li-ion Button Top

Klarus UR70 16340 700mAh 3.7V Li-Ion Button Top w/ Micro USB charging port

Efest 3277 IMR 16340 700mAh 3.7V unprotected Lithium Manganese Button Top Battery

any thoughts on these batteries?

TIA
[h=1][/h]


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 29, 2018)

The Klarus may be a bit long for your taste, but their non-usb version seems to use the same base cell as the Fenix earlier mentioned here.
Both reach 750mAh at 100mAh draw and a bit above 700mAh at 1Amp draw.


----------



## Syndicate75 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks RobertMM


----------



## J_C_S (Nov 21, 2018)

Syndicate75 said:


> Just got mine in the mail, installed the Thyrm ring. Gonna be ordering the:
> 
> Olight ORB-163C05 IMR RCR123A/16340 550mAh 3.7V Protected High-Drain 2.75A Li-ion Button Top
> 
> ...



any update on these batteries? I’m particularly interested in the Klaurus USB battery.


----------



## J_C_S (Nov 22, 2018)

Also, does anyone know of a click tailcap that will work with this lights?


----------



## vadimax (Nov 24, 2018)

J_C_S said:


> Also, does anyone know of a click tailcap that will work with this lights?



I tried this: a tailcap of a clicky Backup 300lm fits perfectly, but you get high mode only light.


----------



## J_C_S (Nov 28, 2018)

Will these batteries work with the light? 2 Pack Fenix ARB-L16-700U 700mAh direct USB rechargeable 16340 (RCR123) Li-ion (built-in charging circuit) batteries with Edisonbright BBX3 battery case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722NNQM2/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Nov 29, 2018)

J_C_S said:


> Will these batteries work with the light? 2 Pack Fenix ARB-L16-700U 700mAh direct USB rechargeable 16340 (RCR123) Li-ion (built-in charging circuit) batteries with Edisonbright BBX3 battery case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722NNQM2/?tag=cpf0b6-20



I doubt that they will last for more than a couple of minutes on high mode before the PTC protection shuts them down. Also, these batteries are reported to be 1.5 mm longer than a regular CR123A. The EDCL1-T has dual springs so this might not be a problem.

I've had good luck with IMR rechargeables in this light. The $10 Olight UC Universal Magnetic USB Charger works great if you want a tiny charger that works with a USB port.


----------



## J_C_S (Nov 29, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I doubt that they will last for more than a couple of minutes on high mode before the PTC protection shuts them down. Also, these batteries are reported to be 1.5 mm longer than a regular CR123A. The EDCL1-T has dual springs so this might not be a problem.
> 
> I've had good luck with IMR rechargeables in this light. The $10 Olight UC Universal Magnetic USB Charger works great if you want a tiny charger that works with a USB port.



sent you a pm with questions so I don’t clog up this thread with all my battery questions.


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 6, 2018)

I picked up some olight rcr123a batteries and they only power the light in low mode


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 7, 2018)

J_C_S said:


> I picked up some olight rcr123a batteries and they only power the light in low mode



Just to verify, are they the ORB-163C05 cell? Do they have the 5C (a measure of the discharge rate)on the side? Olight sells a similar non-IMR cell with a darker label, I have both. The dark label cells will go on high in the EDCL-1T but shut down after a couple of minutes due to the high current draw.

Also, do you have a voltmeter to check the cells? They should each read about 4.2 volts fully charged.

Usual troubleshooting suggestions of checking that the head is screwed on tight and the internal contact surfaces are wiped clean. Does the light work OK with a fresh non-rechargeable CR123A?

I've used several different IMR batteries in my EDCL-1T including the Olight's, Excell's, AW's and 4Sevens and they all seem to work well.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 7, 2018)

This flashlight use boost driver and RCR’s can be used but not those with low A delivery ratings. I’m using IMR’s without a problem and LOW mode is even brighter then.
Check cell specs, they should deliver more than 3A. If you really want protected then go for Fenix RCR. They are so far one of the best according HKJ testing.


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 7, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just to verify, are they the ORB-163C05 cell? Do they have the 5C (a measure of the discharge rate)on the side? Olight sells a similar non-IMR cell with a darker label, I have both. The dark label cells will go on high in the EDCL-1T but shut down after a couple of minutes due to the high current draw.
> 
> Also, do you have a voltmeter to check the cells? They should each read about 4.2 volts fully charged.
> 
> ...


Yes, those are the exact olights that I got. I have a voltmeter but I don’t really know much about it so I’ll try and figure out how to read a battery with it. 

Lastly, I just ordered these Fenix rcr123a 2 Pack Fenix ARB-L16 rechargeable li-ion 700mAh 16340 batteries with EdisonBright Battery carry case https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015M3ZQ44/?tag=cpf0b6-20 to try out.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 7, 2018)

I've got those Fenix batteries as well, for me they don't last long on high before the protective circuit in the cell suddenly shuts the light off. Let us know if you get high mode with them. Also, if you have a regular non-rechargeable CR123A, see if it works. It should give some indication of whether the problem is with the light or with the batteries.

SureFire has certainly been known to change the circuitry in a light without notice. The early EB1's would not run well with rechargeables, the later ones did. But, the recent SureFire lights that I have, EDCL-1T, EDCL-2T and E1B-MV all run fine on the high current IMR cells in my experience. Has SF perhaps made a change to throttle the high mode that will not work with a cell at 4.2 volts hot off the charger?

Hope we can figure out how to get you up and running with your new light. :thumbsup:


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 7, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I've got those Fenix batteries as well, for me they don't last long on high before the protective circuit in the cell suddenly shuts the light off. Let us know if you get high mode with them. Also, if you have a regular non-rechargeable CR123A, see if it works. It should give some indication of whether the problem is with the light or with the batteries.
> 
> SureFire has certainly been known to change the circuitry in a light without notice. The early EB1's would not run well with rechargeables, the later ones did. But, the recent SureFire lights that I have, EDCL-1T, EDCL-2T and E1B-MV all run fine on the high current IMR cells in my experience. Has SF perhaps made a change to throttle the high mode that will not work with a cell at 4.2 volts hot off the charger?
> 
> Hope we can figure out how to get you up and running with your new light. :thumbsup:



It does run normal on a surefire cr123a battery. So I tested the batteries on the voltmeter (it’s a cheap one so I hope I’m reading it right). The olight came in around 4.2v. The used cr123a came in at around 3.8 and a brand new surefire cr123a came in at 4v. 

Hopefully I did it right

should I cancel the Fenix battery order?


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 7, 2018)

id30209 said:


> This flashlight use boost driver and RCR’s can be used but not those with low A delivery ratings. I’m using IMR’s without a problem and LOW mode is even brighter then.
> Check cell specs, they should deliver more than 3A. If you really want protected then go for Fenix RCR. They are so far one of the best according HKJ testing.



Which fenix ones are you referring to? I honestly don’t know much about batteries and have no preference of imr or protected. I’m just hoping to find a rechargeable that works!


----------



## id30209 (Dec 7, 2018)

J_C_S said:


> Which fenix ones are you referring to? I honestly don’t know much about batteries and have no preference of imr or protected. I’m just hoping to find a rechargeable that works!


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 7, 2018)

I just got a EDCL1-T. I was apprehensive about the TIR optic because I'm accustomed to older Surefire lights that produce a tiny hotspot with lots of dim spill (or no spill at all), which is not useful for me, but the TIR optic on the EDCL1-T is actually quite nice. The beam pattern is comparable to my HDS Rotary, which uses a reflector. Also, the high setting is plenty bright, and the low setting is low enough to be useful at close range at night (though not in pitch-blackness). Finally a Surefire that I'm content to use in stock form!

...that's not to say I can't imagine any improvements, though. The head seems a teensy bit large for what it does, the tailcap would be better if it had knurling all the way to the end (because the 2-way clip obscures the ring of knurling in the middle), and I wouldn't complain about having a 3rd intermediate brightness mode. But even though I can see room for improvement, I stand by my previous statement that I'm content to use it as-is. That's the first time that's ever happened for me with the Surefire brand.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 7, 2018)

J_C_S said:


> It does run normal on a surefire cr123a battery. So I tested the batteries on the voltmeter (it’s a cheap one so I hope I’m reading it right). The olight came in around 4.2v. The used cr123a came in at around 3.8 and a brand new surefire cr123a came in at 4v.



Those numbers look about right to me. I'm wondering if perhaps the latest production version of the EDCL-1T doesn't tolerate the 4.2 volts of a rechargeable as well as my earlier light. There are LiFePO4 rechargeable batteries with a lower voltage of about 3.2 volts but I'm not sure if they can supply the current demand of the new SureFires.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 8, 2018)

It seems implausible to me that a LiFe battery would struggle to supply adequate current to the EDCL1-T when it can run just fine on a lower-voltage, higher-internal-resistance lithium primary cell.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 8, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Those numbers look about right to me. I'm wondering if perhaps the latest production version of the EDCL-1T doesn't tolerate the 4.2 volts of a rechargeable as well as my earlier light. There are LiFePO4 rechargeable batteries with a lower voltage of about 3.2 volts but I'm not sure if they can supply the current demand of the new SureFires.



Mine EDCL1-T is absolutely OK with a 4.2V battery.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 8, 2018)

Mine works with a 4.2V battery also. Though interestingly, if I use a protected cell it won't engage high-mode, only low-mode. It doesn't even flicker when I try to use high-mode; it just continues to run in low mode. Unprotected cells work as expected.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 8, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Mine EDCL1-T is absolutely OK with a 4.2V battery.






fyrstormer said:


> Mine works with a 4.2V battery also. Though interestingly, if I use a protected cell it won't engage high-mode, only low-mode. It doesn't even flicker when I try to use high-mode; it just continues to run in low mode. Unprotected cells work as expected.


​
My older light works fine with a battery hot off the charger at 4.2 volts, although the protected Li-ion cells shut down much faster on high than the IMR batteries.

There seems to be something changed in the recent units.:thinking:


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 8, 2018)

I wonder if the driver is detecting _relative_ voltage sag, and switching to low-power mode when the voltage drops a certain percentage compared to the initial voltage at the moment of power-on, rather than detecting the _absolute_ voltage of the battery.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 9, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

After taking a look at my post on this thread from earlier in the year, it looks like I also had the low mode only results from a Fenix rechargeable cell:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I like to use rechargeable batteries whenever possible and save my CR123A's for backup and Y3K. A Fenix RCR123A in the drawer would only power the light in low mode. No load voltage on the Fenix cell was still about 4.0 after the test so I'm thinking the problem is a voltage drop due to the high current draw. I charged the Fenix cell to 4.2 volts and still got only low mode.
> 
> Surprisingly, an old AW RCR123A runs the light fine on high power for several minutes before going dark. Cycling the power allows the light to come back on for a while longer.
> 
> ...



I've used both protected and unprotected IMR cells in the EDCL-1T since those initial tests and have not had a problem.

I rummaged around in the drawer and found a Fenix ARB-L16-700 lithium-ion cell and charged it to 4.2 volts with a Nitecore charger. Once again, I only got low mode on the EDCL-1T. A similar Olight ORB-163P06 cell gives high and low mode but abruptly shuts down after about three minutes on high. And, as before, the Olight protected IMR cell ORB-163CO5 runs on high for about half an hour before suddenly going dark.

Maybe there is no change in the recent lights and these differing results we get are from variations in our individual units. Perhaps 4.2 volts at a high current draw is an edge case for a light designed to consume disposable (and profitable for SF :naughty lower voltage CR123A's.

In the era of the SureFire U2 folks here used to wax poetic about the boost and buckwheat driver circuits. From an EB1 teardown I did years ago it appears that the electronics in the head have a microcontroller and high parts count. Does the voltage sag with some cells signal the driver to go to low mode since it thinks the resistor in the tactical tailcap is in the circuit? Anyway, in my experience some rechargeable batteries work well in this light, others do not.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

My understanding is the resistor doesn't "signal" the driver to do anything, it just obstructs amperage flow from the battery so the driver can't run at full power. A constant-voltage driver will adjust as necessary to produce the specified output voltage, allowing the output amperage to droop instead, whereas a constant-current driver will attempt to ramp-up its output voltage until it either has enough output voltage to push the specified amperage or until it drops out-of-regulation entirely because it exceeds its operational capabilities. In that respect, a weak battery _would _produce the same effect. I'm surprised that a protected RCR123 would have this problem, but I can't argue with my own personal experience. I mean, I've got brain problems, but they're not _that_ bad. :laughing:


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Update: The Fenix rcr123a batteries work on both high and low mode with my light. I ran it for 5 mins on high and it didn’t shut off. One battery initially wouldn’t power the light on high but after about 5 presses it worked on high and has worked ever since.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



J_C_S said:


> Update: The Fenix rcr123a batteries work on both high and low mode with my light. I ran it for 5 mins on high and it didn’t shut off. One battery initially wouldn’t power the light on high but after about 5 presses it worked on high and has worked ever since.



Told ya


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 10, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*




fyrstormer said:


> My understanding is the resistor doesn't "signal" the driver to do anything, it just obstructs amperage flow from the battery so the driver can't run at full power.



I get the idea that a resistor in the tailcap is used to signal the controller with the Surefire tactical tailcap from PK's patent 7344270 "Flashlight with incrementing brightness selector switch":




> The second path provided by the sleeve allows the switch to connect with the controller over two paths, so that the controller may detect a resistance presented by the switch to determine its state, as will be discussed below. ​




https://patents.google.com/patent/US7344270




J_C_S said:


> Update: The Fenix rcr123a batteries work on both high and low mode with my light. I ran it for 5 mins on high and it didn’t shut off. One battery initially wouldn’t power the light on high but after about 5 presses it worked on high and has worked ever since.


​
Great news, I'm going to put my Fenix cell back in and see if the multiple presses will make it work properly. The caveat with protected cells is that they can and will suddenly go dark with little warning. In some cases, perhaps a low voltage cutoff, cycling the power will give you a little more light to find those other batteries. In other cases, possibly a thermal high current shutdown, the cell is dead until you put it back on the charger.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I get the idea that a resistor in the tailcap is used to signal the controller with the Surefire tactical tailcap from PK's patent 7344270 "Flashlight with incrementing brightness selector switch":
> 
> https://patents.google.com/patent/US7344270


That is an...interesting...choice of wording on Surefire's part. Reading the patent description, it appears that Surefire was trying to patent _any _switch-and-driver combination that achieves multiple brightness settings by way of operating the power switch. (good thing it didn't work, or almost all the cool flashlights that exist nowadays would've never existed.) But the driver circuit in the EDCL1-T (and in the earlier L1 Lumamax) doesn't "detect" the resistance of the tailswitch in any way that we would describe as intelligent. The driver isn't receiving a _signal _from the tailswitch like HDS lights do.

There is a single electrical pathway from the negative terminal of the battery, through the switch, through the battery tube, to the negative contact of the driver circuit. That single electrical pathway is, by necessity, the pathway that provides power to the driver. A second electrical pathway would be required for signaling, which is why HDS lights have an extra wire that passes through the wall of the battery tube to make contact with a secondary contact on the driver circuit. Hypothetically the primary electrical pathway could also be used for signaling if the switch were sophisticated enough to create small voltage fluctuations that the driver circuit could interpret while simultaneously receiving enough continuous power to stay operational, but Surefire's switch design is not that advanced. Indeed, a switch design that intricate would almost certainly fail Surefire's "give it to a Marine and see if they can break it" durability tests.

No, the low setting on the EDCL1-T's two-stage switch simply obstructs some of the battery's power, so the driver circuit can't power the LED at full brightness. Based on the article you linked, It's _possible _the driver has a low-power regulated mode that engages when there isn't sufficient power available to run the high-power regulated mode, rather than just letting the LED run unregulated in the low setting, but that's the upper limit of potential fanciness in this particular design.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Great news, I'm going to put my Fenix cell back in and see if the multiple presses will make it work properly.



Well, I tried the Fenix cell again, charged it to 4.2 volts, cycled the switch a few times and only got low mode. I let the light run for 30 minutes on low to drop the voltage a little and still just low mode in my case.

I found an old Tenergy LiFePO4 '3.0 Volt' (some Tenergy's are labeled as 3.2 Volt) RCR123A cell and it ran in high for about 20 minutes before noticeably dimming and going dark a few minutes later.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 12, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

I use Hixon protected cells in a Backup 300lm and EDCL1-T. Both work perfectly.


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Dec 13, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I found an old Tenergy LiFePO4 '3.0 Volt' (some Tenergy's are labeled as 3.2 Volt) RCR123A cell and it ran in high for about 20 minutes before noticeably dimming and going dark a few minutes later.



LiFePO4 is my favorite cr123 replacement. Its the only chemistry I use in 1x123 lights anymore. Output and regulation are rock-solid due to the extremely flat discharge voltage. Runtime is satisfactory. Just have to carry a spare cell, because that voltage drops like a rock when it's done.

I've gotten good performance out of the K2's, Tenergy, and Soshine (the cheap light blue cells from China).


----------



## RobertMM (Dec 13, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

I got two of the K2 energy LiFePO4 cells a couple weeks ago on a whim just because I saw them on a dealer shelf when I was picking up a knife.
I put them in my G2X-LE and they perform great, and i got consistent 0.85Amp readings on high mode which tells me I can expect around 40min on high(consistent with the graphs I've seen from flashlightreviews).

I just didn't think of using them on my EDCL1T as I am trying to burn through a lot of 2021 dated CR123s.

I'll give them a test and get current readings from the EDCL1T as well when I get the time.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 13, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



fyrstormer said:


> No, the low setting on the EDCL1-T's two-stage switch simply obstructs some of the battery's power, so the driver circuit can't power the LED at full brightness. Based on the article you linked, It's _possible _the driver has a low-power regulated mode that engages when there isn't sufficient power available to run the high-power regulated mode, rather than just letting the LED run unregulated in the low setting, but that's the upper limit of potential fanciness in this particular design.



That's the way I interpreted it too. On the EDCL-2T I have, the low level is significantly brighter on 2 4.2V RCR123 than 2 primaries, which would not be possible if the low only acts as a signal for the driver to engage "low". I assume EDCL-1T works in a similar fashion but just less noticeable due to its battery voltage parameter.


----------



## J_C_S (Dec 17, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

Put a freshly charged fenix rcr123a in my light last night. It took awhile to finally get it to run on both low and high. I pulled it out at work today and it only gave me low so these batteries are a no go for me now. Maybe I need to go unprotected? Has anyone tried an efest unprotected in their light?


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 22, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

All this talk about batteries is thrilling, but I'm going to go off on a mechanical tangent for a minute.

The tailcap on the EDCL1-T is a little narrow for a light that uses a twisty switch. I can appreciate the design consistency of having the same threading and tailcap diameter on the EDCL1-T as on other E-series lights, but it's a little harder to operate one-handed than it ought to be. The clip overlapping the tailcap makes this problem worse. So I went looking for something I could use to make the tailcap easier to twist, especially one-handed, and here's what I came up with:







These O-rings fit _super_ snugly because they're so thick, so they don't shift around at all. It makes the tailcap much easier to grip and turn, especially one-handed, and it also makes it possible to hold the light with a much more relaxed grip without it slipping in my hand. As a bonus, because the O-ring fits so snugly, it also functions as a cigar-ring:






Seated into the groove behind the knurled part of the tailcap, the O-ring sits securely enough that I can press much harder than is actually necessary to operate the switch, and it doesn't even flex, much less move out-of-position. Seriously, it was a huge pain to stretch the O-ring into position -- it will probably never move again.


----------



## xevious (Dec 24, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

It's the end of 2018. Frankly, I'm surprised that Surefire hasn't joined in on the ramping game. If this is going to be a 2 mode light, at least let the user program those 2 levels. That way you can satisfy the deep dark user who wants firefly intensity, and the general user that wasn't something bright enough without caring about night vision. And the efficiency maven who doesn't want to be burning hard at 500 max lumens output all the time.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 25, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

That would run counter to Surefire's military-reliable design philosophy. Soldiers dislike fiddly things, because they have a tendency to not work exactly as expected when you really need them to. That's why half of Surefire's lineup is still single-mode lights.


----------



## xevious (Dec 25, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



fyrstormer said:


> That would run counter to Surefire's military-reliable design philosophy. Soldiers dislike fiddly things, because they have a tendency to not work exactly as expected when you really need them to. That's why half of Surefire's lineup is still single-mode lights.


I get you. The point being that the "fiddling" would be kept to such a minimum as to be outside the possible "fumble" zone. Like triple click and hold putting it into ramp mode for either M1 or M2 memory positions (whichever one you are on). Once you ramp to the desired output for M1 or M2, double-click sets it. Single click is on-off. Click and hold moves to/from M1 and M2. No strobe, to keep it simple (or hide it with four rapid clicks).

So essentially when the solider is in prep mode at home base, they set the desired intensity for M1 and M2, then don't think about it again. Just use the two intensity modes previously set as needed in the field. Single click-on. Click & hold, 2 secs later mode is changed (M1 <--> M2). Real simple.


----------



## RobertMM (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

That is a nice view too, but I imagine the problem is a lot of soldiers who have to mind a lot of other equipment would just want to have two things in mind when using flashlight:
1. Does it work or not?
2. Did I load fresh batteries or not?

Most can't be bothered with rechargeables, and the supply chain keeps em stocked with batteries anyway.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*

My dad was in the Army back in the early 80's, and later got a job at Grumman for a few years before his career took him away from the military-industrial complex. When writing specifications for military systems, the government would usually request that the user manuals be written to an 8th-grade reading level, preferably in a comic-book style with easy-to-understand illustrations. While I'm sure plenty of soldiers have the raw intellect to understand how to program their flashlight to their preferred brightness levels, military culture discourages that kind of individualism _and _that kind of careful forethought among ground soldiers, which tends to limit the maximum intelligence of the people who become successful soldiers. Soldiers are primarily expected to be able to execute orders correctly, not to invent their own solutions to problems; that's what officers are for. You and I may want to have the option to customize our equipment, but soldiers are trained to value interchangeability instead. The nature of battle means it's advantageous for _any_ soldier to be able to pick up _any _piece of equipment and know exactly what it will do when they push the big red button. When a soldier maintains his gun, for example, he's not just maintaining it for himself, he's also maintaining it for whichever of his buddies might "inherit" it in the middle of a battle if he gets shot and killed. While a flashlight is arguably less important in the middle of a firefight than a gun is, a customizable flashlight would still require a non-zero amount of experimentation for someone else to use correctly, and that runs counter to the ideals of military culture.


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Dec 27, 2018)

*Re: Surefire EDCL1-T Runtime Tests*



fyrstormer said:


> That would run counter to Surefire's military-reliable design philosophy. Soldiers dislike fiddly things, because they have a tendency to not work exactly as expected when you really need them to. That's why half of Surefire's lineup is still single-mode lights.



This is why I'm still a Surefire fan. They haven't strayed from their philosophy for decades. Remember, this is a company that makes weapon-mounted lights mainly. That's why you still have a lineup that is largely cr123a and fixed-mode. Same concept as a racecar not having a stereo, power-windows, or cruise-control. Its would be silly to use one for commuting and then complain about the lack of features.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 4, 2019)

While I am generally in the KISS camp when it comes to combat lights, I think it should be pointed out that the US Navy Seals apparently recently chose the HDS Rotary for their handheld light and it is far from simple. So, not all on duty soldiers use/chose single mode lights for all applications.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 4, 2019)

Tachead said:


> While I am generally in the KISS camp when it comes to combat lights, I think it should be pointed out that the US Navy Seals apparently recently chose the HDS Rotary for their handheld light and it is far from simple. So, not all on duty soldiers use/chose single mode lights for all applications.



Do you have a source for the claim that Navy SEALS are using the rotary? Were other lights like the Surefire UM2 Ultra in a competition for a replacement to the long running SF U2 NSN listing?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 4, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Do you have a source for the claim that Navy SEALS are using the rotary? Were other lights like the Surefire UM2 Ultra in a competition for a replacement to the long running SF U2 NSN listing?


Well, Henry did a large run for them. It was in the thousands from what I remember( government contract). There is info about it in the HDS threads if you search, although details were kept vague. Some of the leftovers were even sold off and you could buy both the light and just the bezel for a while. Hogo still had some on his site before he teamed up with Henry. Here is what it looked like...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 4, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Well, Henry did a large run for them. It was in the thousands from what I remember( government contract). There is info about it in the HDS threads if you search, although details were kept vague.



Thanks, I've got an early Rotary and several other of Henry's lights from years past. It seems questionable, to me anyway, that the SEAL's would really use a light with a Budweiser on it for covert operations.

Similar marketing has been done with watches with the SEAL Trident logo but it seems that the actual issued items had fairly dull military markings. Or, were sterile with little indication of provenance.

The Canadians famously pulled a good one years ago when they sold watches to the U.S. military under contract with the ADANAC brand. ADANAC, according to an old Newfie joke, is Canada spelled backwards :

http://www.broadarrow.net/adanac.htm


----------



## Tachead (Jan 4, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks, I've got an early Rotary and several other of Henry's lights from years past. It seems questionable, to me anyway, that the SEAL's would really use a light with a Budweiser on it for covert operations.
> 
> Similar marketing has been done with watches with the SEAL Trident logo but it seems that the actual issued items had fairly dull military markings. Or, were sterile with little indication of provenance.
> 
> ...



No problem👍. 

Frogmen likely use what they are given/told to just like the regular forces. And, who knows what they are using them for or if the issued ones even had the seal trident on the bezel. I would imagine they are used solely for task lighting but, who knows. 

I am pretty sure there was little marketing involved here. I think Henry and Hogo just sold off a few extras after they fulfilled the contract but, only they would know for sure. 

Thanks for the link, that's pretty funny. 

Anyway, I only brought up this topic to point out there is a place in a professionals kit for more then just a single mode combat light, especially when it comes to task lighting. What I prefer is to have a purpose built single or two mode combat or WML light and a small, reliable, multi-mode handheld.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 5, 2019)

I get a laugh whenever Hollywood portrays a bunch of SEALS easing their way across a field with their 500 lumen rifle mounted lights shining the way... from some 75 yard distance the camera shows them creeping along slowly. We get a good view of their silouhettes but guess who else does? 
The enemy for crying out loud.

Or when they show them getting ready to secretly pop off a door lock buster and one guy yells out "breech". 

In the movie zero dark thirty they made out like landing a helicopter 50 yards away, then lighting off bombs to breech doors on the Osama compound with loud bangs and by the time they reached the third floor "surprise Osama".. like he hadn't heard any of that...

Seriously.

The SEALS may indeed rely on a SureFire or HDS at times when it is actually safe to use a flashlight. But more times than not these days they use technology that keeps them invisible at night, not some flashlight. So yeah, it's not impractical to think the infinite setting capable rotary would be a chosen lighting tool when it absolutely, positively has to work every time. Or a SureFire EDCL1-T for those kickin the door "surprise!!" moments when blinding light while instant reaction time to ID friend or foe is required. Perhaps the low of the EDCL1-T helps them determine what time it is on those super-duper SEAL team approved watches too.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 5, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> I get a laugh whenever Hollywood portrays a bunch of SEALS easing their way across a field with their 500 lumen rifle mounted lights shining the way... from some 75 yard distance the camera shows them creeping along slowly. We get a good view of their silouhettes but guess who else does?
> The enemy for crying out loud.
> 
> Or when they show them getting ready to secretly pop off a door lock buster and one guy yells out "breech".
> ...



+1


----------



## vadimax (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah, and don’t watch movies about police work. They NEVER say “Anything you say...” during arrest.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 5, 2019)

vadimax said:


> Yeah, and don’t watch movies about police work. They NEVER say “Anything you say...” during arrest.



Are you sure? Miranda warnings are pretty common in the U.S.:



> Every U.S. jurisdiction has its own regulations regarding what, precisely, must be said to a person arrested or placed in a custodial situation. The typical warning states:​
> 
> You have the right to remain silent and refuse to answer questions.
> Anything you say may be used against you in a court of law.
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_warning


----------



## knucklegary (Jan 5, 2019)

I always like in movies when the cop (Belushi) says "you've got the right to remain silent" right after he shoots the perp🤔


----------



## Tachead (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep, Hollywood movies are a joke.... Mostly(some are more realistic then others).

And, you are likely right Bykfixer, I would imagine they rock NVG and IR a lot now a days.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 5, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Are you sure? Miranda warnings are pretty common in the U.S.:
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_warning



 Who writes Wikipedia? There is a Russian saying: You walk and see a fence with an inscription «ХУЙ» (eng: ****), you enter inside and see firewood...

And now what regards firewood (https://usconstitution.net/miranda.html):


> [FONT=&quot]Note that one need not be Mirandized to be arrested. There is a difference between being arrested and being questioned. Also, basic questions, such as name, address, and Social Security number do not need to be covered by a Miranda warning. The police also need not Mirandize someone who is not a suspect in a crime.


[/FONT]


----------



## knucklegary (Jan 5, 2019)

Everybody knows Wikipidia is written by the elite smart people

Has anyone heard when will SF offer edcl-1t in coyote?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 6, 2019)

Tachead said:


> While I am generally in the KISS camp when it comes to combat lights, I think it should be pointed out that the US Navy Seals apparently recently chose the HDS Rotary for their handheld light and it is far from simple. So, not all on duty soldiers use/chose single mode lights for all applications.


That's really cool. However, it must be noted that Navy SEALs are not your average grunts. You have to be smart to succeed as a SEAL.



bykfixer said:


> In the movie zero dark thirty they made out like landing a helicopter 50 yards away, then lighting off bombs to breech doors on the Osama compound with loud bangs and by the time they reached the third floor "surprise Osama".. like he hadn't heard any of that...
> 
> Seriously.


It's plausible, honestly. Given what they found in his house, he was probably too busy...um...enjoying mature entertainment...to notice the commotion outside.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 6, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> That's really cool. However, it must be noted that Navy SEALs are not your average grunts. You have to be smart to succeed as a SEAL.


Yep, they are the elite, no doubt. Not just anyone can become a seal, the failure rate is huge.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 7, 2019)

After this discussion about the EDCL-1T and the HDS Rotary, I took my Rotary out of the drawer and carried it again for a couple of days.

It works great, not as bright as the EDCL-1T but is useful at the low levels when preserving visual dark adaptation. However, it still rolls off the table or nightstand and drops tests itself onto the floor. The EDCL-1T and most other handheld lights don't seem to have this problem.

Did Henry give up on putting a clip on his lights after criticism of that mega-clip years ago? I will say that the Rotary has a great user interface. Like the SF lights, you can pick it up and figure out how to use it without resorting to coded clicks, pushes and double-clicks like some of the other HDS lights.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 7, 2019)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> After this discussion about the EDCL-1T and the HDS Rotary, I took my Rotary out of the drawer and carried it again for a couple of days.
> 
> It works great, not as bright as the EDCL-1T but is useful at the low levels when preserving visual dark adaptation. However, it still rolls off the table or nightstand and drops tests itself onto the floor. The EDCL-1T and most other handheld lights don't seem to have this problem.
> 
> Did Henry give up on putting a clip on his lights after criticism of that mega-clip years ago? I will say that the Rotary has a great user interface. Like the SF lights, you can pick it up and figure out how to use it without resorting to coded clicks, pushes and double-clicks like some of the other HDS lights.


Nope, no good bezel down clip options for the rotary that I know of unfortunately. That is the main thing that has kept me away from buying an HDS. That and the fact they they still haven't lowered their international shipping fees even though its been brought to their attention many times. $75US is fricking robbery for a small package to Canada. I order from places considerably further away then HDS and my shipping fees are often less then a third of that, it's ridiculous.

Must fight urge... EDCL1-T in cart.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 7, 2019)

The issue of bezel-down carry for the HDS Rotary has been popping up a lot lately.






This was my solution. It doesn't interfere with normal operation of the rotary dial. I really wish HDS would offer it as a factory option, but there's a different thread for that complaint.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 7, 2019)

Did you tap it yourself? If so, that was ballsy, nice work👍.

On a seperate note, I just caved and ordered a EDCL1-T. I look forward to comparing it to the M2T-MV.


----------



## IMightBeWrong (Jan 9, 2019)

Navy SEALs aren’t restricted to any particular light. Not restricted to only one weapon system, either. One can choose what they’re comfortable with.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 9, 2019)

IMightBeWrong said:


> Navy SEALs aren’t restricted to any particular light. Not restricted to only one weapon system, either. One can choose what they’re comfortable with.



I think you're correct. The SEALs are one of only a handful of elite units which have carte blanche when it comes to their personal gear.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 9, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Did you tap it yourself? If so, that was ballsy, nice work.
> 
> On a seperate note, I just caved and ordered a EDCL1-T. I look forward to comparing it to the M2T-MV.


Yep, I drilled it with a Dremel and tapped it by hand. I was nervous drilling those holes freehand with drill bits that are thin enough to be flexible and wander around as they're drilling, but it came out well.

I bought a Tactician and immediately returned it. I was unimpressed. The EDCL1-T and EDCL2-T use the tailcap to select the brightness as well as turning the light on or off, which is far more convenient than having those two functions located at opposite ends of the battery tube. The Tactician should at least have a clicky switch if it's not going to have a 2-stage pressure switch. Also it's too long for what it is. If they ever offer a single-cell Tactician with a clicky switch, I might buy one of those, but the design of the Tactician's 2-mode selector head makes it incompatible with other Surefire battery tubes so I can't lego-together the light I really wanted. It does work with a McGizmo Clicky Pak, but you'd still need the 2-cell Clicky Pak to power the Tactician head properly, so it's still a no-go.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 9, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> Yep, I drilled it with a Dremel and tapped it by hand. I was nervous drilling those holes freehand with drill bits that are thin enough to be flexible and wander around as they're drilling, but it came out well.


Nice job sir[emoji106]


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 9, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Nice job sir[emoji106]


Thanks. Hogo said I should offer it as a mod service, but I'd need a drill press, some better drill bits, and a babysitter to watch my kid, and I don't think I could sell enough clip mods to pay for all that stuff.


----------



## knucklegary (Jan 10, 2019)

^ next time try using stubby drills will minimize flex. A Micro drill press also works great, drill fixture, and hole transfer punch.. You're in production!


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 10, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> The Tactician should at least have a clicky switch if it's not going to have a 2-stage pressure switch. Also it's too long for what it is.



Surefire designed that light the way they did for a specific tactical purpose. Its the perfect UI for those that have the particular use case that called for that design. Having a clicky would be completely wrong for the use case that the tactician was created for. Not all of us have that use case (I don't). That is why we have both the tactician and other series lights with different UIs such as the EDCL series.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 10, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> Surefire designed that light the way they did for a specific tactical purpose. Its the perfect UI for those that have the particular use case that called for that design. Having a clicky would be completely wrong for the use case that the tactician was created for. Not all of us have that use case (I don't). That is why we have both the tactician and other series lights with different UIs such as the EDCL series.



Yep, the Tactician was designed from the ground up by the team at Tactical Response, in conjunction with Surefire, specifically to be used with a handgun in low light situations. If you do not carry a handgun this may not be the light for you. Although, this lights Malkoff style UI is still great for many situations imo. Clicky switches have no place in low light combat. As to the size, it's one of Surefires smallest 2 cell lights. It's only slightly larger then an old E2E incan and the head is tiny(short and only 1"). If you want it smaller then throw a 1 cell body on and use a 16340(without PTC).

The EDCL Series is kind of a cross between a low light tactics handgun accompaniment light and a simple to use EDC light. It's switch is still compatible with high stress situations being momentary and always having high instantly accessable with a button mash(humans tend to loose dexterity and tense up under stress) but, also works great for other EDC applications because it has a low and leads from it.

Oh, and FYI fyrstormer, a Z52(probably most E-Series clickies) works just fine on the Tactician as does Malkoff's new E-Series tailcap apparently. Lower cost, yet still high quality, options can be found from Lumens Factory in momentary or clicky.

Photo courtesy of Jose Marin showing the M2T-MV with Malkoff's new E-Series tailcap... 







Photos of my M2T-MV wearing a Lumens Factory Z52 momentary(looks identical to the clicky which I also have). 

https://i.imgur.com/SVbWyE3.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/vORNAqZ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/iLom0Qg.jpg


----------



## Tachead (Jan 10, 2019)

Well, back to the EDCL1-T...

Mine just arrived. First impressions...

It's a nice light. Large for its cell type but, I knew that going in. 

This is my first gas pedal tailcap from SF and I am digging it. A great compromise that should keep both tactical and utilitarian users happy. 

Beam profile is nice, it has a descent amount of throw but, still a fairly bright spill(a good all around beam profile). 

Tint is slightly yellow/greenish(mainly the hotspot's corona) but, again I knew that going in. 

Clip is just ok. I don't like how it hits the knurling on the tailcap but, it's nice that it is bezel down, two way, and decently deep carry. It would be nice if it were thicker material like the Tactician's. 

Knurling and anodization is great just like most of SF's.

I will put it through its paces and report back. I look forward to the sun going down🙂.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes, I know the Tactician can fit a clicky tailcap, I just think it should've come with one. Or at least the momentary tailcap shouldn't have that large smooth ring around the outside edge that makes it tougher to get a good grip on the tailcap to tighten it. My more significant complaint is the lack of a single-cell battery tube option, and the special extended threaded area that is incompatible with other E-series lights even though they share the same diameter and thread pitch. (give me a little credit Tachead, I did think to try that -- the Tactician head won't thread onto an E-series battery tube far enough to engage the high setting.) I don't have enormous hands, so I don't need a two-cell battery tube to hold the light securely, and I prefer the smaller form-factor of a single-cell battery tube anyway. So in that respect the EDCL1-T is better-suited to me, though I wouldn't object to having the option of a single-cell Tactician as well.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 11, 2019)

knucklegary said:


> ^ next time try using stubby drills will minimize flex. A Micro drill press also works great, drill fixture, and hole transfer punch.. You're in production!


I'll keep that in mind when my little people-nugget gets a little older and doesn't require constant supervision when awake. Or someone who already has the fabrication capacity can take my idea and run with it; I'm not claiming any sort of exclusive ownership of the idea. Just make sure to seal the hole left behind by the removed stopper-screw with a bit of epoxy, to preserve the light's watertightness.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 11, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> Yes, I know the Tactician can fit a clicky tailcap, I just think it should've come with one. Or at least the momentary tailcap shouldn't have that large smooth ring around the outside edge that makes it tougher to get a good grip on the tailcap to tighten it.



Just out of curiosity are you stating that you think this light should come with a clicky tailcap and without the large ring because you are using it for its designed use case (Hand held tactical light to accompany a firearm) and finding that it is a poor design for its intended purpose? Or are you stating that for your use case you think it should have come with a clicky and no ring?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 11, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> Yes, I know the Tactician can fit a clicky tailcap, I just think it should've come with one. Or at least the momentary tailcap shouldn't have that large smooth ring around the outside edge that makes it tougher to get a good grip on the tailcap to tighten it. My more significant complaint is the lack of a single-cell battery tube option, and the special extended threaded area that is incompatible with other E-series lights even though they share the same diameter and thread pitch. (give me a little credit Tachead, I did think to try that -- the Tactician head won't thread onto an E-series battery tube far enough to engage the high setting.) I don't have enormous hands, so I don't need a two-cell battery tube to hold the light securely, and I prefer the smaller form-factor of a single-cell battery tube anyway. So in that respect the EDCL1-T is better-suited to me, though I wouldn't object to having the option of a single-cell Tactician as well.



Like I said, a clicky has no place in low light combat and that is what this light is designed for. It sounds like you may have just picked the wrong model for your application. 

It sounds like the perfect model for you may be the E1B-MV as it is one cell light, uses the exact same MV reflector as the M2T-MV, and comes with a Z52 clicky. It also has an output that is better suited to a one cell configuration. You do loose the Malkoff style mode switching though but, still get a low. I am not sure if it also has the longer head threading but, if it does it should Lego well with your M2T-MV as well. 

The EDCL1-T may be a good choice for you too but, keep in mind it is only a little bit shorter then the M2T-MV(4.5" vs 5") and it's head is considerably larger(in diameter and length). It is far from a compact single cell light. I will say though, I am loving the beam profile and the gas pedal switch is just awesome.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 11, 2019)

I can discuss what I think would be the optimal configuration without needing to use the product for its originally intended purpose. That's how product designs evolve and branch-out. As an engineer I recognize the difference between intended functionality vs. expected functionality. What I would like to see is a Tactician that is designed for my use case, in addition to the existing Tactician designed for someone else's use case.

I tried the E1B-MV as well, but the lack of mode-memory didn't work for me. If I have to cycle through modes, even only two of them, then it should start on the low setting, not the high setting, so I don't accidentally blind myself when turning it on. The Outdoorsman used to work that way, but unfortunately it has been discontinued.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 11, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> I can discuss what I think would be the optimal configuration without needing to use the product for its originally intended purpose.



I understand. I was just wondering if you were stating that you feel the light is not in its optimal configuration for its intended purpose when you say that it should have come with a clicky, or if you were stating that for your purposes you would prefer a clicky. It seems that you were stating the latter rather than the former, which makes sense, as its design and current configuration does seem to warrant the twisty that it comes with.



fyrstormer said:


> I tried the E1B-MV as well, but the lack of mode-memory didn't work for me. If I have to cycle through modes, even only two of them, then it should start on the low setting, not the high setting, so I don't accidentally blind myself when turning it on.



This is what kept me from the e1b as well. I would prefer it to start with low. That is what I like about the LX2 and why I chose the EDCL-1T. A single cell LX2 would be great.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 12, 2019)

The single-cell LX2 is called the L1, a.k.a. the ancestor to the EDCL1-T. 






On another note, I did some experimentation and I discovered that the Tactician head _does_ work properly with my E1e body -- but not my E1E body (newer than the E1e) or my E1B-MV body. I can only assume this means Surefire revised the length of the threaded area on their E-series bodies to be ever-so-slightly shorter a few years ago, and more recently they specifically designed the Tactician head to be incompatible with E-series bodies that they considered likely to still be in-use. Most vexing. Obviously the Tactician head doesn't match the E1e body at all, since one is dyed black and the other is not.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 12, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> The single-cell LX2 is call the L1.
> 
> On another note, I did some experimentation and I discovered that the Tactician head _does_ work properly with my E1e body -- but not my E1E body (newer than the E1e) or my E1B-MV body. I can only assume this means Surefire revised the length of the threaded area on their E-series bodies to be ever-so-slightly shorter a few years ago, and more recently they specifically designed the Tactician head to be incompatible with E-series bodies that they considered likely to still be in-use. Most vexing. Obviously the Tactician head doesn't match the E1e body at all, since one is dyed black and the other is not.


Maybe we can ask Mark at Lumens Factory if he would make a run of bodies with the longer threading. I would be in on a couple of those too.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 12, 2019)

When I look very closely at the Tactician body vs. the E1 body, what I see is the shoulder that the head butts against is trimmed back slightly on the Tactician body, to make room for the Tactician head to screw down slightly further.

I would be in for a Tactician-compatible E1 body, sure.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 12, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> When I look very closely at the Tactician body vs. the E1 body, what I see is the shoulder that the head butts against is trimmed back slightly on the Tactician body, to make room for the Tactician head to screw down slightly further.
> 
> I would be in for a Tactician-compatible E1 body, sure.


10-4. 

I will ask Mark in his thread if there is any chance👍.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 12, 2019)

^done^


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 15, 2019)

Last comment regarding the Tactician:

I bought a second E1B-MV and tried the Tactician head on it, and it works -- with two different Tactician heads! So apparently in addition to the "tint lottery" and the "anodizing lottery", Surefire lights also participate in the "threading length lottery". The difference in the length of the threaded section must be miniscule from one body to the next, but sometimes a miniscule difference is just enough to make something work or not work. So anyway, now I have an E1B MaxVision with the two modes selected by adjusting the head of the light, rather than by blinking the switch. This is how the E1B-MV ought to be configured.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 15, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> Last comment regarding the Tactician:
> 
> I bought a second E1B-MV and tried the Tactician head on it, and it works -- with two different Tactician heads! So apparently in addition to the "tint lottery" and the "anodizing lottery", Surefire lights also participate in the "threading length lottery". The difference in the length of the threaded section must be miniscule from one body to the next, but sometimes a miniscule difference is just enough to make something work or not work. So anyway, now I have an E1B MaxVision with the two modes selected by adjusting the head of the light, rather than by blinking the switch. This is how the E1B-MV ought to be configured.



Weird. Maybe they changed lengths in later/earlier runs?

Glad it worked out for you and you got your M1T-MV👍. I may try and Lego the same. 

I agree this would make a much better configuration for the E1B-MV.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 15, 2019)

Maybe, but I'm guessing Surefire just specs a tolerance that causes some bodies to with the Tactician head and others to not work. The high-mode contact inside the Tactician head is for signaling purposes only, because I had a tiny shaving of aluminum that bridged to that contact the first time I tested it, and the high mode wouldn't shut off. If the high-mode contact were used as a power contact, that tiny aluminum shaving would've melted and the light would've flickered before stabilizing on the low setting. So what I'm getting at is, the threaded section of the body only needs to ever-so-slightly touch the high-mode contact and it will work. That's probably what's happening for me.


----------



## J_C_S (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry to keep bringing up battery stuff and this light but I went and bought quite a few different 16340s to test out trying to find a rechargeable battery for this light. I’ve tried 5 different protected cells and even an efest unprotected and they won’t power the light on in high. Grr this is frustrating. I guess I’m stuck with using primaries only.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 23, 2019)

J_C_S said:


> Sorry to keep bringing up battery stuff and this light but I went and bought quite a few different 16340s to test out trying to find a rechargeable battery for this light. I’ve tried 5 different protected cells and even an efest unprotected and they won’t power the light on in high. Grr this is frustrating. I guess I’m stuck with using primaries only.



I am guessing your protected cells can't handle the current draw on high(over discharge protection tripping) or are old stock/worn out. My EDCL1-T runs just fine on both my Tenergy LiFeP04's and unprotected Efest 16340 V1 flat tops. Several others in this thread are running their lights on rechargeables too without issue. Maybe you could try a brand new unprotected high discharge cell from a reputable dealer(I recommend Illumn)just to be sure. Hope you get it sorted man👍.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 24, 2019)

Tachead said:


> I am guessing your protected cells can't handle the current draw on high(over discharge protection tripping) or are old stock/worn out. My EDCL1-T runs just fine on both my Tenergy LiFeP04's and unprotected Efest 16340 V1 flat tops. Several others in this thread are running their lights on rechargeables too without issue. Maybe you could try a brand new unprotected high discharge cell from a reputable dealer(I recommend Illumn)just to be sure. Hope you get it sorted man.



I use these:





in E1B Backup 300lm and EDC1L-T with no issues at all.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 24, 2019)

I agree with Tachead. I run my EDCL1-T on K2 LiFeP04 (purchased from Surefire) cells and have used unprotected Efest 16340 V2 flat top cells as well with no issues.

Are the batteries you're using high-drain cells? They may not support the higher amperage required by the light. I would try using a high-drain cell and would expect much better results, unless the light itself has an issue. Good luck, and let us know your results.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 24, 2019)

J_C_S said:


> Sorry to keep bringing up battery stuff and this light but I went and bought quite a few different 16340s to test out trying to find a rechargeable battery for this light. I’ve tried 5 different protected cells and even an efest unprotected and they won’t power the light on in high. Grr this is frustrating. I guess I’m stuck with using primaries only.



All of the ones I've tried work. Thats odd. Have you tried the K2 from surefire?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Jan 29, 2019)

So question!! Does anyone know if the EDCL-1 gas pedal tail cap will work on the newer Aviators or the EB1?


----------



## Nephron44 (Jan 30, 2019)

BugoutBoys said:


> So question!! Does anyone know if the EDCL-1 gas pedal tail cap will work on the newer Aviators or the EB1?



It will work on the EB1, but not as a gas pedal switch...works as a regular tactical switch because the modes are programmed into the head.

It will not work on the aviator because the tail cap thread length is different.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 5, 2019)

I just received a Thyrm Switchback S to try on my EDCL1-T. I will post my thoughts after some use but, first impressions are good...


----------



## paojerokid (Feb 22, 2019)

[emoji1198]


----------



## BigDak19 (Apr 23, 2019)

recDNA said:


> Yes I have oft considered it but 200 lumens? Ugh



I have the EB1 and I said the same thing, until I used it. The 200 lumens throws farther than any Fenix or Olight I own. It's extremely throwy. So much so that it's almost too focused for EDC tasks.


----------



## Lumen83 (Apr 23, 2019)

BigDak19 said:


> I have the EB1 and I said the same thing, until I used it. The 200 lumens throws farther than any Fenix or Olight I own. It's extremely throwy. So much so that it's almost too focused for EDC tasks.



The EDCL-1T? I find that it is a bit on the floody side, which I prefer. I suppose it depends on what you are used to. But, I would never call the 1T throwy. I'd probably call it a bit floody.


----------



## J_C_S (Aug 11, 2019)

Is it possible to convert this to the 2-t? Is there just a two cell body available?


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 12, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> The EDCL-1T? I find that it is a bit on the floody side, which I prefer. I suppose it depends on what you are used to. But, I would never call the 1T throwy. I'd probably call it a bit floody.



He meant the EB1 200 lumen, which had 12k candela compared to 9k for the EDCL1T.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 12, 2019)

J_C_S said:


> Is it possible to convert this to the 2-t? Is there just a two cell body available?



Afraid not. You would have to buy the EDCL2T and swap heads. 

The resulting 500 lumen 2 cell light would be awesome with loads of runtime if paired with a 2500mAh 16650 cell. 

The 1 cell light would need to be paired with an IMR16340 which would be needed to power it and it would give crappy runtime on high.


----------



## chainsolid (Oct 5, 2019)

I Have E1D, EDCL1-T,V1 Vampire and old E1L 
I like beamshot E1D verymuch and i use Power 2000 Battery


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 25, 2019)

i have a ton of lights that only use primaries as voltage is to high for rechargables.

looking to get a few for the 1t 

from what im reading the k2s from SF and efest imr's seem to be mentioned alot and have seemed to be reliable in this light. please stear me otherwise if not. 


another question, has anyone tried the tailstand shroud on this model? it seems it would be ok to use on the tacticion as the whole tailcap doesnt move but i was curious as for the gas pedal switch.


----------



## RobertMM (Dec 26, 2019)

wicky998 said:


> i have a ton of lights that only use primaries as voltage is to high for rechargables.
> 
> looking to get a few for the 1t
> 
> ...



Safest for the EDCL1T would be the K2 which are not the best in terms of runtime but would be closest to the voltage of a primary CR123. Mine work great and charge to 3.4volts when full, with approximately 30minutes runtime in high.


The true 700+mAh cells like the Fenix, Vapcell and Klarus 16340s will give the best runtime of around 40min + on high but are officially unsupported by Surefire. Some members use them though. No need for IMR s on this light as the current draw is not high enough to warrant that chemistry. Some members may prefer IMRs because of no low voltage cutoff, just like the K2 energy LiFePo4 cells.


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks Robert 👍


----------



## Lumen83 (Dec 26, 2019)

wicky998 said:


> from what im reading the k2s from SF and efest imr's seem to be mentioned alot and have seemed to be reliable in this light. please stear me otherwise if not.



The K2s have been working fine for me for a couple of years.


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 26, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> The K2s have been working fine for me for a couple of years.



Glad to hear extended use doesnt affect the light


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Jan 3, 2020)

K2 LFP123 and most other LiFePO4 "123" size cells run perfectly in the L1T.
LFP is a great chemistry for 1x123 lights IME. The regulation is usually superior to a primary cell. Output is perfectly flat for the duration of the runtime due to the higher forward voltage (despite equal nominal voltage, which is also good). The only downside is reduced total runtime and the super quick dropoff from full output to dead at the end of the runtime. I just carry a spare cell in my bag.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 3, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> Glad to hear extended use doesnt affect the light


There wouldn't be an issue as K2 is LiFePO4 which runs basically the same voltage as primary cells. But, several have been running regular 4.2V 16340's in SF's single cell lights without issue as well just so you know[emoji106].

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 3, 2020)

My EDCL1-T runs just fine off of primaries. Interesting to see other users using 16340s without frying the light with the extra voltage. May give that a try.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 3, 2020)

Tachead said:


> There wouldn't be an issue as K2 is LiFePO4 which runs basically the same voltage as primary cells. But, several have been running regular 4.2V 16340's in SF's single cell lights without issue as well just so you know[emoji106].
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk




thanks always tac!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 3, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> thanks always tac!


No problem man, anytime[emoji106]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 3, 2020)

CelticCross74 said:


> My EDCL1-T runs just fine off of primaries. Interesting to see other users using 16340s without frying the light with the extra voltage. May give that a try.




this was essentially the way i was thinking lol


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 31, 2020)

About to place an order for some KP 16340s for this light 

Along with some 18650s and 16650s for others 

Hoping I get a discount code lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 31, 2020)

I do like the KPs in this light. But man, the run time is short. I swap them for charged cells very often if I've used the light much to avoid getting stuck in the dark.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 31, 2020)

Just use unprotected IMR16340(I recommend Efest or Vapcell) and/or unprotected Sanyo UR16650ZTA(preferably charged to 4.35V) guys and swap out when you notice it drop out of regulation. You will get nice flat regulation with a slow gradual taper giving you plenty of useable light until for can swap cells or ever get close to the 2.5V end voltage of most cells. 

Protected cells not only leave you in the dark when the output is cut abruptly when the low voltage protection on the mpcb cuts in but, the mpcb is also prone to sudden failure(especially when exposed to shock). Both of these scenarios can leave you in a world of trouble depending in your usage. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Feb 5, 2020)

I recall someone here naming the clicky tailcap that works on this body? 

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Feb 6, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> I recall someone here naming the clicky tailcap that works on this body?
> 
> Thanks in advance



EB1/2 ?



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## akula88 (Feb 6, 2020)

^ Yes, correct G. It was mentioned by bykfixer at the EDCL2-T thread (page 24).



bykfixer said:


> We don't do that around here B.
> 
> <snip...>
> 
> I converted my *EDCL2-T to a single mode clicky (with an EB1c tailcap)* where I take advantage of the lockout feature and use a twist motion to turn it on. The gas pedal went to an EB1c I bought for the pencil beam to peer into pipes and manholes.


----------



## wicky998 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ahh perfect

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_C_S (Feb 14, 2020)

Has anyone else had issues running rechargeables in this? I’m wondering if I should try the foursevens 16340s.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 14, 2020)

J_C_S said:


> Has anyone else had issues running rechargeables in this? I’m wondering if I should try the foursevens 16340s.



I've been using rechargeables in this light for a couple of years now with great results. However some folks including you have recently reported faulty mode changes with some batteries. Perhaps there has been a new driver circuit installed. My early EDCL1-T, EDCL2-T and EB1-MV all seem to run great with unprotected IMR 16340's.

Thumb through the last ten pages or so of this long thread for some battery opinions.

For example:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...fire-EDCL1-T&p=5263820&viewfull=1#post5263820


----------



## J_C_S (Feb 18, 2020)

Which option should I choose on these lifepo4 batteries? https://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo...ery-3-0v-450mah-1pc--un38-3-passed-0-135.aspx

I will give these a try and see if I have any luck.


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 19, 2020)

I can attest to some strange mode change issues with some IMRs. Basically what happens is when I install a freshly charged battery, some times High mode doesn't seem to come on if the tail cap is fully depressed or twisted in fully. It kind of blinks and then goes back to low. But it goes away after twisting the cap in and out a few times or depressing and releasing the tail cap a bunch. Not sure how to explain it, but it only happens now and again when a battery is first installed.

This has never happened with the lifepo4 batteries. I have to say, I am happy with both types of rechargeable in this light. The only downside is the half hour run time on high. It never has come into play in my real world use, as I change the batteries often with this in mind.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Feb 19, 2020)

J_C_S said:


> Which option should I choose on these lifepo4 batteries? https://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo...ery-3-0v-450mah-1pc--un38-3-passed-0-135.aspx
> 
> I will give these a try and see if I have any luck.



Those cells are, for lack of a better term, Junk. If you are going to use 3.2v Lifepo4 batteries, I highly recommend K2 Energy [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]k2 lfp123a cells. They are more expensive, but extremely high quality, and have a 600mah rating, which is completely legitimate.[/FONT]


----------



## J_C_S (Feb 21, 2020)

DayofReckoning said:


> Those cells are, for lack of a better term, Junk. If you are going to use 3.2v Lifepo4 batteries, I highly recommend K2 Energy k2 lfp123a cells. They are more expensive, but extremely high quality, and have a 600mah rating, which is completely legitimate.




thanks for the warning. I went ahead and got the batteries straight from surefires website. Pretty expensive but with 2 I can change the batteries quite frequently and keep some spare lithium batteries around.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Feb 21, 2020)

No problem. I have a pair I've been running for around a month now, no issues and the performance is great. They are unquestionably the very best Lifepo4 in this size that money can buy.


----------



## BigDak19 (Mar 16, 2020)

Post deleted


----------



## BigDak19 (Mar 16, 2020)

Lumen83 said:


> The EDCL-1T? I find that it is a bit on the floody side, which I prefer. I suppose it depends on what you are used to. But, I would never call the 1T throwy. I'd probably call it a bit floody.



No the EB1 not the EDCL1-T. The EDCL1-T has a nice beam for EDC. The EB1 is like a spotlight and even though it's only 200 lumens it out throws almost every "1,000+" lumen chinese light I own


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 17, 2020)

BigDak19 said:


> The EB1 is like a spotlight and even though it's only 200 lumens it out throws almost every "1,000+" lumen chinese light I own



Wow, that is interesting. I never knew much about the EB1 and never ended up buying one. Not sure why. I guess it kind of flew under my radar. I do, however, prefer more of a balance of spill and throw. The EDCL1-T really is the perfect beam for me in an EDC light.


----------



## BigDak19 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lumen83 said:


> Wow, that is interesting. I never knew much about the EB1 and never ended up buying one. Not sure why. I guess it kind of flew under my radar. I do, however, prefer more of a balance of spill and throw. The EDCL1-T really is the perfect beam for me in an EDC light.



It's a cool little light but not very practical for EDC. Even at 5 lumens it's still hard to use up close because of how focused it is. I'll see if I can get some beam shots tonight and compare it to my EDCL1-T


----------



## coffeeandlifting (Apr 18, 2020)

J_C_S said:


> Which option should I choose on these lifepo4 batteries? https://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo...ery-3-0v-450mah-1pc--un38-3-passed-0-135.aspx
> 
> I will give these a try and see if I have any luck.



I've honestly had luck with all kinds of lifepo4 cells. The Chinese brands seem to come and go. The common LFP123 cells used to be Tenergy (silver with green trim wrapping). Then they were branded Soshine for a little while (sky blue wrapping). Now the commonly available cells are branded Power2000. I've used all of these in rotation and they all perform well and do what they need to do. I wouldn't be surprised if they are all coming from the same factory and just getting re-branded every couple years. My original pair of K2's is still going strong also. Oh, and the rated capacity is obviously nonsense, but that is to be expected with the Chinese stuff. I would guess they are all around 400mah.

I'm a big fan of the chemistry. LFP just performs so well under load. Very good forward voltage, and I find that they are the only way you'll stay in regulation with these new mega-output 1xCR123 lights. Sure, total runtime is longer with CR123A's, but the time _in regulation _is often way worse. I only care about time in regulation. I don't care how long the light stays on while its pooping-out and delivering only a fraction of its rated lumens.


----------



## michaex (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone measured the amp draw of this light? I'm trying to assess if it'll be safe to use it on 2AA body with Energizer lithium AA's. 

Spec sheet for Energizer l91 says that max discharge current is 2.5amp of continuous draw. Enough? 

Thanks!


----------



## michaex (Jun 27, 2020)

2 months later, I'm still wondering about ability of this head to be used on 2 AA Outdoorsman's body.

There are two benefits:
- I suspect 2x more capacity, assuming AA lithium can take the current. Runtime should be nice.
- cost - at this time, locally in Canada I can get Surefire CR123 for $3 a piece, while Energizer lithium AA is $1 a piece. 2 needed of course.

Pros and cons, as always. Size pulls the other way.

Anyway, if anyone would have the light and could measure the current draw, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## StagMoose (Jun 27, 2020)

I happen to be right with my multimeter and EDCL1-T. Give me a few minutes.

I got 1.8-2 amps.


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Jun 27, 2020)

I just put 2AA batteries in my Outdoorsman and put my EDCL1-T head on there. It worked. Obviously only one mode. I didn't run it any length of time. I put an RCR 123 in my EDCL1-T and it worked fine with that and still has 2 modes. Maybe, you don't use rechargeables, but you could use a topped of RCR123 and carry a spare CR123 if you felt it necessary and you would probably save on cost and keep both modes in a smaller package.


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Jun 27, 2020)

I just put 2AA batteries in my Outdoorsman and put my EDCL1-T head on there. It worked. Obviously only one mode. I didn't run it any length of time. I put an RCR 123 in my EDCL1-T and it worked fine with that and still has 2 modes. Maybe, you don't use rechargeables, but you could use a topped of RCR123 and carry a spare CR123 if you felt it necessary and you would probably save on cost and keep both modes in a smaller package.


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 27, 2020)

StagMoose said:


> I happen to be right with my multimeter and EDCL1-T. Give me a few minutes.
> 
> I got 1.8-2 amps.



Surefire again ignoring safety specs.

Elzetta called them out on this:
https://www.elzetta.com/blog/BatteryDraw/

Max Discharge:1500 mA continuous (3500 mA pulse)
https://data.energizer.com/pdfs/123.pdf


----------



## michaex (Jun 27, 2020)

StagMoose, Dicaeopolis, thank you very much!

So for lithium AA it is in spec - up to 2.5A continuous draw. Good to have this option then.

I'll think about rechargeables as well, I read a lot of positive opinions in this thread.

And in the end I'll probably stick with cr123


----------



## StagMoose (Jun 27, 2020)

I carry my EDCL1-T quite a bit. I really like it. It works great on rcr123s. No issues yet and figure it will continue to be fine. 

In low mode I got .3amps just as an additional data point.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 28, 2020)

I started out with a 2T model just to see what 1200 throwey lumens from an E could look like. Impressive for sure but……
The batteries get hot quickly. Like in a minute the thing becomes a pocket warmer. No thanks. I never did acquire a 1T for that reason. Comments here show it aint so bad but still, I don't want (or need) one. 

I never checked the amp draw as all that heat told me what I needed to know with the 2T. Instead of passing on the (what I consider to be a) potential pipe bomb to someone else I just set it on a shelf for the day batteries can safely keep up. 

As much as I dislike step down in a flashlight I respect the Malkoff Body Guard for its max blast of a few seconds and stepping down to a safe draw in a few seconds. I also respect how Gene did not tout the Body Guard as "look here kids, this thing puts out a million billion lumens" as a selling point. It was known from the get-go it was a 10 second turbo then reduced to a pretty friggin' bright little number, but well within the safety range of amp draw. 

As conservative as SureFire has always been it was a surprise to me how long the 1T and 2T hold their maximum output, especially the 2T that could really be dangerous if the pair of batteries had non identical voltage remaining when inserted. When seconds count one does not have the time to test a pair of cells in the body carried resupply vessel. Of course it would be prudent to check them before filling up said vessel, but with an uneducated consumer market getting all giggly about those 1200 lumens lighting up a city block a lot could go wrong in a hurry. So far so good it seems.


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Jun 28, 2020)

I understand what you are saying. Sounds like a lot of lumens from a 2 battery body. I don't have the 2T. I have the small Bodyguard and like it a lot, but I also like the gas pedal on the EDCL1-T and the low mode option. I have the Elzetta Alpha too. I guess I had to try "the big 4" of the single cells, meaning the HDS also. I usually use the HDS because it is the most versatile.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2020)

SureFire's gas-pedal tailcap switch used to be better on their older L1 model. Now it's like pushing down on a rock with a thin rubber boot over it.


----------



## SonicTheHedgehog (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone tried an Orbtronic 16340 in the EDC1L-T?


----------



## :)> (Dec 25, 2020)

Lumen83 said:


> I believe its the only one that surefire approves of. Specifically, the one they sell. But, Mine runs quite a bit better on non LiFePO4 RCR123As. No issues yet. The K2s drop off and die much more suddenly. Non-LiFePO4 RCRs seem to taper off to a lower and more usable level giving me a bit of a warning, which I prefer.



Lumen83, have you kept your EDCL1-T and used non-LiFePO4 RCR123A's with it? If so, would you mind providing some insight into your experiences with it? I would be curious to know how it has held up and performed over a longer term period with use of RCR123A's


----------



## 1996alnl2 (Jan 26, 2021)

I just got my EDCL1-T in today, I must say first impressions were great (until I turned it on), pocket clip is awesome, seems more robust than previous versions. Love this gas pedal switch. Fit and finish is second to none.

I do have the latest E2D LED Defender and in my opinion the best light I have ever owned in the last 10 years. I love the TIR optic beam on it, gone are the days of a spot light and almost no usable spill whatsoever ever. The tint is something I've never seen before on any of my lights. 
I can't explain it other than it's so pleasing to my eyes.

Which brings me to my latest purchase, I wanted a modern 1 cell light from Surefire. It's been a long time since I bought one..very long time, think L1 Digital Lumemax 60Lumen(?) and the Backup. When I turned on my EDCL1-T the tint on mine is green. Very noticeable on low, on high it's better as long as I don't compare the beam to my other Surefire's on a wall. However the colors do pop nicely unlike a washout from a cool tint.
Anyone relate to this or is mine a different binned LED.


----------



## troutpool (Jan 26, 2021)

I bought one when they first came out, and mine had a greenish tint too.


----------



## 1996alnl2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok, I'm not the only one. I'm not too picky with tints but this one bothers me. 
If it had a bit of yellow on it that would be ok. I think I might return it, never met anyone who likes green tints yet manufacturers still use it.


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 1, 2021)

Used a new Vapcell 850mAh 16340 on my EDCL1T for a runtime test.
From 4.19volts, I got 55minutes total on high (10minute runs, 5 minutes after 40minutes total elapsed time, checking voltage after each run then restarting as fast as I could put the battery back in and turn the light on on high). 

End voltage 3.3volts, I could have gone longer but decided not to stress the cell. 
Very happy with the result.


----------



## lumensbadger (Feb 26, 2021)

Just got my EDCL1-T in.

Works as intended with a CR123.

now:

1) Works as intended off of a Keeppower 16340 4A high drain lithium-ion rechargeable. High and low setting comparable to a standard CR123. Does, however, NOT work as intended with an AW 16340: Only low setting (5 Lumen). That might be a limitation by the currency regulator of the AW 16340.

2) Works as intended (high 500 lumens, low 5 lumens) on a EDCL2-T off of a Keeppower 16650.

3) The Malkoff M31 (inside a VME) on a CR123 does not show any real visible difference in output. No matter whether the gaspedal switch is pushed to low or high. The same happens with a Malkoff M61 run off of the 16340.Good high output, but no low setting.

4) Took the KE1H head off of my Mini Scout M300C and attached it to the EDCL1-T. INTERESTING: Gives me two output levels off of a Surefire CR123. On the low setting - Gaspedal pushed only slightly - I estimate 250-300 lumens (measure with Mk1 Eyeball) and 500 lumens if the Gaspedal switch is depressed fully. That offers an interesting alternative option to those who want a higher low output out of the EDCL1-T.

5) Took the led head off of a colleague's Surefire E1B (real old 200 / 5 lumens; Not the EB1). The UI didn't change using the EDCL1-T's gaspedal switch. Pressing once gives you 200 lumens, letting go and pressing again gives you 5 Lumens. Alternations between high and low press on the gaspedal switch don't do anything for changing the output level. This head's UI needs a full cutoff and repeated current flow within a second to change output levels. I gave him his old POS back and showed him the new EDCL1-T. Now, he wants one, too.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 26, 2021)

1996alnl2 said:


> I just got my EDCL1-T in today, I must say first impressions were great (until I turned it on)



I feel your pain.  My EDCL1-T is like you described, greenish on low, not as green on high. A few years ago SureFire tried to market the signature green tint as a feature since it was near the wavelength of light your eyes are most sensitive to.

See: Green tinted LED's being marketed as superior (candlepowerforums.com)


----------



## lumensbadger (Feb 27, 2021)

Tried to replace the EDCL1-T endcap boot with a high vis one from Lumensfactory.

No luck removing the retainer ring. Never had that problem. Not even on the new E2T-MV Tactician.

could it be that Surefire started using loctite on them these days? I would really hate that.

Anybody else ran into that issue?


----------



## ten5three (Feb 27, 2021)

lumensbadger said:


> Tried to replace the EDCL1-T endcap boot with a high vis one from Lumensfactory.
> 
> No luck removing the retainer ring. Never had that problem. Not even on the new E2T-MV Tactician.
> 
> ...



Mine was tight, but came off with enough force. No visible thread lock. I kept the stock boot, but replaced the retaining ring with a shroud.


----------



## lumensbadger (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for your input!

That gave me the courage to beef up the tools involved and put some more strength into it.

Good news: I was able to get the retainer ring off and replaced my tail cap boot. 

Bad news: There was some sort of a white(ish) residue visible inside the threads that looks like cured blue loctite to me - not funny Surefire!

While I was on it, I also replaced the EDCL1-T retainer ring, that looks identical to the one used in the Tactician (more protruding than the old standard retainer rings used on previous e series tail caps), with an old style one from a spare Z57. This makes the two stage gaspedal switch operation using the Surefire / Rogers technique in conjunction with a sidearm much easier, more reliable and positive. This replacement should also improved the use of the famed Thyrms SwitchBack gadget. I will look into that, although I am not a big fan of the ideal of a solid plastic ring that attaches a finger to a lever (the flashlight) which is then extended toward a potential attacker as invitation to disarm and overpower the user. Sorry for the rant, but some of us need to take such things into consideration. Better stick to shock cord!


----------



## lumensbadger (Mar 2, 2021)

Found the time to do two runtime tests with the EDCL1-T yesterday.

Keeppower 4A 700mAh 16340: 40min on high without much of a drop in brightness (maybe down to 80% of switch-on brightness - if that much of a drop at all). Then a sudden shutdown.

Keeppower 7A 2500mAh 16650 on e2 body: 100 min on high without much of a drop in brightness (maybe down to 80% of switch-on brightness - if that much of a drop at all). Then a sudden shutdown.

I like think both runtimes are totally acceptable, considering that the runtime test was completed in one go without cool down phases. The LED head got warm but not excessively so. My Tactician head gets hot quickly and to a degree that calls for a cool down.

Giving the 40 min runtime on high of the 16340, I prefer the smaller form factor of the EDCL1-T body for EDC / duty carry. If a search is being called for, a swap to the 2-cell body can be done quickly. I just keep the 2 cell body with a set of two 16650 and one 16340 close for such circumstances.

If I find the time, I'll to runtime tests on low setting, too.


----------



## :)> (Mar 21, 2021)

My keep-power won’t work but my Olight cells do... the ones that power the Baton 2... will power up the high level. Puzzling why some work and others don’t.


----------



## lumensbadger (Mar 22, 2021)

I guess it has to do with the protection circuit. 

My KPs are the 4 ampere variety. And your Olight cells are most likely also rated for higher current draw.


----------



## Scotty321 (Mar 22, 2021)

Do you guys happen to know if I used a LF 3.7v single mode head on my EDCL1-T if the two stage switch will give me the similar two brightness levels? I like the LF 1" head form factor, color, and beam better than my EDCL1-T, but like having a low light option if I'm only going to carry one light. Right now I only have the 2-cell LF head, and it doesn't work well with the EDCL1-T body/tail and an RCR123.


----------



## lumensbadger (Mar 24, 2021)

I tried with a Malkoff M61 head and M31 head. 

The 2 stage "gaspedal" switch doesn't make a noticeable difference. 

Funny enough, it had an effect with the Mini Scout M300C (500 lumens) head. It turns out two levels that are not much apart, but distinguishable.

It only turns out only low with the (old - 5/200 lumens) E1 Backup head.

Haven't tried it with another designated head, yet - don't have many. Maybe, someone else does and could.


----------



## Scotty321 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I might have get my hands on an EDCL2 and play around with compatible heads and a 16650.


----------



## Coolwhite (Oct 7, 2021)

Got my edcl1-t two days ago, really like this light, carries nicely, great quality and Ui.
Not bothered about rechargeables, only using primaries as I want a taper when cell running out.
Fits seamlessly into rotation with my MDC and my Elzetta Alpha 315.
All great lights !


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 8, 2021)

I have had the EDCL1-T and the EDCL2-T for a couple of years now. I got a 16650 for the 2. It fit great but for some reason it went to full power and stayed there no matter what I tried. Over voltage? From a 4.2v 16650? Removed it and it runs great of SF's own CR123's.


----------



## Coolwhite (Oct 16, 2021)

So had the edcl1-t for about a week now, carried it pretty much every day, it is a great light so far.
Likes: 
Clip allows position of light in different positions in your pocket depending on the type of pants you are wearing.
Excellent form factor.
Gas pedal Ui is great to use.
5 lumen low is easily bright enough for most edc purposes if it is dark.
500 lumens is ridiculously bright should you need it.
Surefire build quality is damn good.

Originally was concerned would be a bit big for EDC but given the clip and form factor, this light carries very well, honestly don't even feel it in my pocket when clipped properly.

Here is a pic of a couple of other lights for size comparison, was something I looked for before I bought the light but couldn't really find.
Anyway if you are thinking about buying one, you can, it's a great light.


----------



## :)> (Oct 16, 2021)

Coolwhite said:


> So had the edcl1-t for about a week now, carried it pretty much every day, it is a great light so far.
> Likes:
> Clip allows position of light in different positions in your pocket depending on the type of pants you are wearing.
> Excellent form factor.
> ...


It is a great light! The body can get a little slick at times in my hand but beyond that the light is a great EDC.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 13, 2021)

I finally pulled the trigger on an EDCL1-T. I'm excited about it, but I bought it from the big river, which I would not normally do for fear of counterfeits. It's probably okay, but the first thing I noticed is that the packaging looks different than what I've seen online. Is this legit?


----------



## Dicaeopolis (Nov 13, 2021)

I found my box, but the top is cut off. Can't remember where I bought it, maybe BHP.


----------



## chip100t (Nov 13, 2021)

Modernflame said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on an EDCL1-T. I'm excited about it, but I bought it from the big river, which I would not normally do for fear of counterfeits. It's probably okay, but the first thing I noticed is that the packaging looks different than what I've seen online. Is this legit?
> 
> View attachment 19784
> 
> ...


This box is very much the same as the box that came with my defender recently.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 13, 2021)

The low beam flickers significantly, regardless of whether I'm holding the button or tightening the tail cap. Sometimes it skips low altogether and hops straight into high beam. Contacts look clean. Verified the battery is good. Is this a warranty situation?

Edit: This is bad. The output is unpredictable. It's going back to the seller.


----------



## hamhanded (Dec 8, 2021)

GoVegan said:


> Surefire again ignoring safety specs.
> 
> Elzetta called them out on this:
> https://www.elzetta.com/blog/BatteryDraw/
> ...



This is the first I'm hearing of this, do you know which other SF lights are exceeding the max current draw of CR123s?

It does seem rather silly that we put batteries intentionally designed with vent holes into o-ring sealed aluminum tubes and then exceed their design specs. I didn't see "tactical grenade mode" as a design feature, maybe I should consider changing my username if my hands are actually more at risk.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 8, 2021)

My EDCL-2T is said to draw 5 amps. 

I cannot confirm this but first time I used it on high for about 5 minutes the entire light became a pocket warmer. I turned it off and removed the batteries. They were much warmer than I was comfortable with. I felt like I was walking around with a hand grenade with the pin pulled. 

I have not heard of any catching fire or exploding, but mine is a shelf queen now. It's output impressive no doubt, but I just didn't feel comfortable using it anymore.


----------



## fulee9999 (Apr 1, 2022)

In anticipation of the new EDC1 ( which will probably kill this line? ) I decided to get one of these for myself.

First thing I noticed right off the bat is that it has the same exact beam profile as the Peak Logan, which is awesome and kind of suprising as well. Obviously this packs a lot more punch with the 500 lumens than the 100-150 lumens of the Logan, but it's a welcome suprise anyways.
The hi/lo works great, and the low is around the same as the low in a M61N or an Elzetta AVS, so I don't think it's five lumens, more like twenty or thirty. I saw previous iterations ( or runs ) of this light had the issue of the belt clip touching and therefore scraping the tailcap, that is not an issue on mine. The low seems perfectly fine to navigate in the dark and read/inspect things up close, while the high works well outside as a mid-range spotter ( 30-50 yards or so ). The knurling is good and grippy, but I found that you'll need it as well, because for momentary high you need a fairly firm grip and a stout push with your thumb. I've seen someone else somewhere mentioning that the clips come pre-scraped, that was my experience as well, not that it makes any difference, but weird nonetheless.

As expected by SureFire the threads were dry as a sahara, which isn't much of an issue ( I guess? ), because the o-rings were semi-lubed.
I've just put a tiny amount of no-ox on the threads and some haynes on the rings and called it a day, works well. The tint is the usual (?) SureFire green, as seen previously for example on the 6PX. Indoor against a white wall it's pretty horrid, but outside it's actually not at all noticeable ( for my eyes at least ).

What I absolutely did not expect is the wobbly plunger in the tail. I know this is standard SureFire, my old 6P has the same wobbly plunger inside the tail, but man does this make it feel broken. I'm used to the young proud stiff momentary of the Logan and the fact that this one moves about a good milimeter or so under the boot is very disconcerting.

I've seen others testing rechargeables as well, so I thought I'll do my part. I tested the 3V stabilized KP batteries ( Keeppower P1634U1 RCR123A ) and got a result I haven't seen so far. It has low only momentary BUT both constant modes work perfectly. How does that work?
But anyways, this means that even on constant high it's not tripping the 1.5 amps current protection, which is a good sign.
EDIT: Momentary high does work, but you need to push very hard 

All in all I'm pretty happy with it, hopefully an EDC1 + EDCL1 combo carry will enable people to have a lightweight but all around solution for everyday.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 5, 2022)

After having and using my edcl1-t for a while as backup to a main light I really, really like it. Gas pedal switch is always a winner, the high is not lacking and the low is just perfect, looks closer to 15 lumens to me than 5. They really did excellent with the beam profile as it has a great balance of throw and spill. Also bonus I can use my E1D head on it instead of the eb1 body since the edc has nice grippy knurling.

The low mode is very green which I can live with but I don’t love it and the switch does take a more deliberate press than the old eb1. This is a double edged sword; it’s harder to press but also doesn’t get easily pressed in while sitting down and you have your light on for the duration of sitting like the eb1 can do when carried in a back pocket. I started using the KP 3v rcr123’s in the edc. They are nice but make the switch harder to press. I’ve done testing with 16340’s and it seems to work fine and ran 8 minutes longer on my runtime test (high mode) than the 3v KP. Today I ordered a couple vapcell 850mah inr 16340’s. With no protection circuit they should have some warning before shutting off and are very close in length to a 123 so the switch is easier to operate, both things I’m after.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 9, 2022)

I have this light but never use it. I will list it for sale at some point soon.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 11, 2022)

I bought two of these vapcell 16340’s to try in the edc1 and they performed just like I had hoped. The length is practically the same as a 123, so the switch presses easily. Very good. It ran for 44 minutes full output before tapering off and I shut it off after about 5 more minutes. It was still around 50-60 lumens at that point. Also very good as it will not leave you in total darkness. This seems to be the way to go for the edcl1-t with 123’s as backup.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 11, 2022)

That's what I run in my Tactician and they're great.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 12, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> That's what I run in my Tactician and they're great.



Really, it’s not too much voltage?

I just did another test with the vapcell in the E1B MV, 37 minutes of full output before it starts flickering and tapering down. The mv is quite battery hungry.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 12, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Really, it’s not too much voltage?




Over a year and haven't had any issues, the vapcells and two Nitecore 16350s is all I've used.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 12, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> Over a year and haven't had any issues, the vapcells and two Nitecore 16350s is all I've used.



That’s interesting. What kind of runtime do you get with them?


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 12, 2022)

Usually a couple days before they need a recharge. It's primarily my work EDC.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Apr 13, 2022)

I made this lanyard setup for the edc1. Works nicely.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jun 27, 2022)

Just picked one of these up because I love the gas pedal tailcap. My main issue was the button isn't as proud as on the L series lights. I realized I could use the retaining ring from a Z61 style tailcap to make it more to my liking.


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 27, 2022)

mk2rocco said:


> Just picked one of these up because I love the gas pedal tailcap. My main issue was the button isn't as proud as on the L series lights. I realized I could use the retaining ring from a Z61 style tailcap to make it more to my liking.
> 
> View attachment 29381
> 
> View attachment 29382



you can unscrew the boot retaining ring...?


----------



## mk2rocco (Jun 27, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> you can unscrew the boot retaining ring...?


Yea. It's the same thread size as all the other e series boot retaining rings.


----------



## fulee9999 (Jun 27, 2022)

mk2rocco said:


> Yea. It's the same thread size as all the other e series boot retaining rings.



oh wow, I never realized that, I've just tried it on mine. At least I could get in there and clean the rubber boot nice and well. cool, thanks!


----------



## FPSRelic (Jul 15, 2022)

Was just looking around Surefire's website - it looks like the EDCL1-T and EDCL2-T have had their tailcaps updated to be flared slightly and incorporate a lanyard with lanyard ring. Has anyone seen one of these models in the wild?


----------



## tango44 (Jul 15, 2022)

Looks like a Tactician tail cap, but don't know if it's the same...


----------



## Megalamuffin (Jul 19, 2022)

It would have to be different since the tactician cap is not compatible with gas pedal switch lights and vice versa. Gas pedal switches are longer than a regular e series switch.


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 29, 2022)

Japanese modders got a rather interesting result by replacing the LED in the EDCL1T with Osram









H2T EDCL1T-2D ロングスローカスタム OSLAM OSTER 加圧式デュアルモード : 目指せ！ライトマニア AKARICENTER 懐中電灯レビュー


本日、STREAMLIGHT 1L1AA のカスタムをご紹介したばかりなのですが、H2Tに依頼済みの分でEDCL1-Tが仕上がってきたので、こちらもご紹介いたしましょう。 以前E2DLU-4Sと言うロングスローカスタムのご紹介をいたいましたが、それと同じく飛距離に特化したカスタムモデル




akaricenter.blog.jp


----------



## bridgman (Jul 29, 2022)

If the second and third pictures are "before" on the left and "after" on the right then they've got a real nice light saber going there.


----------



## tango44 (Aug 2, 2022)

Does any manufacturer make a clicky tail cap for the EDCL1-T?
Thank you.


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 3, 2022)

tango44 said:


> Does any manufacturer make a clicky tail cap for the EDCL1-T?
> Thank you.



Such a thing doesn’t exist as far as I know. You can always put the edc head on a clicky e series body, but the edc head only works on high with that setup.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 3, 2022)

I put an EB1c clicky on my EDCL-2T and it only worked had high mode.


----------



## tango44 (Aug 3, 2022)

Yes, I'm aware that EB1 and EB2 tailcaps will work on the EDCL1 on high mode only, but it's almost imposible to find these...
Thank you.


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 3, 2022)

tango44 said:


> Does any manufacturer make a clicky tail cap for the EDCL1-T?
> Thank you.



not that I know of, but you can put the head on a Malkoff CR123 body and it works well
( high only, obviously... )


----------



## tango44 (Aug 3, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> not that I know of, but you can put the head on a Malkoff CR123 body and it works well
> ( high only, obviously... )
> 
> View attachment 30521


Thank you, I didn't know this.


----------



## hamhanded (Aug 3, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> not that I know of, but you can put the head on a Malkoff CR123 body and it works well
> ( high only, obviously... )
> 
> View attachment 30521


Careful, this combo crushes cell buttons for me. YMMV and it may not be a problem for 123s but I didn’t want it to happen to my rechargeables.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 4, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> not that I know of, but you can put the head on a Malkoff CR123 body and it works well
> ( high only, obviously... )
> 
> View attachment 30521


Hmm.... High only.... Would make for an excellent little compact, true tactical light.


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 4, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> Hmm.... High only.... Would make for an excellent little compact, true tactical light.



if you want to be tactical, go the other way around, put a Malkoff E2XT on the EDCL1-T host, pop in a RCR123 and you have a light carry photon cannon in your pocket


----------



## :)> (Aug 5, 2022)

Off topic but the Tactician head on a Malkoff unshrouded MDC body is very compact and quite awesome with the Efest flat-top RCR.


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 18, 2022)

for your amusement I've decided to measure the EDCL1-T regarding light quality
in broad strokes it's a 5500K 65 CRI emitter, in more detail:


----------



## Megalamuffin (Aug 18, 2022)

fulee9999 said:


> for your amusement I've decided to measure the EDCL1-T regarding light quality
> in broad strokes it's a 5500K 65 CRI emitter, in more detail:
> View attachment 31048



Quality of light isn’t great but it’s bright, efficient and reliable. Good enough to get the job done.


----------



## fulee9999 (Aug 18, 2022)

Megalamuffin said:


> Quality of light isn’t great but it’s bright, efficient and reliable. Good enough to get the job done.



yeah, it's more of a fun fact type of eval than an important one


----------



## boo5ted (Saturday at 9:50 PM)

FPSRelic said:


> Was just looking around Surefire's website - it looks like the EDCL1-T and EDCL2-T have had their tailcaps updated to be flared slightly and incorporate a lanyard with lanyard ring. Has anyone seen one of these models in the wild?
> 
> View attachment 29855
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had one for a few months now.


----------



## boo5ted (Saturday at 9:51 PM)

tango44 said:


> Looks like a Tactician tail cap, but don't know if it's the same...


It's not, Tactician cap is much shorter. It's the one on the right.


----------



## chillinn (Sunday at 4:55 AM)

Two mode tailcap is neat, and I like twisty tailcaps, but others are more or less correct about the distance between the modes. Surefire should consider that it takes two lights: 1) one two mode long running with a sublumen/moonlight and 15 lumens. Or, conversely, 12 lumen red and 1 lumen white, something like that where the red appears the same brightness as the white. Either way, make this light 18650 rechargeable and run for weeks, as it will be running the most. 2) one two mode but 150 lumens and ridiculously bright max brightness. Make this one single cell 18350. When you need bright light, you just don't need it for very long in tactical situations, so a 1000mAh cell is fine.

And they should have HiCRI WW options. You can see much more with less 3500K/4000K HiCRI than with much more 6500K/7000K LoCRI.

I honestly wish they'd bring back the flat-sides smooth bezel incan E and MN02 Outdoorsman. And M4/M3. People will buy them. What does it matter how they make money as long as they make money? As long as the product pays for itself and turns a profit, come on.


----------



## boo5ted (Sunday at 9:24 AM)

chillinn said:


> And they should have HiCRI WW options. You can see much more with less 3500K/4000K HiCRI than with much more 6500K/7000K LoCRI.




That's why I had my Backup modded, 90+ CRI 4000K 351D, H17Fx driver, and bored for 18350. Out of the multitude of lights I own, this one is always in my pocket.


----------



## hamhanded (Sunday at 9:57 AM)

boo5ted said:


> That's why I had my Backup modded, 90+ CRI 4000K 351D, H17Fx driver, and bored for 18350. Out of the multitude of lights I own, this one is always in my pocket.


Looks great, who did this mod?


----------



## boo5ted (Sunday at 10:03 AM)

hamhanded said:


> Looks great, who did this mod?




Christian Black from this FB Group. He's also getting into modding Elzetta and HDS lights. 










KTF Systems Flashlights and Mods | Facebook


KTF Systems Custom Flashlights and Flashlight Modifications.




www.facebook.com


----------



## chillinn (Sunday at 10:21 AM)

Is there any other way to contact Christian other than through FB? Someone should invite him to CPF.

Nice mod btw, Boo5ted


----------



## boo5ted (Sunday at 10:28 AM)

chillinn said:


> Is there any other way to contact Christian other than through FB? Someone should invite him to CPF.
> 
> Nice mod btw, Boo5ted




Not really, I've only spoke with him through the page or messenger. I'll ask and see if he wants to come over. 

Thanks!


----------



## akula88 (Monday at 9:14 AM)

chillinn said:


> Is there any other way to contact Christian other than through FB? Someone should invite him to CPF.
> 
> Nice mod btw, Boo5ted


He was here. Upon checking, his last log-in was about a couple of months ago.


----------



## chillinn (Monday at 10:58 AM)

Thanks. No worries. I can't afford any work right now, anyway. Nice to know he exists, though.


----------

